# Transmisor FM, PLL (Redfield29) ver. 2.0



## Redfield29 (Feb 8, 2012)

Vuelvo nuevamente ésta vez para compartir una mejora del Verónica, quizás para algunos ya no se parezca. Es el producto de la simplificación del esquema del oscilador doble a un oscilador simple con un solo transistor, eliminando el condensador variable de sintonía, y de paso reduciendo significativamente el tamaño del PCB. El PLL ésta vez ha cambiado al SAA1057, las demás etapas amplificadoras de RF es igual a sus antecesores. Cuatro pulsadores con acceso a menú, permiten ahora cambiar la frecuencia y la 2da línea del LCD.

Espero que les agrade ésta nueva versión y si hay sugerencias y/o comentarios al respecto trataré de responderlas en la medida que el tiempo me lo permita.

Saludos.


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 8, 2012)

Saludos amigo Redfield29!!! Bienvenido nuevamente!!

Hice la simulación en ISIS PROTEUS de este nuevo programa del pic con el .hex que publicaste y corre muy bien otro gran éxito


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 9, 2012)

Si no fuera mucho pedir tal vez podría darnos una guia de como Calibrar  éste nuevo Veronica? y las diferentes funciones de los 2 botones  adicionales? y los dos Trimmers de 80 pF hay que ajustarlos cuando se  cambia de frecuencia? En la Fotografia el Segundo Transistor de salida es el 2N4427 ?, disculpen es que no se lo aprecia bien.
Yo ya comenzaré a comprar los componentes para probar este nuevo Veronica, a pesar que ya tengo el anterior armado.
Felicitaciones y Gracias amigo Redfielde29 por compartir su diseño!!!

Tengo una pregunta, en el esquema la Bobina L7 parece una simple bobina de aire, pero en la fotografía parece una resistencia con devanado de alambre de cobre encima?
Tambien en el esquema la resistencia R23 de 330; pero en el PCB y Layout muestra 470.
Y en el esquema los trimmers son de 100 pF mientras en el PCB y Layout dice 80 pF.
Gracias espero no sean malas mis observaciones.

Quedó algo pendiente, el que indiques cual es el valos de los 2 varicaps que usaste, pues es el PCB layout y esquema esta un solo varicap BB112 y haces referencia a que usaste 2 de punta naranja.

Gracias y disculpen si no corresponde mis observaciones.

atte  YAMIL


----------



## Dano (Feb 9, 2012)

Separé los mensajes y te armé un tema nuevo, no se si el título esta bien (cualquier cosa me mandas un MP). Te dejo el destacado porque realmente vale la pena.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 9, 2012)

Redfield, seria bueno subir  (si lo tienes) el esquematico para mirar el oscilador y el PLL nuevo, gracias, chauuuuuuu


----------



## Redfield29 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro, he recogido sus inquietudes y observaciones sobre el circuito y en base a ello hecho unas correciones en el esquemático y en el montaje de componentes, detallando algunas cosas que quedaron en el aire y que fueron motivo de consulta.

- La frecuencia de operación del transmisor por defecto es de 100.0 MHz
- Presionando Set por 5 segundos se ingresa a la opción de cambio de frecuencia, con Up y Down se elige la frecuencia y para guardar los cambios y finalizar se utiliza el botón Quit.
- Presionando Quit por 5 segundos se accede al cambio del mensaje de la 2da línea del LCD; Up y Down permiten el cambio de los caracteres; Set permite el avance del cursor y Quit graba los cambios y sale al modo de operación.
- El circuito está diseñado para que pueda enganchar en cualquier frecuencia comprendida entre 88 y 108 MHz, sin necesidad de hacer retoque alguno (El voltaje de enganche varía automaticamente desde 2V hasta 12V), salvo en los trimmers de potencia para darle maxima excursión de salida a la frecuencia que se ha establecido.
Esto dependerá mayormente del tipo de diodo varicap instalado, en la foto como pueden apreciar usé 2 diodos varicaps en paralelo de punto naranja. Hice pruebas con diodos varicaps de punto rojo el cual se basta para barrer toda la banda con un único diodo varicap.
No obstante y con el fin de darle compatibilidad a cualquier diodo varicap de capacitancia promedio, el voltaje de enganche recomendado es de 5V y se consigue espaciando las bobinas de 2 espiras del VCO.

Agradezco la oportunidad para compartir que me da foros de electrónica, a todo el staff y a los usuarios que con sus obervaciones permiten mejorar y aclarar la información brindada.
Si no fuera mucha molestia pedirle a Dano o algún moderador que suba este archivo RAR que tiene las correciones al primer post para evitar confusiones con el publicado anteriormente.

Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 10, 2012)

Gracias por la ayuda, miarare como va este, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## luis38 (Feb 10, 2012)

buenas a todo el foro pienso montar este transmisor pero no se las medidas de la pcb gracias


----------



## J2C (Feb 10, 2012)

Luis38

Pero si el nombre de la imagen del PCB te dice las dimensiones de la misma!!!: SAA1057 - PIC16F28A 126.7 mm x 120.0 mm.gif .-



JuanKa.-


----------



## Redfield29 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hola de nuevo.

Yamil, la capacitancia ideal del diodo varicap para este circuito es de 0-80pf en promedio. El BB112 del esquemático es referencial, el multisim no tiene muchas librerías para diodos varicaps, lo elegí porque tiene gran capacitancia, mas de 0-120pf si más no recuerdo.
El de punto rojo que usé para las pruebas, tenia una capacitancia  de 0-80pf aproximadamente, lo cual deduje de manera un tanto empírica, mediante pruebas indirectas según el rango de enganche de 88 a 108MHz y el voltaje de enganche de 2 a 12V respectivamente.
El tema de los diodos varicaps es muy amplio, pero básicamente priman dos características principales que son voltaje y la variación de su capacitancia interna en función de este voltaje.
Desafortunadamente en una de tantas pruebas se rompió una patita de mi único diodo varicap punto rojo quedando inservible y como tenía a la mano varios de punto naranja utilizé 2 en paralelo y mas o menos obtuve el mismo resultado que con el diodo varicap de punto rojo. Este diodo de punto rojo lo encontré en un viejo TV phillips, ya que por aquí hay mucho el de punto naranja que según el vendedor tiene una capacitancia de 0-30pf; pues no tiene código ni datasheet, y al parecer efectivamente son de 30pf ya que con estos no he logrado cubrir toda la banda, solo un 80%.

Resumiendo un poco todo lo expuesto, puedes usar cualquier diodo varicap de 2 pines (o si usas de 3, utiliza solo uno de ellos ya que llevan 2 internamente unidos por el cátodo) y guiarte por conseguir el voltaje de enganche de 5V en el punto de prueba establecido.

Estoy de vacaciones por estos días y aprovecho para adelantar que me encuentro trabajando en un 2do transmisor con LM7001 y un 3ro con TSA5511 con el mismo VCO y las mismas características, la idea es facilitar la construcción en los países donde no es tan común conseguir un SAA1057.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Feb 11, 2012)

Ya era hora de un aporte importante, ehorabuena REdfiel29.

Saludos.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 11, 2012)

Hola:
Excelente aporte si señor, mis mas sinceras felicitaciones.

Técnicamente no he escudriñado el circuito, pero si lo haré, y espero que esté abierto al dialogo sobre el tema pues no he montado ningun transmisor FM de éste ni de ningun otro foro y la verdad es que el Veronica si me ha gustado, bien lo ha hecho otro que ronda por aqui basado en un TSA5511 (creo recordar pero no estoy seguro). Si bien el Veronica me parece un buen transmisor se me antoja que a dia de hoy se puede simplificar bastante, y re-diseñar un poco el PCB, pero por falta de tiempo no lo he hecho, ademas estube un poco apartado por razones de salud.
El montaje que propones me parece excelente, desde su concepción hasta el programa del PIC, por lo que admiro tus conocimientos en ese campo, yo por falta de tiempo y poco interés me quede sin aprender a hacer programas para estos uC es una pena y ahora me arrepiento.

Quiero escudriñar bien tu diseño y con tu permiso hacer un re-diseño del PCB solo a nivel particular ya que es tu diseño y respeto mucho estas legalidades te lo pido publicamente, solo por la curiosidad y si es menester aportar a tu persona mis experiencias.

No he mirado aun la potencia que entrega el transmisor, pero a mi modo de ver se podria implementar una etapa mas de potencia y conseguir algunos vatios mas para poder excitar un a etapa de mayor potencia sin problemas.
Otra cosa que me inquieta, es si ves la posibilidad de incluir (si el PIC lo permite) en la segunda fila de la pantalla una barra que represente la potencia de salida, quizás el pic ya tenga bastante con el programa actual, solo es una idea que se me ocurrió asi de repente.

Por otro lado decirte que de todos los TX que he mirado por la RED de ésta categoría el tuyo es el que mas me ha sorprendido y gustado.

Saludos, COSMOS


----------



## Redfield29 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hola Cosmos2K, agradezco tus comentarios y enhorabuena si deseas modificar el PCB y aumentarle la potencia, cuenta con mi apoyo, el de los usuarios del foro y esperaremos tus resultados.
Te comento que la idea de aumentar la potencia también se me ocurrió hace unos días pero decidí dejarla solo en 1W para amplificarla en etapas siguientes. También la de medir potencia directa, reflejada, temperatura y voltaje; pero como dijiste el pic16f628a se queda corto, definitivamente tiene que ser otro que disponga de conversor A/D y de mas pines de conexión como el 16F876A y similares. Quizás en un futuro lo diseñe pero como otro proyecto aparte, por ahora me centro en los 3 transmisores que decidí poner en marcha y compartir.

Bueno, cambiando el tema, publico el segundo circuito transmisor pero ahora con el LM7001 como PLL, tiene las mismas características y funciones que el anterior con SAA1057.

Toda propuesta de mejora o adición de funciones es bienvenida, así como las observaciones al circuito que muchas veces pasamos por alto debido a la cantidad de pruebas que se tiene que hacer y archivos a modificar en los que fácilmente se cometen errores involuntarios.

Saludos.


----------



## clausalan (Feb 20, 2012)

Hola,

Unas modificaciónes, C45=0,47UFx16v , R32=47k , D2=MV209(BB809), C3=Quitar y poner uno varicap MV2109(BB405), L11=1Uh, C21 y L9=Quitar, R20=56R, Q5=Sd1444 salida unos 3W.

Saludos,


----------



## Blauered (Feb 20, 2012)

clausalan dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Unas modificaciónes, C45=0,47UFx16v , R32=47k , D2=MV209(BB809), C3=Quitar y poner uno varicap MV2109(BB405), L11=1Uh, C21 y L9=Quitar, R20=56R, Q5=Sd1444 salida unos 3W.
> 
> Saludos,



Que tal CLAUSULAN, estas modificaciones son aplicables para el circuito emisor con LM7001 ¿Cierto?Lo menciono por diferir unicamente lo que son C45 y R32 con el SAA1057


----------



## clausalan (Feb 22, 2012)

Hola loboazulmx,

Si, son aplicables con LM7001 unicamente los C45 y R32.

Saludo,


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola @rolandoguevara seria bueno que compartas lo que dices, para asi darle un vistazo todos nosotros.
Gracias

Atte YAMIL


----------



## Marin7878 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hola saludos a todos les comento que arme este transmisor y me funciono de una vez el unico problemita es que no baja de 93 mhz probe con un varicap de punto amarillo y con uno de punto rojo, el led verde siempre queda encendido aun cuando se ha descenganchado y sigue la palabra lock en el lcd pero en el frecuencimetro no baja de 93 mhz por favor si alguien me puede orientar, gracias...


----------



## gabriel77sur (Mar 5, 2012)

Hola muchachos como les va les comento que estuve leyendo todo el post y quiero felicitar a Redfield29 por el excelente proyecto que ha compartido con todo nosotros, como comentario es la segunda vez que armo Tx de FM, el transmisor ha funcionado perfectamente he remplazado el diodo varicap original por un BB910 así mismo el transistor del vco por un BF199 otra cosa que he observado es que la potencia es de 700 mW a 87,5 Mhz y de 500 mW en 108 Mhz, a modo de consulta ud creen que esta bien la potencia o debería llegar al 1W


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 9, 2012)

Estimados amigos, adjunto una imagen del pll Veronica,  preparado por el amigo redfield, le agregue un  trimmer en serie con el cristal,en la pata 2 del PLL LM7001, para poder  hacer mas precisa la frecuencia, un detalle, seria ideal que nuestro amigo, haga alguna configuración, para que el display se apague a los segundos  de haber presentado las secuencias, por lo demás bastante estabilidad, utilizando 2n4427 de buena calidad, logre 1.5 vatios en el centro de la banda, saludos


----------



## gabriel77sur (Mar 22, 2012)

Hola Moises y colegas, ya hace unos días me he puesto a realizar unas pequeñas pruebas con este tx, con respecto a la estabilidad me parece excelente no he obs corrimiento alguno, después el sonido obtenido es muy bueno en estos momentos estoy pensando en realizar un codificador estero así como una etapa de potencia de unos 20 o 25 W otra cosa por acá tuve la suerte de tener un 2n4427 original y pude ver que realmente la potencia llega a 1,2 vatios en casi todo el espectro de la banda de FM, ahora mi consulta alguien sabe donde se pueden conseguir transistores originales.

El transmisor que arme es es primero que dio a conocer el amigo Redfield29, el cual usa un transistor bf494 para el vco y para el pll saa1057, en mi caso remplace algunos componentes como mencione unos mensajes mas arriba otro detalle que ocurrió es que el TX durante su funcionamiento enganchaba siempre tanto en el centro como los extremos de la banda pero al apagar el equipo le costaba costaba enganchar el los extremo (87,5Mhz y 108 Mhz) después de meditar y analizar el por que de esta situación decidí usar un BC548B junto al primer 2n4427 el cual esta remplazado por un 2n3866 y el problema quedo resuelto, al amigo Moises perdón por mi ignorancia tu propones que debería apagarse el display luego de enganchar el pll esto que propones se debe a algún problema durante el funcionamiento del mismo? saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 22, 2012)

Hola amigos, tambien llegue a ensamblar la otra version del pll, con un solo transistor en el VCO,  y el pll  7001, y el Pic 628A, se presento el problema, que al sintonizar la salida, se presentaba cualquier frecuencia, mejor dicho, no hay suficiente aislamiento del VCO con respecto a las etapas amplificadoras, lo que no permite obtener una señal estable en la salida rf, habría que trabajar en eso para corregirlo, y sigo insistiendo, en que se debería programar, para que el display se apague, luego de unos segundos.

Amigo gabriel77sur, en cuanto al circuito que ensamble es el que lleva también  el único bf494 en el VCO,  ahora mi propuesta sobre el display para que  se apague luego de haber hecho la programación o pasos iniciales, lo sugiero por ahorro de energia (aunque sea insignificante), y para no tener encendido inútilmente el display, mientras no se tenga necesidad de monitorear la frecuencia o algún parámetro, saludos


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Mar 30, 2012)

hola amigos.
muy buen circuito
una consulta el pic nesesita de un osilador para correr el programa, y se me mesclaron los cables al ver el diagrama del pll (con el lm7001) de donde obtiene la base de tiempo el pic?
en el digrama no aparese un cristal en las sercanias del pic pero si uno conectado al lm 7001
en una foto de la placa hay dos cristales,solo me dejo pensanso eso.
el circuito esta muy bueno
saludos


----------



## Redfield29 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hola amigos, disculpen la demora en contestar.

Marin7878:
Este diseño simplifica el detector de alta impedancia mediante una arreglo de diodos y resistencias, formando un divisor de tensión, de hecho no es tan preciso al depender de la tolerancia de los componentes detectando el enganche en algunas ocasiones incluso cuando se ha desenganchado. Existe otro método usando un único pin del pic (usado como salida en un tiempo y como entrada en otro tiempo, a manera de una prueba lógica para verificar el estado); es muy preciso pero introduce mucho ruido debido a la velocidad de cambio entrada salida, afectándose el audio del VCO. La inclusión de un filtro para este ruido hace que existan más componentes. Solución: Usar resistencias de 3.3k 5%, diodos 1n4148 y si aún persiste una falsa detección, variar ligeramente la R de 100 Ohm hasta +/- 100Ohm  para obtener el resultado esperado.
En cuanto al problema de que la frecuencia no baja a menos de 93Mhz, revisa los voltajes de enganche en 93 Mhz y en 108 Mhz para poderte orietar mejor y localizar el problema.

Moises:
El pic ya no tiene más pines disponibles para funciones adicionales, en todo caso se usaría otro pic con mas puertos disponibles o sacrificar un pulsador o alguna función del pic. Recojo tu sugerencia para futuras versiones con un pic de mas puertos o un modelo con mensaje fijo en la 2da línea. 

Nicolás:
El pic16f628a tiene un oscilador interno a 4Mhz con suficiente estabilidad para poder controlar el SAA1057 o el LM7001, con ello se consiguen más pines disponibles para las nuevas funciones de ambos diseños.

Djxander:
He publicado el esquemático, pcb, layout de componentes, fotos, hex. Pienso que con todo eso puedes fácilmente crear una lista, y no necesitas ser un experto en idiomas inglés para ello, ya que ningún componente está escrito en inglés.

Por último ya tengo lista una versión Alfa del diseño que usa el TSA5511, pero no la voy a terminar hasta dentro de algunas semanas, ya se acaban mis vacaciones y estoy de regreso al trabajo. Publicaré el día de mañana esta versión Alfa para que los que esten interesados puedan ensamblarla, probarla, detectar errores y mostrar los resultados aquí mismo. Yo creo que con la ayuda de todos, podemos tener esta versión en menos tiempo.

Agradezco las sugerencias y opiniones de todos los miembros del foro, esto reconforta y contribuye a mejorar el diseño y a seguir aportando, mil gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 31, 2012)

Amigo Redfield29, te felicito por el trabajo, ensamble las dos versiones con el LM7001, y ambas funcionan dentro de lo esperado, en la versión de dos integrados realice una  modificación, cambie el  primer 2N4427 por un BF199 y varié la resistencia de polarización de base a tierra, utilizando 2.2k,y obtuve mas ganancia, para evitar que la sintonia de la etapa final afecte al VCO, agradezco tu respuesta en cuanto a mi sugerencia,  te deseo éxitos en tu trabajo, y vida personal, saludos


----------



## Redfield29 (Mar 31, 2012)

Amigos posteo la versión del transmisor con TSA5511, como lo dice el título es una versión Alfa. Para los entendidos en programación,informática o electrónicade diseño, es cuando el prototipo está en una fase funcional pero que puede contener errores que aún no han sido detectados. He probado la simulación y con un prototipo de mi amigo Viczea2002 y aparentemente funciona bien, pero aún no ha sido sometida a pruebas de rigor, como potencia de 1W, ni modulando audio y demás pruebas. 
Para los interesados pueden armar el circuito e ir posteando los errores encontrados a fin de sugerir soluciones y tener el circuito en menos tiempo.

Saludos.

PD. Juanno, el PCB no lo tengo en eagle, lo desarrollo en Corel Draw, me es más sencillo adaptarlo a lo que necesito.


----------



## juannoguera (Mar 31, 2012)

ok hermano igual muchas gracias, lo paso a eagla yo y lo subo a tu nombre claro, podriamos instalar un modulador estero en vez de dejarlo monoaural?


----------



## Redfield29 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok, de hecho si puedes agregarle el generador stereo estaría bueno, cualquier mejora en el circuito, creo yo, será bienvenida por todos los ususarios del foro.


----------



## yamil2009 (Abr 1, 2012)

Tengo una pregunta acerca del circuito. Cual la razon de crear un VCO  con solamente un transistor? el que lleve 2 o hasta 4 transistores como  en el veronica clasico lo hace mas estable? o de mayor eficiencia? o el  rendimiento es el mismo para cualquiera de los casos? disculpe Sr  Redfield si mi pregunta no corresponde.
Gracias Atte
Yamil


----------



## Redfield29 (Abr 1, 2012)

Hola Yamil, daré una explicación basada en mi experiencia con el circuito veronica.
En si el veronica tiene un oscilador doble con 2 transistores cada uno operando a la mitad de la frecuencia para entregar una salida final por 2. Para que una parte de esta señal ingrese al prescaler (74ALS74, en el verónica clásico) se requiere aumentar de nivel en voltaje lo cual se consigue amplificando la señal mediante un tercer transistor. Todo puede quedar aquí, pero con el fin de compensar el desbalance que pueda causar la inclusión de un 3er transistor para amplificar la señal de 1/2 VCO, se agrega un cuarto transistor en el otro oscilador, que lo único que hace es ampificar también la señal de 1/2 VCO  pero no la lleva hacia ninguna etapa. (Solo es para balancerar el circuito, recordemos que en RF y más áun en circuitos de salida tipo push-pull, ambos lados del arreglo deben ser iguales o tendremos el doble de problemas en la salida final). Para los seguidores del clásico veronica, existe una versión en que los transistores de amplificación de señal son FET's, ello con la finalidad de aprovechar la alta impedancia de entrada de un FET, con respecto a un transistor bipolar, lo que contribuye a aislar los 2 transistores del VCO de los 2 transistores amplificadores de señal. (Uno para el 74ALS74 y el otro de compensación que no va a ninguna parte)
En la práctica un oscilador doble, es más estable que uno solo, pero es necesario una capacidad mayor para poder cambiarlo de frecuencia (por lo mismo que es mas estable, se resiste al cambio de frecuencia con una capacitancia o inductancia mínima), de allí que siempre va a requerir un trimmer que compense la falta de capacitancia de los diodos varicaps al cambiar la frecuencia de operación del PLL.
Un VCO con un solo oscilador requiere menos capacitancia, un solo diodo varicap puede cubrir fácilmente toda la banda desde 88 - 108MHz, sin requerir trimmer adicional.
En cuanto al sonido, a mi parecer, un buen sonido dependerá de que tanto el VCO + el PLL permita la desviación máxima de frecuencia producto de la modulación, sin distorsión. En mi opinión cualquier VCO sin PLL desvía lo necesario para producir un sonido muy bueno. Por el contrario un VCO + PLL ya no desviará la frecuencia igual, lo hará según los tiempos y rangos de capturas del PLL. Esto afecta bastante en la calidad de sonido. Por ejemplo, en el verónica clásico la desviación en muy buena y se puede modular con bajos profundos sin problema alguno (los bajos y su amplitud son los que producen más desviación de frecuencia). Con la versión de LM7001, la cosa cambia, según las pruebas de audio que he realizado existe una resistencia a la desviación cuando se modula con sonidos graves, el PLL intenta recapturar la señal desviada y produce un ligero recorte en los graves que pasa de desapercibido en los receptores sin PLL, pero no así en los receptores con PLL. Con la versión de SAA1057 es muy buena la modulación hasta de los sonidos bajos, me atrevo  decir que mejor que con el LM7001. Con el TSA5511 aún no he realizado pruebas de modulación, solo tengo el circuito en versión alfa.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 2, 2012)

Hola, entonces al transmisor Verónica se le podría reemplazar el 74ALS74 por un 74HC74 por ejemplo? o sea, en vez de que el "prescaler" meneje entre 88 y 108 mhz, estaría manejando entre 44 y 54 mhz?


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 2, 2012)

Hola DJ_Glenn por lo que se el integrado 74ALS74 tiene una fmax de entrada  de 150 Mhz y el 74HC74 tan solo de 76 Mhz, ojo solo me baso en los datasheet de los mismos, si este ultimo lo usamos para dividir la señal del vco que va de 88 a 108 nos quedamos cortos, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 2, 2012)

Hola, gracias por responder. De ahí mi pregunta. Según entiendo en lo que explica Redfield29, con cada transistor se obtiene la mitad de la frecuencia final... y por eso pregunto si la que se toma para el sintetizador es la mitad. Si es así, no sería tan crítico un IC que trabaje hasta 125 mhz, sino que con estos que van a 75 mhz, que además son más fáciles de conseguir, sería suficiente. Nunca monté el transmisor Verónica porque la verdad me acobarda un poco... mi experiencia en ofv se limita a los que trabajan con único transistor (y bipolar nada más). Otros o no los he probado o no me han funcionado, aunque en sintetizadores he trabajado varios tipos. Pero resulta interesante la posibilidad de poder emplear componentes más fáciles de conseguir. Diganme entonces si lo que interpreto es correcto o estoy muy lejos de como funciona ese transmisor.


----------



## Redfield29 (Abr 2, 2012)

Hola, mi respuesta se basa en el análisis de las 2 fichas técnicas, tanto del 74ALS74 y del 74HC74. 
en efecto el 74als74 podría ser reemplazado por el 74hc74 ya que la frecuencia al ser 1/2 de VCO solo trabajaría de 44 a 54 MHz tal como menciona DJGlenn, pero debemos recordar que vamos a dividir ondas senoidales. Por lo tanto el prescaler además de dividir frecuencia alta, deberá ser capaz también de dividir frecuencias de ondas senoidales. El 74HC74 cumple con el primer requisito en lo que respecta a frecuencia, pero no es capaz de operar con frecuencias ssenoidales. 
De otro lado 74ALS74 si cumple con los 2 requisitos, según su datasheet, permanece en modo hold (mantiene el estado lógico anterior) hasta que se produzca el próximo cambio de nivel.
En resumen, el 74HC74 a pesar de operar con frecuencias altas, no podrá ser usado para reemplazar el 74ALS74, debido a que solo se diseñó para responder a cambios muy rápidos de estado. (ondas cuadradas).

Saludos.


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 11, 2012)

Una pregunta, me llamo la atencion, y queria que me responda Redfield o alguien que me pueda sacar la duda, para el tema de la calidad de sonido, que es mejor? un transmisor con 1 varicap o con mas cantidad?, siempre crei que el sonido dependia mucho de eso.. puede ser?


----------



## Redfield29 (Abr 11, 2012)

Hola Em4zzz, la calidad de sonido en FM depende del ancho de banda necesario para poder enviar tu señal de audio. Es un tema un tanto complejo pero trataré de ser conciso.
El espectro de escucha humana está mas o menos desde los 100Hz hasta los 15Khz, dentro de este espectro se incluyen desde los tonos graves hasta los agudos, es decir un audio de alta calidad deberá comprender este ancho de banda del espectro. En FM el ancho de banda necesario para transmitir señales de cualquier frecuencia, se calcula en función de la frecuencia que modula (100hz-15khz) y de su amplitud. De allí que este cálculo es complejo. Por acuerdos internacionales se tiene que la desviación máxima de frecuencia producto de esta modulación no debe ser mayor a +/- 75khz.
Hasta allí todo perfecto, ahora como producimos esa desviación de frecuencia?, hay muchas técnicas, las 2 mas usadas que encontramos en los diagramas del foro son: modulación por base de un transistor que se verá reflejada en variaciones de frecuencia de un tanque LC instalado en el colector del mismo; y modulación a traves de un diodo varicap instalado también en un tanque LC cuya finalidad es variar su capacitancia en función del audio modulado y por ende la frecuencia del tanque LC.
Bien ambos si no están instalados a un PLL deben tener una respuesta de frecuencia mas o menos igual, quizás algunas pequeñas variaciones entre uno y otro dependiendo de la capacitancia del diodo varicap, amplitud del audio y/o calidad de los componentes. Pero si está conectado a un PLL, este último deberá de permitir una desviación tal que no interfiera con la modulación, ya que el sistema PLL puede tomar una desviación como que se ha desenganchado e intentar engancharlo y esto conllevará a distorsión en el audio, sobre todo a ampitudes altas (volume alto) y frecuencias bajas (sonidos graves).
El colocar diodos varicap en contraposición o en paralelo (para el modelo de análisis es lo mismo, ambos quedan en paralelo), solo aumentará la capacitancia del varicap permitiendo una variación de capacidad mayor con voltajes de audio menores pero no influirá en la calidad de sonido.
Sintetizando un poco lo expuesto: La calidad de audio en un sistema sin PLL dependerá de la desviación de frecuencia que pueda dar sin distorsión y sin superar los 75khz (que me atrevería a decir que casi todos los transmisores sin PLL cumplen esta condición con una adecuada red de preenfasis); mientras que un sistema con PLL dependerá mas que todo que el PLL no intente reenganchar la frecuencia durante la desviación produciendo distorsión.

Saludos.


----------



## josehf34 (Abr 19, 2012)

Redfield29 dijo:


> Hola Em4zzz, la calidad de sonido en FM depende del ancho de banda necesario para poder enviar tu señal de audio. Es un tema un tanto complejo pero trataré de ser conciso.
> El espectro de escucha humana está mas o menos desde los 100Hz hasta los 15Khz, dentro de este espectro se incluyen desde los tonos graves hasta los agudos, es decir un audio de alta calidad deberá comprender este ancho de banda del espectro. En FM el ancho de banda necesario para transmitir señales de cualquier frecuencia, se calcula en función de la frecuencia que modula (100hz-15khz) y de su amplitud. De allí que este cálculo es complejo. Por acuerdos internacionales se tiene que la desviación máxima de frecuencia producto de esta modulación no debe ser mayor a +/- 75khz.
> Hasta allí todo perfecto, ahora como producimos esa desviación de frecuencia?, hay muchas técnicas, las 2 mas usadas que encontramos en los diagramas del foro son: modulación por base de un transistor que se verá reflejada en variaciones de frecuencia de un tanque LC instalado en el colector del mismo; y modulación a traves de un diodo varicap instalado también en un tanque LC cuya finalidad es variar su capacitancia en función del audio modulado y por ende la frecuencia del tanque LC.
> Bien ambos si no están instalados a un PLL deben tener una respuesta de frecuencia mas o menos igual, quizás algunas pequeñas variaciones entre uno y otro dependiendo de la capacitancia del diodo varicap, amplitud del audio y/o calidad de los componentes. Pero si está conectado a un PLL, este último deberá de permitir una desviación tal que no interfiera con la modulación, ya que el sistema PLL puede tomar una desviación como que se ha desenganchado e intentar engancharlo y esto conllevará a distorsión en el audio, sobre todo a ampitudes altas (volume alto) y frecuencias bajas (sonidos graves).
> ...



Sr. Redfield te corrijo algo respecto al campo de audicion humana.

Una buena respuesta en sonido esta comprendida entre 22Hz y 20Khz, para infantes y personas jovenes puede llegar a ser hasta 21Khz. Sin embargo los receptores de radio permiten usar dispositivos adicionales como subwoofers por lo cual actualmente se considera que una buena respuesta se audio debe estar entre 20Hz y 20Khz, una excelente respuesta dentro del contexto HiFi debe estar entre 19Hz y 21Khz mas o menos.

Seria interesante saber que circuito PLL tiene mejor respuesta respecto a la modulacion, si el Veronica clasico o las distintas versiones que se han publicado en este hilo. A mi personalmente me gusta mucho este PLL mas que todo por la interfaz digital (el Veronica puede ser bueno pero la dependencia de los switches ya no es tan comun y nunca he probado alguna version con interfaz digital de ese Veronica) pero la calidad de sonido es una exigencia que no se puede pasar por alto


----------



## J2C (Abr 19, 2012)

Josehf34


josehf34 dijo:


> ..... Una buena respuesta en sonido esta comprendida entre *22Hz* y 20Khz, para infantes y personas jovenes puede llegar a ser hasta 21Khz. Sin embargo los receptores de radio permiten usar dispositivos adicionales como subwoofers por lo cual actualmente se considera que una buena respuesta se audio debe estar entre *20Hz* y 20Khz, una excelente respuesta dentro del contexto HiFi debe estar entre *19Hz* y 21Khz mas o menos. .....


Seria interesante ver que indica el organo correspondiente (IEEE, ú otro) al respecto ya que no creo que una diferencia de solo 1Hz en la parte inferior de la banda realize cambios notables. 





josehf34 dijo:


> ..... Seria interesante saber que circuito PLL tiene mejor respuesta respecto a la modulacion, si el Veronica clasico o las distintas versiones que se han publicado en este hilo. A mi personalmente me gusta mucho este PLL mas que todo por la interfaz digital (el Veronica puede ser bueno pero la dependencia de los switches ya no es tan comun y nunca he probado alguna version con interfaz digital de ese Veronica) *pero la calidad de sonido es una exigencia que no se puede pasar por alto*


Dependiendo de cada país, las transmisiones de radio suelen respetar normas internacionales al respecto, en este caso de seguro las correspondientes a la *ITU-R* (Unión Internacional de Telecomunicaciones, sección Radio).
Será cuestión que comenzemos a investigar/averiguar al respecto y no nos manejemos por cuestiones subjetivas para obtener algo profesional. 




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 19, 2012)

Lo del audio en realidad más allá de los gustos personales está regulado. No hace mucho encontré en la web de la CNC (en Argentina es la Comisión Nacional de Comunicaciones) la reglamentación para codificadores estéreo, con todas las instrucciones para su puesta a punto, con dibujitos hechos a mano además jaja que país generoso jaja


----------



## Redfield29 (Abr 19, 2012)

Sr. Josehf34, no quiero armar una polémica al respecto pero mi comentario se basa en mi experiencia propia como ing. Electrónico y como estudiante de medicina humana del 10mo ciclo.
Es conocido que en los libros encontraremos un rango de audición humana desde 20hz hasta 20khz, pero debo acotar que estos rangos incluyen los límites de este ancho de banda audible, el cual se determina a través de muchos criterios debido a la ecuación de la gráfica gaussiana y al aporte de cada una de las frecuencias armónicas en el análisis de fourier; ya que conforme nos acerquemos a dichos límites la amplitud de escucha será muy baja. Me explico mejor: si generamos un tono de 20hz y uno de 20khz, deberemos darle mucha amplitud para poder escuchar algo. Basta realizar esta una prueba en cualquier software editor de audio utilizando una tarjeta con muestreos de 192khz y verán que es casi imposible escuchar más a allá de 15khz y menos de 100hz.( Pregunto a los que han construido y calibrado generadores stereo si es que han podido escuchar el tono de 19khz y el porqué el filtro pasa bajos de los canales L y R tienen una frecuencia de corte de 15khz); suponiendo que nuestro parlante de escucha, en mi caso audífonos sony que según el manual tienen una respuesta desde 20hz - 20khz.
Es conocido también que el ancho de banda de la audición humana es más grande en el recién nacido y con la edad se va estrechando; un anciano escucha un mundo en el que prácticamente no hay sonidos agudos y este es uno de los factores por los que no escuchan bien. Las células de la membrana timpánica sufren también el envejecimiento por la oxidación, radicales libres y demás factores, perdiendo de esta manera el rango de audición que se tenía en edad temprana.
Es por todo lo expuesto anteriormente que mencioné en mi post que el rango de escucha humana está comprendida *más o menos* desde los 100Hz hasta los 15Khz. Esto para fines prácticos, nunca dije que fueran esos los límites absolutos. 

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Abr 23, 2012)

moises calderon dijo:


> Estimados amigos, adjunto una imagen del pll Veronica,  preparado por el amigo redfield, le agregue un  trimmer en serie con el cristal,en la pata 2 del PLL LM7001, para poder  hacer mas precisa la frecuencia, un detalle, seria ideal que nuestro amigo, haga alguna configuración, para que el display se apague a los segundos  de haber presentado las secuencias, por lo demás bastante estabilidad, utilizando 2n4427 de buena calidad, logre 1.5 vatios en el centro de la banda, saludos



Hola Moises, dos cositas.

El trimmer que le agregaste al xtal para afinar la frecuencia, que has colocado en serie ¿De que capacidad es?

Otra cosa: ¿te engancha en toda la banda sin ajuste adicional?

Si la luz del display te llega a molestar en ocasiones, siempre puedes ponerle un interruptor en el pin del LED de pantalla, no es tan refinado pero a la practica es una solución.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 23, 2012)

Amigo tiago, el trimmer es de 30 pF, en cuanto a la sintonia, en el circuito que lleva 3 integrados, no se logra en toda la banda, se tiene que hacer los mismos ajustes que en el Veronica tradicional, en el  que lleva 2 integrados, se logra que enganche en toda la banda, pero se tiene que hacer unas ligeras modificaciones, como lo señale en los post anteriores,para darle estabilidad y nivel de excitacion de la etapa final; pero , no se logra una potencia  regular en toda la banda, hay que retocar los trimmer de la etapa de salida, para lograr la mayor potencia, saludos


----------



## tiago (Abr 24, 2012)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo tiago, el trimmer es de 30 pF, en cuanto a la sintonia, en el circuito que lleva 3 integrados, no se logra en toda la banda, se tiene que hacer los mismos ajustes que en el Veronica tradicional, en el  que lleva 2 integrados, se logra que enganche en toda la banda, pero se tiene que hacer unas ligeras modificaciones, como lo señale en los post anteriores,para darle estabilidad y nivel de excitacion de la etapa final; pero , no se logra una potencia  regular en toda la banda, hay que retocar los trimmer de la etapa de salida, para lograr la mayor potencia, saludos



Moises, entonces, ¿Cual me recomiendas de estos montajes que tenga buena linealidad de enganche sin retoques y una potencia mas o menos constante?

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 21, 2012)

puede ser... sabes que me trajeron hace poco un transmisor bastante simple... pll basado en un mc145152, un vco muy sencillo y un amplificador bastante escueto entregando 8w. La calidad de audio era bastante pobre, pero para lo que era el equipo estaba bien (yo no hubiese dado ni dos pesos por ese equipo). Al escucharlo al aire me sorprendió y cuando visité la emisora me encuentro con que le tienen conectado un compresor y a pesar de salir en mono suena de mil maravillas, sin sobremodular y con sólo 4 dipolos abiertos (made in yo) a 33 metros de altura, bajando con un RG213 cubren perfectamente toda la ciudad con un lineal de 300w que le agregaron.


----------



## satman (May 24, 2012)

amigo Redfield29, te felicito po este transmisor, y por toda la ayuda que brindas a los que nos falta mucho en aprender, tengo un problema, no puedo hacer funcionar la ultima etapa de este transmisor e intentado con todo y no puedo..necesito ayuda quiza este haiendo algo mal no lo se, ..... gracias por toda la ayuda que me puedan brindar


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 24, 2012)

Hola muchachos como están hace tiempo que ne me daba una vuelta por acá, jhonattan2185 bienvenido al foro y desde ya muchas gracias por compartir tu experiencia con todos.

Satman tal vez pueda ayudarte si me das datos de lo que ocurre con la ultima etapa del TX ya que he armado este Tx y funciona muy bien, he usado 2n3688 obteniendo casi 800 mW de salida y unos 1,2 W de salida con un transistor original 2n4427, ademas he usado unos transistores chinos 2n4427 y solo he obtenido 500 mW, saludos


----------



## moises calderon (May 24, 2012)

satman, en el post 32 de este mismo hilo, indique lo que hice, para poder hacer funcionar el  circuito, saludos


----------



## satman (May 24, 2012)

buenas:
*moises calderon *para ponerle el 2k2 tengo que reemplazar el transistor por el bf199, por que lo hize sin reemplazar y nada....

aqui le mando mi Tx armado, el primer 2n4427 calienta un poco y el tx genera frecuencia se puede cambiar con los botones,,, el condensador de acople que es de 47pf lo cambie con un trimer en el dibujo lo pueden ver...

las bobinas son de AWG 20 , como dice el esquema pero lei por ahi que le pusieron el awg 18 es lo mismo o no? esto lo estara afectando..

gracias por la yuda que me estan brindando...... todo esta de acuerdo al esquema que subio nuestro amigo redfield29...

las bobinas L7 , L9 , L11 estaran mal o no? o tengo que reemplazar algo mas?


----------



## moises calderon (May 24, 2012)

hola amigo, debes reemplazar el  (primer)2n4427 por el BF199, y cambiar la resistencia de base a tierra, colocando en lugar de 4.7K, la de 2.2K, debes instalar una carga de 50 ohms en la salida de rf, en caso no lo tengas utiliza dos R de 100 ohms 1 vatio en paralelo.tratare de adjuntar unas imagenes, ojala se vean bien, saludos


----------



## satman (May 25, 2012)

buenas a todos..

amigo *moises calderon, *no consigo el BF199 a menos que haga pedido en la capital, (donde vivo yo es dificil conseguir componentes electronicos) tiene que reemplazarse si o si ese transistor para que funcione, por que quisiera que funcione segun el esquema del amigo redfield29 alguna otra cosa que puedo reemplazarlo en el Tx, otra cosa en la foto que pusiste veo que el transistor BF494 esta en otra posiciion o ¿es otro transistor?

amigo* gabriel77sur* reempazaste algun componente del Tx o esta segun al diagrama, y no se si podrias enviarme unas fotos de tu Tx funcionando para guiarme quiza falle en algo, si no es mucho pedir..

en la imagen sgte pongo mis dudas, segun yo sospecho que no llega señal al primer 2n4427, y por eso no llega al segundo transistor,...  no se como comprobarlo.. ya que no cuento con equipo necesarios ayuda por favor .....


----------



## moises calderon (May 26, 2012)

Amigo satman, en que lugar del Peru resides?; al terminar de ensamblar esl circuito, tuve problemas para sintonizar la ultima etapa,no amplificaba, la frecuencia se volvía errática, dudaba del primer 2N4427 (porque te diré que en Paruro venden esos transistores falsos también, eh, lo comprobé, no hablo por hablar, hay que tener cuidado, hay lugares de garantía, cuestan un poco mas, pero te ahorran problemas),hasta que  encontré un circuito amplificador de RF que en su primera etapa utilizaba un BF199 y con la r de colector a base de 6.8K, y de base a tierra de 2.2K, cambie esos componentes y se soluciono el problema; en cuanto a la pregunta, porque los BF494, están en otra posición, es porque en el mercado  hay el BF494 con posición invertida y otros según la posición que indica en las serigrafias originales, por eso antes de instalarlos hay que hacer las pruebas respectivas; entiendo que por tu ubicación fuera de Lima te sea difícil conseguir el BF199, haz la prueba con un BF494,teniendo en cuenta  la posición de pines, en todo caso quizás no dispongas de un componente adicional, haré la prueba , acá, y te  indicare si funciona o no para que procedas y logres tener tu equipo operativo, un abrazo


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 26, 2012)

Hola muchachos, satman primero verificaría los diodos del indicador de salida si están correcto recién ahí seguiría con la ultima etapa, imagino que has ajustado los trimer con una carga de 50 Ohm, si no dispones de un watimetro mira el siguiente link http://lu3xae.blogspot.com.ar/2011/09/el-watimetro.html.
Con respecto a los componentes que has usado no veo que estén errados excepto el trimer a mi parecer trataría de usar un capacitor fijo solo por el hecho que implica un ajuste mas.
Otra cosa te dejo la imágenes que me pediste, como veras en primer transistor es un 2n4427 delos chinos y el segundo es un 2n3866 original con este obtuve 800 mW, con esto para mi es suficiente ya que no me dedico al la radiodifusión me gusta la electrónica como hobby y creo que es una parte importante de la radioaficion también, saludos y cualquier duda estamos aca. 





PD: me pueden decir como se hace para colocar las imágenes en miniatura, gracias buenos proyectos a todos.


----------



## satman (May 28, 2012)

amigo MOISES CALDERON. por el momento no podre adquirir el BF199 ya que tardara en llegar de 5 a 7 dias y depende de las condisiones, ya que vivo en Cusco- Espinar y estos dias hay una situacion que esta ocurriendo aqui, asi que solo me queda esperar, y tratar de hacerlo funcionar con los 2n4427, hasta que me llegue el otro transistor.....

amigo GABRIEL77SUR quisiera que me diga como lo hizo el bobinado de L7, y con que puedo reemplazar el L9 si no fuera mucha molestia...

y disculpen si hago tantas preguntas.... tantas dudas que para todos sea sencillo de resolver... para mi se me hace dificil ya que no soy experto en estos temas... gracias por su ayuda

PD: para subir imagenes en miniatura yo lo hago de la sgte: manera en el cuadro de mensaje me voy a la opcion (*mas opciones) *y ahi subo la imagen que quiero *subir *y despues *cerrar ventana *y listo.....


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 28, 2012)

Hola satman como estas te comento L7 es un resistor como el que se describe en el articulo para tal fin use un alambre del 0,3 y bobine sobre el las vueltas que se piden, con respecto a L9 es un choque de 10uH como el que has usado, por otro lado leí detenidamente tu mensaje anterior si tienes un capacitor fijo de 47 pF colócalo en el lugar de trimer, trata de medir si tienes señal en este capacitor si no tienes señal en donde se une el capacitor y L9 puede ser que tu señal se este yendo a masa, revisa las pistas que no haya corto, retira el transistor y chequea sus terminales que no estén en corto también, otra cosa que puede ser es que no tengas la suficiente señal para excitar este ultimo transistor, otra cosa a tener en cuenta durante su construcción obs que la señal del vco depende mucho del transistor a usar yo te recomendaría usar un bf494b, si necesitas el diagrama de una sonda de RF solo avísame y subo un diagrama de la misma. Y no te preocupes por las dudas que tengas ya que creo que todos los miembros del foro están dispuesto a dar una mano, si por eso encuentra lo que sucede con tu equipo coméntalo ya que así todos aprendemos.

 Gracias por el dato de las fotos.  

Saludos, Gabriel


----------



## satman (May 29, 2012)

amigo gabriel77sur, lo volvi a colocar todo en orden, seria de mucha utilidad que subieras la sonda de rf, te estare agradecido, otra duda que tengo es de que valor es el capacitador encima de L7 yo lo puse el (102) y el varicap supustamente es de 10 v. pero cuando hago la medicion de masa  y el extremo positivo del varicap me entrega 8.2 v.  estar mal o es asi......


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 29, 2012)

Satman te dejo el siguiente link en este puedes ver un diagrama de una sonda de rf.
http://lu3dy.org.ar/articulos/lw3dyl/novicio/image017.png

Saludos


----------



## satman (May 29, 2012)

buenas amigo gabriel77sur armare la sonda y empezare a ver que pasa, por otra parte ase tiempo descargue una imagen de un Tx. no me acuerdo de que post pero es la que pongo en primer imagen adjunto,...no se si la conoces..... quizas alguien tenga el PCB y diagrama de este Tx... seria bueno probarlo 

gracias y me pondre a trabajar de inmediato..


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 29, 2012)

Satman una pregunta tu TX solo tiene problema en la etapa de salida solamente?
Los trimer en la ultima etapa los has ajustado con una carga fantasma?


----------



## satman (May 30, 2012)

amigo gabriel77sur, gracias por la ayuda que me esta brindando, al principio crei que era la etapa la ultima etapa, como dijistes en el post anterior cambie el trimer por el capacitador fijo de 47 pF y no hay señal como usted dice se la señal se puede estar yendo a masa.. el choque que utilizo ahi es de 10uH el de la imagen adjunta o esta esta matando la señal?.. quiza se pueda reemplazar con otro componente y por aqui no puedo conseguir el transistor que me recomiendas un bf494b solo el bf494,. estos dos son diferentes?

la verdad los trimer no le he ajustado con carga, amigo gabriel77sur hay otro transistor que pueda reemplazar a ese bf 494 y que de buen señal con potencia.......


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 30, 2012)

Satman primero vayamos por parte tu equipo genera RF en el vco? puedes observar si engancha en frecuencia? la primera vez que lo encendiste realizastes  ajuste con una carga fantasma o con una antena?
que resultados has obtenido al medir con la sonda de RF? sabes como se calibran los trimer de la ultima etapa?


----------



## satman (Jun 2, 2012)

amigo gabriel77sur, por el momento no puedo probar el TX, ya que estoy fuera de casa por motivos de trabajo, pero de aqui a una semana estoy de vuelta en mi taller y  retomare el proyecto del Tx..  suerte a todos los que armen este Tx.....


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 5, 2012)

Una pregunta, si no se consigue el cristal de 7.2MHz para el LM7001 se podria usar uno de 8MHz teniendo en cuenta que se va a usar una frecuencia de emision comprendida entre los 87.5 y 88.9MHz, por ejemplo 88.4Mhz?

Y otra pregunta, si se tiene el transmisor pero no se tiene un codificador estereo que pasa? cual de los dos canales se escucharian en la emision? 

el uso de esta fuente: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-voltaje-sin-transformador-20-ma-2010/ es viable en este transmisor? 


cuantos mA consume este transmisor?

saludos!


----------



## Em4zzz (Jun 5, 2012)

sobre lo del cristal no sabria decirte, pero sobre lo del codificador stereo, se escuchara mono si no se lo pones, pero lo de los canales depende si pones uno solo "L" o "R" , o sino puedes poner los 2 usando 2 resistencias para puentearlos entre si, no se si me entendes, poner los 2 canales a la vez "L+R"  teniendo en cuenta no ponerlos directamente uno sobre otro, sino usando dos resistencias, 4.7K por ejemplo uniendo los dos extremos d una punta "hacia el transmisor" y los otros dos extremos uno hacia cada canal "L" y "R", el sonido es mono, pero salen los sonidos de los dos canales en uno. Espero te haya servido, saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 5, 2012)

satman dijo:


> buenas amigo gabriel77sur armare la sonda y empezare a ver que pasa, por otra parte ase tiempo descargue una imagen de un Tx. no me acuerdo de que post pero es la que pongo en primer imagen adjunto,...no se si la conoces..... quizas alguien tenga el PCB y diagrama de este Tx... seria bueno probarlo
> 
> gracias y me pondre a trabajar de inmediato..


 
Hola, creo que yo tengo el pcb en otra pc. En uno o dos días te lo posteo si todavía existe.


----------



## satman (Jun 5, 2012)

amigo DJ_Glenn, seria bueno que lo postees, el PCB y Diagrama, se te agradece....gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 10, 2012)

satman dijo:


> buenas amigo gabriel77sur armare la sonda y empezare a ver que pasa, por otra parte ase tiempo descargue una imagen de un Tx. no me acuerdo de que post pero es la que pongo en primer imagen adjunto,...no se si la conoces..... quizas alguien tenga el PCB y diagrama de este Tx... seria bueno probarlo
> 
> gracias y me pondre a trabajar de inmediato..


 
Las imágenes que adjunto son las que encontré sobre este transmisor, aunque para lo que es, te diría que encares el de Redfield.

A proposito, ya que se dedicaron a adaptar tanto el transmisor a distintos sintetizadores, como puedo hacerlo trabajar con un MC145152 y un MC12017?


----------



## satman (Jun 14, 2012)

Buenas amigos de nuevo aqui... y pues realize las pruebas..... casi todo el dia.... y noche, y logré hacerlo funcionar.... de maravilla, todo ésto solo para ver una sola falla... en el Tx, lo cual me hubiera ahorrado el dolor de cabeza y dias perdidos, si compraba transistores originales..... uffff, asi es solo por los transistores no funcionaba, a pesar que estaban bien haciendo sus mediciones correspondientes....con el multitester todo parecia bien...........

Gracias amigo *MOISES_CALDERON* , ya que fue el quien dijo en el post anteriores que habían transistores _de mala calidad_ que daban problemas asi que saqué otros transistores de otro Tx que tenía... y todo resulto ok....

También el amigo *GABRIEL77SUR, *que me brindó ayuda y algunos materiales probar el tx como la sonda de RF, que es muy util para éste tipo de trabajos, con el cual pude ver que los transistores anteriores no emitían señal... y es asi que los cambie......

Pongo algunas imagenes de referencia.... el 1ro y 2do el tx funcionando... el 3er imagen los transistores malos que no sirven, imaginense cuantas probé, y la última imagen que es el transistor bueno que lo saque del otro tx que es de la marca CENTRAL SEMICONDUCTOR que si funcionó, a todos los que armen cualquier tx tengan en cuenta el tipo de transistor que lo pongan es mejor que sea de una buen calidad y no una barata....


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 18, 2012)

Satman, gracias por lo que escribes,  con ello demuestras que el Foro cumple su propósito, compartir conocimientos, experiencia, amistad, sin intenciones de lucro;me alegro que hayas logrado hacer trabajar tu proyecto, a seguir adelante y que la Electrónica y todas  sus  ramas, es apasionante, un abrazo.

Pd.: aunque advertí, que en el mercado habían transistores o componentes falsos, no dije que eran Chinos, los hay de toda procedencia.


----------



## satman (Jun 18, 2012)

Amigo *MOISES CALDERON *, coregi lo mal que escribi no fue menospreciar el lugar de fabricacion de componentes, mis disculpas.

por otro lado tengo un transistor que es de RF pero no encuentro su datashed por ningun lado ni referencia alguien me podria ayudar.. no se de que valor es...... adjunto la imagen


----------



## miguelus (Jun 18, 2012)

satman dijo:


> Amigo *MOISES CALDERON *, coregi lo mal que escribi no fue menospreciar el lugar de fabricacion de componentes, mis disculpas.
> 
> por otro lado tengo un transistor que es de RF pero no encuentro su datashed por ningun lado ni referencia alguien me podria ayudar.. no se de que valor es...... adjunto la imagen



Buenas tardes satman.
Del  transistor que muestas en la fotografía J03055 te puedo decir que lo fabricó TRW en la semana 40 del año 82.
Su equivalente es el SD1434 fabricado por SGS-THOMSON.

Sal U2


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 18, 2012)

Amigo satman, no lo digo por que menosprecies el lugar de fabricacion, si no que pusiste que yo te habia dicho eso, y aclaraba, en realidad hay componentes malos en todas las nacionalidades, inclusive  nuestros, por que sabrás que  cambian el código, mediante serigrafia, y lo venden, lamentablemente en todo lugar hay personas sin escrúpulos, por lo demas todo bien amigo, me alegro, que te vaya bien en tus proyectos,saludos


----------



## satman (Jun 18, 2012)

amigo *miguelus, *gracias por el dato empezare a realizarlo.... gracias

amigo *moises calderon, *creo que no me exprese bien en lo que dije fue un error mio haber escrito de esa manera, mil disculpas... po otro lado le felicito a usted por estar dispuesto a ayudar a las demas personas que cerecemos de conocimiento en esta materia le agradesco por la ayudada brindada a usted, gabriel77sur, miguelus.... y a todas las personas que lo hacen sin animos de lucro y solo compartir conocimiento y experiencia. siguan asi y personas como yo les estaremos bien agradecidos por la ayuda brindada.. gracias nuevamente-..

me pondre a realizar el amplificador RF para este Tx....... y ya les cuento como me va..


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola a todos como están? satman mis felicitaciones por sacar el proyecto adelante, estaremos a la espera  de de los comentarios del amplificador, saludos a todos


----------



## yamil2009 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola a todos los Amigos del Foro, Y tienen Razon, pues probe en otros PLL con los de la Marca CEN de la ultima fotografia que publico el amigo satman en el post 101 y ahora que arme este ultimo no he podido conseguir este 2N4427, pues (no funciona la ultima etapa del PLL con estos otros transistores al parecer de muy mala calida o truchos talvez) Y el amigo Redfield, que lastimosamente no nos dio mas datos sobre el funcionamiento y las dudas que tuvimos aqui al armar su nuevo PLL que aqui publico y comenzo este nuevo hilo.

Gracias por tu aporte amigo Satman.

Atte YAMIL


----------



## jhonattan2185 (Jun 20, 2012)

satman dijo:


> amigo Redfield29, te felicito po este transmisor, y por toda la ayuda que brindas a los que nos falta mucho en aprender, tengo un problema, no puedo hacer funcionar la ultima etapa de este transmisor e intentado con todo y no puedo..necesito ayuda quiza este haiendo algo mal no lo se, ..... gracias por toda la ayuda que me puedan brindar



Sludos desde Venezuela, mi amigo le expongo mi experiencia con este circuito diseñado por Redfield29, asumiendo que ya tienen su circuito andando y solo le falta algún ajuste clave para que ande al 100%.

*El inconveniente más común en este diseño esta dado en varios elementos claves, pero uno de los más frecuentes es el siguiente:*

*Las dos bobinas del oscilador debe ser de un diámetro interno muy preciso, de acuerdo a las especificaciones de construcción en schematic publicados con el proyecto al principio del post.*

*Consecuencia:* Si el diámetro interno es mayor a las indicaciones, obtendrá como resultado un falso enganche del PLL, el LED2 iluminara pero su circuito no estará operando en la frecuencia correcta ya que no existe la concordancia necesaria entre el OSC. y el LM7001, y por dicho motivo no obtendrá ninguna señal RF en su salida de potencia, el LED1 no indicara ninguna señal saliente por la terminal del mismo. 

*Un poco de historia: *Recordemos el padre de estos proyectos  “PLL Veronica”, que indicaba con un diodo led normalmente amarillo que siempre estaba ubicado junto a la salida y un par de zener 1n4148,  ese diodo encendía cuando había presencia de RF que normalmente incrementaba su intensidad al mover los capacitores variable que estaban ubicado en la etapa del filtro.  Pues este proyecto está inspirado en algo similar,  además que todo el circuito está calculado para que funciones en un ancho de banda específico  87.5 - 107.9 MHz y al tener el OSC fuera de los parámetros, por ejemplo las bobinas, esto no les permitirá generar una señal en el rango correcto y no podrán obtener potencia de su circuito.

El diseño es no tune “El capacitor que en el Verónica se tenía que ajustar para que el mismo pudiera enganchar”  fue eliminado en este proyecto, pero las bobina representa un elemento importante junto al Varicap para la estabilidad y funcionamiento correcto del mismo.

*Solución:* Diseñar las bobinas con mucha precisión si es posible medirlas con un Bernier, si en su circuito ustedes tienen que abrir las bobinas mucho para que pueda enganchar a XX.XXX Frec. Es por que las bobinas están muy grandes o el hilo de cobre es muy grueso.

*Importante:* 
Hilo de Cobre Nro.18.  
Diámetro de L1 y L2: 4 mm (Opcional 3.5 / 3.8 mm). 
Medir diámetro y longitudes con Bernier para obtener buen precisión en el diseño.

Suerte con eso satman que dios le bendiga...





gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola muchachos como están hace tiempo que ne me daba una vuelta por acá, jhonattan2185 bienvenido al foro y desde ya muchas gracias por compartir tu experiencia con todos.
> 
> Satman tal vez pueda ayudarte si me das datos de lo que ocurre con la ultima etapa del TX ya que he armado este Tx y funciona muy bien, he usado 2n3688 obteniendo casi 800 mW de salida y unos 1,2 W de salida con un transistor original 2n4427, ademas he usado unos transistores chinos 2n4427 y solo he obtenido 500 mW, saludos



Amigo gabriel77sur gracias por la bienvenida saludos desde Venezuela...





satman dijo:


> buenas:
> *moises calderon *para ponerle el 2k2 tengo que reemplazar el transistor por el bf199, por que lo hize sin reemplazar y nada....
> 
> aqui le mando mi Tx armado, el primer 2n4427 calienta un poco y el tx genera frecuencia se puede cambiar con los botones,,, el condensador de acople que es de 47pf lo cambie con un trimer en el dibujo lo pueden ver...
> ...



Amigo si cambia los transistores BF199, 2N4427 o 2N3866 es indiferente, ya que solo estaría cambiando la potencia que entrega el PLL,  de acuerdo al Datasheet de estos tres semiconductores pueden funcionar para lo mismo pero a diferentes configuraciones y entregando diferentes potencias, pero siempre el resultado será igual, por tal razón es poco probable que sustituyéndolos unos con otros tenga un resultado satisfactorio ps. le recomiendo realice primero lo que recomendé anteriormente.





vlayo dijo:


> hola amigo Redfield29 mi pregunta es este pll lo puedo conectar a un c1971 para ampliar la potencia o 1 vatio es mucho?
> 
> gracias.



Amigo vlayo es importante que verifique el Datasheet de los componentes que utiliza, en el caso del 2SC1971 el Datasheet expresa la configuración necesaria, el mismo es un transistor para 175 MHZ y entrega 6 watt, yo normalmente le aplico en su base  500 mW y todo bien.



Les adelanto que el amigo Redfield29 y mi persona estamos trabajando en la integración del medidor de SWR y este nuevo diseño PLL, lastimosamente no he logrado establecer comunicaciones con Redfield29, me parece está de viaje, estaremos a la espera, saludos a todos…


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 20, 2012)

Jhonatan2185, cuando sugeri al amigo Satman, que cambie el primer 2n4427, por un BF199, lo hice en base a una experiencia personal, y creo que este foro se trata de eso, compartir experiencias, no de tratar de demostrar que uno sabe mas o menos que otros, creo que Satman, ya dio a conocer que su proyecto esta funcionando y explico los motivos por el cual tenia problemas, por otro lado, nuestro amigo Redfield, es un profesional ocupado, y hay que agradecerle, que nos brinde algo de su tiempo, para apoyarnos en los proyectos que aqui se han presentado,saludos


----------



## jhonattan2185 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hoy doy mi aporte que me gustaría con gusto complementarlo con el nuevo proyecto de Redfield29. Mi aporte es un detector de ROE digital que puede tomar la lectura de directa y reflejada una fuente de RF para a trevés de un pics 16F873 en las escalas de frecuencia de la banda comercial. En el archivo zip está el archivo .hex el esquema general con la pcb.

Si Redfield29 me lo permite puedo ir trabajando en la integración de su nuevo diseño de PLL con el sistema de SWR digital y diseñar una nueva versión de PLL que pueda fijar la frecuencia por la LCD y a su vez que pueda detectar en tiempo real la potencia de salida y de retorno y se pudiera agregar una función adicional, que si la potencia de retorno supera en SWR 3.0 dispare una alarma de advertencia en la LCD.

Bueno amigos espero les guste la idea saludos, y de nuevo gracias…


----------



## satman (Jul 9, 2012)

buenas a todos,  resulta que el transistor de 45 W  que tenia estaba quemada y todo que do ahi... pero buscare otro de mas potencia y la armare...

respecto al cristal al que te refieres amigo *Dj_Glenn *yo lo saque de un reproductor de video de cinta (VHS) el de 7.2 Mhz y tambien viene el de 4 Mhz  en las marcas de Sansung no me acuerdo en estos momentos en que modelo pero revisare mis chataras y lo comnetare........ suerte.....


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 13, 2012)

Hola a todos como están les comento he estado trabajando ya hace unas semanas en el TX propuesto, en lo personal he agregado una etapa amplificadora de Rf con un 2sc1971 obteniendo 7 W de RF en toda la banda comercial, otra cosa espero en unas semanas realizar otro amplificador con 2sc1971 pero de banda ancha ya les comentare los resultados obtenidos, también he agregado un generador estéreo aun tengo dudas sobre su funcionamiento lo que si creo que funciona de una forma aceptable, seguiré trabajando en ello, les dejo una imagen del TX, saludos y buenos proyectos.


----------



## satman (Jul 13, 2012)

se ve bien amigo *Gabriel77Sur*, esta excelente, yo tambien estoy armando el amplificador de 7 W, y es este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/index50.html  post 982, que posteo el amigo *Vlayo*, tiene buena pinta... o tendra defectos?...... 

a proposito podrias ayudarme por el codificador stereo, la que armastes se ve bien que tal funciona... podrias subir el diarama y pcb gracias........  y ya pondre fotos de mi Tx armado y funcionando...... 

saludos a todos...


----------



## yamil2009 (Ago 10, 2012)

Hola Amigo Gabriel7747
Disculpe mi consulta, acaso no seria posible el que publicara sus mejoras a dicho codificador?
A muchos de nosotros los aficionados a esto de la Radio y el sonido siempre vemos con buen animo los aportes de lo miembros del foro. Pienso yo: acaso no es el fin de crear un FORO?
Si no el de compartir la informacion que todos tenemos de alguna u otra manera, y asi contribuir y construir con cada granito de arena algo mejor cada dia.
Talves no sea del agrado de muchas personas lo que diga; pero el reclamar o no alguna autoria, o dejar de mencionar al creador de algo simplemente se menosprecia el trabajo de alguien que sabe mas, pero si el que sabe mas no ve con buenos ojos el compartir lo que sabe, nada en el mundo habria sido mejorado, ni habria sido perfeccionado.
Simplemente mi comentario
Y gracias a las personas que aun continuan ayudando en el foro, a mi persona y a otras, con cada aporte al foro, a veces claro esta brindando informacion erronea, y muchas otras veces con informacion correcta, eso de igual forma motiva a todos nosotros el descubrir y analizar con la ayuda de esas publicaciones erradas incentivo para hallar la correcion y o modificacion a alguna publicacion. Toda informacion tiene su lado positivo; caso contrario no habria crecido tanto el Foro al cual tantos como yo pertenecemos.
Gracias 
Atte YAMIL


----------



## gabriel7747 (Ago 10, 2012)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Hola Amigo Gabriel7747
> Disculpe mi consulta, acaso no seria posible el que publicara sus mejoras a dicho codificador?
> A muchos de nosotros los aficionados a esto de la Radio y el sonido siempre vemos con buen animo los aportes de lo miembros del foro. Pienso yo: acaso no es el fin de crear un FORO?
> Si no el de compartir la informacion que todos tenemos de alguna u otra manera, y asi contribuir y construir con cada granito de arena algo mejor cada dia.
> ...


estimado YAMIL, en cuanto a sus dichos que de verdad son muy ciertos estoy creando los archivos para subirlos en cuanto la internet me acompañe , ya que estoy con b.a.m., pero tenga en cuenta que estos diseños son los que comercializo en mi pais, aun asi los subire en pos de un sistema stereo decente y economico de construir para todos mis colegas.Espero tengan paciencia, solo espero que, si alguien esta comercializandolos me lo hagan saber a la brevedad porque no corresponde. atte Gabriel7747.


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Ago 27, 2012)

Hola a todos, hace unos meses les mostré en otra parte del Foro el codificador Veronica con una modificación, el cual en la entrada de audio de los dos canales agregue el circuito de un vumetro a leds con un máximo de pico de audio a +3 decibles, lógicamente que se tienen que ajustar los potenciometros para evitar saturación tanto en el codificador como el Vumetro, nuevamente les muestro el diagrama y el pcb, si están interesados en el diagrama del vumetro me lo hacen saber para subirlo. 

El Vu a leds lo estuve utilizando con un mixer y responde bien entre los -20 a +3db con el codificador, no he podido probarlo porque estoy en fase de armado de la placa, pero tengo entendido que debe de funcionar bien porque el codificador Veronica tiene un nivel de entrada de audio de 775 mV rms ajustable, con una respuesta de audio de 30 Khz a 15 Khz, un 0.5% de distorsión con respecto a los 775m rms de entrada de audio y una diafonia  stereo de 35 db. Bueno no se si estaré equivocado, pero si basado en estas caracteristicas esta diseñado el vumetro, para realizar un ajuste mas exacto tenemos los potenciometros en cada canal del vu, adjunto el diagrama del vumetro a leds. Espero les sirva el aporte. Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola Carlos, ese codificador estéreo es muy popular. Hace tiempo Moises Calderon había posteado un circuito para emplear un cristal de 3579.545khz en vez de 4864khz, ya que es más fácil de conseguir. La cosa es quitar el cd4060 y poner un cd4040. Por ahí conseguí hace tiempo el diagrama y el pcb de este mismo coder con esa modificación ya incluida. La busco y la posteo.

De cualquier manera, ya que estamos entre µC (bueno, en realidad yo no le hago a eso todavía jeje), sería interesante plantear un estéreo basado en uno, ya que por lo que veo, lo único que cambia entre uno convencional y otro hecho con un pic es que el pic se usa sólo para la parte los tonos necesarios para el mpx y el resto sigue igual, empleando generalmente un cd4016 o un cd4066 para hacer el mpx y se trata el audio con operacionales. Creo yo que incluso se podría evitar el uso del cd4016 (o 4066) directamente con una programación apropiada, pero como de esto ya no entiendo, simplemente dejo la propuesta.


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola DJ_Glenn he visto varias versiones de codificadores, el que publicó el Sr. Moisés Calderón no lo he visto, si pudieras subir el diagrama y el pcb seria genial, con respecto a lo del cristal yo tengo una versión de un codificador que utiliza un cerámico a 455, por el momento tengo el diseño para armarlo, pero si están interesados en probarlo con mucho gusto puedo subirlo. Lo de las modificaciones que se puedan hacer sobre todo con pic en realidad son funcionales lo que pasa que a veces nos cuesta conseguir los Ic o si no es el Ic  son los cristales, por eso muchos optamos por lo que nos salga mas cómodo para armar.

Hola Andrxx, con mucho gusto acá tienes el codificador, te aclaro algo no lo he armado porque estoy con lo del codificador Veronica, terminándolo, estaré probando esta versión con cerámico a 455.


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hola Amigos del Foro nuevamente con ustedes despues de mucho tiempo, esta vez para compartir con todos ustedes mi ultimo PLL que saco el amigo Redfield que tambien ya no recibimos mas mensajes de el, ojala pueda seguir compartiendo su amplia experiencia todavia con nosotros los principiantes.
Pues Bien este PLL ya lo habia terminado pero como les comente con anterioridad no hacia funcionar la ultima etapa del transmisor, pues ni hacia encender el LED amarillo para nada. La razon era que como en todo existen transistores de muy mala calidad, asi que tuve que buscar y buscar hasta que encontre los que si le dieron muy bien y este es el resultado de mi PLL espero les agrade.
Atte:
YAMIL


----------



## tiago (Sep 22, 2012)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Hola Amigos del Foro nuevamente con ustedes despues de mucho tiempo, esta vez para compartir con todos ustedes mi ultimo PLL que saco el amigo Redfield que tambien ya no recibimos mas mensajes de el, ojala pueda seguir compartiendo su amplia experiencia todavia con nosotros los principiantes.
> Pues Bien este PLL ya lo habia terminado pero como les comente con anterioridad no hacia funcionar la ultima etapa del transmisor, pues ni hacia encender el LED amarillo para nada. La razon era que como en todo existen transistores de muy mala calidad, asi que tuve que buscar y buscar hasta que encontre los que si le dieron muy bien y este es el resultado de mi PLL espero les agrade.
> Atte:
> YAMIL



Estupendo. Cuantos proyectos acaban descartados por la lacra de los transistores falsos o de pésima calidad.

saludos.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Sep 23, 2012)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> estimado YAMIL, en cuanto a sus dichos que de verdad son muy ciertos estoy creando los archivos para subirlos en cuanto la internet me acompañe , ya que estoy con b.a.m., pero tenga en cuenta que estos diseños son los que comercializo en mi pais, aun asi los subire en pos de un sistema stereo decente y economico de construir para todos mis colegas.Espero tengan paciencia, solo espero que, si alguien esta comercializandolos me lo hagan saber a la brevedad porque no corresponde. atte Gabriel7747.



Estimados aqui va el programa en basic y assembler del codificador stereo con pic prometido, como dije antes es para uso personal y lo hago con mucho cariño porque siempre encontre respuestas a mis preguntas en este foro, cooperar con un granito de arena no cuesta nada.
tambien si no poseen el cristan de 20 mhz pueden cambiar el cristal por uno de 24 mhz en el programa de esos de targetas de red, solo me falto el pcb que por error lo he borrado, pero se que el amigo adrian salas lo posee, porque se lo envie asi que por favor quien lo posea que lo agrege aqui (archivo sprint layout, .LAY). derechos reservados, pero compartidos en su totalidad.


----------



## Marin7878 (Sep 23, 2012)

Gracias amigo gabriel es bueno tener ese .hex que te dan los valores exactos para que el coder estereo funcione al 100%, lo bueno es saber que lo haces con cariño y sin egoismo, muchas gracias nuevamente, saludos....


----------



## gabriel7747 (Sep 23, 2012)

Marin7878 dijo:


> Gracias amigo gabriel es bueno tener ese .hex que te dan los valores exactos para que el coder estereo funcione al 100%, lo bueno es saber que lo haces con cariño y sin egoismo, muchas gracias nuevamente, saludos....


de nada estimado amigo esa es la idea de este foro, ademas esta el basic .pbp por si alguien desea agregarle un vu-meter con lcd, quien sabe.





gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola gabriel7747 como estas primero que nada quiero disculparme ante ud, ya que no sabia que el diseño es suyo por otro lado creo que nunca me adjudique el diseño del circuito ni del pcb pero he cometido el error de no mencionar al autor del mismo por este motivo creo que es necesario aclarar que el diseño que se ve se encuentra en el foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/codificador-stereo-tx-17388/index2.html con respecto al PCB también lo encontré en el foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/codificador-estereo-12669/index7.html.
> En ningún momento estuvo en mi el adjudicarme este trabajo solo quise compartir mi poca experiencia en el tema, saludos


estimado ya que se que ud posee el layout del pcb del stereo que yo rediseñe, le sugiero lo suba para compartirlo con otros amigos del foro espero mas abajo dnde yo he publicado el hex y el pbp del mismo asi todos podamos disfrutar de este aparatito que tantas satisfacciones me ha dadoa mi y a otros colegas.


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gracias Amigo gabriel7747 por responder y presentarnos su gran aporte, apenas tengamos el pcb ya lo armare para agregarlo y probarlo con mi transmisor, y seguro tambien estoy de que muchos amigos del foro lo estaran buscando para ensamblar el proyecto. Un gran saludo y gracias.
Atte
YAMIL


----------



## gabriel77sur (Sep 24, 2012)

Gabriel7747 desde ya muchas gracias por facilitar los archivos con las mejoras que ud a realizado, con respecto al pcb ni bien salga del trabajo subo el PCB que ud a realizado en estos momentos me encuentro en el trabajo, saludos a todos los colegas


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 24, 2012)

Que bueno asi ya tendremos todo para armar este codificador estereo, estaremos a la espera. 
Atte
Yamil


----------



## gabriel77sur (Sep 24, 2012)

Hola muchachos como prometí acá les dejo el PCB que realizo el amigo gabriel7747, saludos y buenos proyectos


----------



## gabriel7747 (Sep 24, 2012)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola muchachos como prometí acá les dejo el PCB que realizo el amigo gabriel7747, saludos y buenos proyectos



mmmm afirmo *QUE* ese no es mi pcb *QUE* aparecia en las fotos de gabriel7747 sur, pero i*GU*al sirve.



asi se ve el mio y es el que aparecia en la foto del amigo


----------



## gabriel77sur (Sep 24, 2012)

Hola gabriel7747 es este el pcb que yo he usado para realizar el encoder, por lo que se el amigo Salas a realizado algunas modificaciones como menor tamaño, por lo pronto quiero comentar que esta correcto y funciona, si se fijan en el siguiente enlace podran ver  el pcb  propuesto y que he realizado. saludos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/codificador-estereo-12669/index7.html


----------



## gabriel7747 (Sep 25, 2012)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola gabriel7747 es este el pcb que yo he usado para realizar el encoder, por lo que se el amigo Salas a realizado algunas modificaciones como menor tamaño, por lo pronto quiero comentar que esta correcto y funciona, si se fijan en el siguiente enlace podran ver  el pcb  propuesto y que he realizado. saludos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/codificador-estereo-12669/index7.html



mmmmm... sera pos pero la idea es que pronto dispondre de el pcb nuevamente y lo subire aca para que lo puedan usar  el mio es mas pequeño y ordenado como en la foto de arriba, es ese layout, el otro es solo el original que subio un colega usa creo..


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 26, 2012)

Seguiremos esperando entonces haber cual PCB sera el qye debe ser?

Atte YAMIL


----------



## gabriel7747 (Sep 29, 2012)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Seguiremos esperando entonces haber cual PCB sera el qye debe ser?
> 
> Atte YAMIL



Estimado yamil y Amigos del foro ya esta disponible el pcb del coder stereo, he de hacer notar que esta en sprint layout, los componentes son los del esquema del amigo americano, busquen para realizar mejoras, suerte en todo adios.


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 1, 2012)

Gracias amigo Gabriel por compartir tu coder, ya queda darle manos a la obra. Y probarlo.
Atte
YAMIL


----------



## piojo (Dic 4, 2012)

hola  gabriel7747 y amigos del foro   , les  cuento que grabe el pic con tu hex reformado y obtengo 18.947 khz y con el hex original tenía 19.097 khz , es un poco mas cerca pero no es exacto ,lo que pude notar que con tu programa se puede mover un poco el cristal variando los capacitores que tiene a masa el circuito , no se de programación pero estimo que estas haciendo oscilar el pic con oscilador interno o de otra manera que el del autor (radioaficionado HS1YWN ) ,  el programa original  es mas estable la portadora , y con respecto a utilizar un cristal de 24 mhz como comentabas  , hice la prueba  pero no oscila por lo que tengo entendido los 16f84  son hasta 20 mhz . sepan perdonar si en el camino me mande alguna burrada con perdón de los burros , pobres animalitos , jajajaa 
te agradecería cualquier comentario al respecto para mi y todos lo interesados en este tema . saludos !!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 5, 2012)

disculpen mi ignorancia... no se de pics y hace años que no trabajo ningún lenguaje de programación... qué hace el programa del pic? el redondeo de la frecuencia no debería ser de forma externa, tratando de variar la frecuencia del cristal (hasta 1%) por algún medio pasivo como un capacitor o hacerlo de "goma" por medio de alguna bobina? De cualquier manera, creo yo que cualquiera de las dos frecuencias obtenidas el coder decería funcionar bien y todos los receptores deberían demultiplexar sin problemas.


----------



## piojo (Dic 5, 2012)

hola dj glenn , te cuento trate de mover el cristal con capacidad en paralelo , serie , a masa , probe desde 10 picos hasta 30 y nada , el tema de la frecuencia exacta es para no perder separación y porque en un estereo pionner que tiene un amigo no toma la señal estereo si no es exacta , de paso comento el sonido de este coder , primero lo probe  con un transmisor chico con oscilador ofv  y con ecualizacion plana sonido de una compactera directo y aparentemente sonaba lindo , pero cuando lo conecte en la emisora que tiene pll motorola tipo m31 me di cuenta que es un desastre no tiene agudos , un ruido de baja frecuencia terrible y poco nivel de salida  parece emisora de am jaajaj , y eso que le estoy usando con un tl074 en audio , cuando le meti el lm324 mas ruido y menos nivel de salida peor , me defraudo voy a intentar reformar los filtros de audio y filtrar mejor la señal piloto que mete ruido , en conclusión lo único que me gusto hasta ahora es que separa bien los canales  pero te digo he armado otros coder con oscilador 455 y suenan mucho mejor ni hablar el que tengo puesto en la radio que tiene el mc1946 ( modulador balanceado ) , sera cosa de seguir experimentando . saludos


----------



## satman (Dic 8, 2012)

buen dia a todos, despues de mucho tiempo ausente en el foro, tengo un problema, resulta que arme este vco que publico el amigo *Redfield29 *, todo anduvo bien el vco trabajo 1 mes y un poco mas de maravilla pero luego tuve que apagarlo por motivos de trabajo ya que sali a otro lugar,... resulta que regrese hace una semana y lo volvi a prender pero sorpresa no estava en la frecuencia que lo deje, a pesar que el display sale en 93.7 MHZ donde lo deje.... pero en la radio que tengo lo capta en el 94.5 MHZ con un sonido de pitido, le meto audio y se escucha bajitu y mas el pitido...... otra cosa es cambie la frecuencia del vco, pero sigue en el 94.5... no engancha y ese sonido moolestoso sigue ahi....  lo rebise varias veces y todo esta bien ... a que se debe este fallo ayuda por favor......


----------



## piojo (Dic 8, 2012)

hola satman , despues de un mes podría ser alguna soldadura que  quedo mal y tenes algun falso contacto en la placa y ademas te varia alguna capacidad de los componentes de ahí el corrimiento de frecuencia , retoca todas sal soldaduras y me comentas como te fue , espero puedas solucionar . saludos


----------



## sakis st (Feb 1, 2013)

muchas gracias Redfield29
Hice el PCB


----------



## tiago (Feb 1, 2013)

sakis st dijo:


> muchas gracias Redfield29
> Hice el PCB



El PDF que muestra las pistas saca la imagen corrupta con líneas blancas. Mira de corregirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## sakis st (Feb 1, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> El PDF que muestra las pistas saca la imagen corrupta con líneas blancas. Mira de corregirlo.
> 
> Saludos.



Nuevos archivos PDF
Saludos


----------



## sakis st (Feb 4, 2013)

amigo elgriego
No puedo enviar PM Por qué no he completado 25 puestos de trabajo
Esta es la última versión de la PCB
*Como no cumplo las Normas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ Normas del Foro .Com*​ 

saludos


----------



## Americo8888 (Feb 20, 2013)

Si no mal recuerdo el TSA5511 es parecido al TSA5520, sólo habria que colocar el pin de selección de la direccion al voltaje adecuado, para que las direcciones sean iguales, aqui un link para programar este PLL desde 900MHz hasta 1300MHz por control remoto de un TV Sony: http://esquinaelectronica.blogspot.com/2011/07/modifying-transmitter.html
Americo8888


----------



## gabriel7747 (Mar 11, 2013)

sakis st dijo:


> muchas gracias Redfield29
> Hice el PCB


estimado sakis podrias hacer el pcb para lm7001, quiero hacer algunas pruebas o si puedes subir el archivo .lay solo con la parte de rf, me seria de utilidad para hacer modificaciones. a mi programa pll.


----------



## sakis st (Mar 12, 2013)

hola gabriel7747
La Junta de Coordinación del VCO para trabajar
Personaliza tu propia PLL

saludos


----------



## sakis st (Mar 12, 2013)

Para el diseño de PCB. Utilizo Eagle 5.11
Para el 3D. Utilizo Eagle3D (http://www.matwei.de/doku.php?id=en:eagle3d:eagle3d)

saludos


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Abr 3, 2013)

Un saludo a todos, he realizado un análisis de manera rápida con Proteus para probar el código fuente con la versión del PIC16F628A y el  SAA1057. Felicito al Sr. Redfield29 por su grandioso  aporte con estas geniales modificaciones al PLL del Veronica y unicas.


----------



## sakis st (Abr 4, 2013)

Hola amigo Carlos Manuel Rosales Χ.
Dónde está el código fuente Veo un archivo HEX sólo
El código fuente está escrito en picbasic

saludos


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Abr 6, 2013)

Un saludo nuevamente a todos, Para Sakis st, a manera de despejar tu inquietud el archivo hex, esta en la misma carpeta, no se que compilador utilizo el Sr. Redfield29 ya que este archivo adjunto en la carpeta es el que el compiló. Ugt, la versión de Proteus es 7.7 con Sp2, lo que pasa que a veces no corre bien la simulación porque se tiene que direccionar en que carpeta se encuentra el hex te muestro una imagen.


----------



## sakis st (Abr 17, 2013)

Amigos
Te doy el prototipo está diseñado de eagle
Para que los cambios que desea realizar


saludos


----------



## arivamp (May 7, 2013)

amigos porque puede ser que al cargar el hex en el pic 16f628a, en la version del pll con el LM7001 , con winpic800, al darle leer para ver si grabo, no me aparece nada, como si no se hubiera grabado el pic, a alguien le paso??
he probado grabar el hex de la version con SAA1057 de la misma manera, y ese no me tira error, al intentar leer lo que grabe en el pic con ese hex, se ve correctamente.
Porque puede ser que no ocurra lo mismo con el hex de la version con el LM7001?
sera mi programador de pic el que tenga algun problema?

me resulta extraño porque al darle programar, me indica que se grabo correctamente etc, pero cuando quiero leer lo que grabe, en este caso el hex de la version del pll con el lm7001 no logro ver nada, como si estuviera borrado.Alguien que me tire una pista , gracias


----------



## NowhereMan (May 8, 2013)

Eso es debido a que la versión con LM7001 tiene protección contra lectura de código una vez grabado el HEX.


----------



## arivamp (May 8, 2013)

muchas gracias ´por la respuesta , soy nuevo en la programacion de pics, pensaba que talvez mi programador podia llegar a tener un problema, no sabia de esta proteccion de lectura que tenia el hex una vez grabado.
Otra cosa , me he topado con la dificultad de conseguir el cristal de 7.2 mhz, he preguntado en todas las casas del ramo y no he tenido suerte, eso ha hecho que frenara la construccion de la placa que ya la tenia impresa en papel fotografico , lista para la plancha, alguien sabe donde podria encontrar este cristal?
gracias...


----------



## elgriego (May 9, 2013)

Hola arivamp,Si estas en capital aqui ,o sino tambien hacen envios.

http://www.cdronline.com.ar/precios...ilia=&marca=&campoorden=cArtDes&tipoorden=asc

Saludos.


----------



## arivamp (May 16, 2013)

hola amigos , queria contarles que aprovechando un display que tenia de 16x2 de los viejos monocromatico, un cristal que consegui de perinola casi sin buscarlo, y sumado a esto que mi primer programador de pic salio andando joya, me anime a armar el pll del señor Redfield V2.0, con el Lm7001 y el Pic 16F628A.

El resultado de esta aventura electronica fue totalmente exitoso, segui al pie de la letra las intrucciones para el armado y salio andando a la primera, el PLL recorre toda la banda sin problemas, use el Diodo Varicaps BB112, estoy muy contento, y feliz porque haber logrado que funcionara este maravilloso TX, Felicito al autor de las modificaciones del veronica original y gracias por compartir este hermoso diseño con todos nosotros!! ya voy a poner fotos de mi prototipo , todo terminadito..


----------



## yamil2009 (May 18, 2013)

Hola Amigo,
Felicitaciones, ojala ya podamos ver tu placa terminada,
Tengo una pregunta, pues quisiera saber si tu PLL da un zumbido en el fondo, el motivo de mi pregunta es por que yo tambien arme el mismo PLL que solo lleva el PIC y el LM7001. Aqui te muestro mi PLL.
Talvez el motivo sea que debo usar una fuente mas filtrada, pero queria compara al que tu armaste.
gracias
Atte.
Yamil


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 19, 2013)

gente, estaba pensando... que tal agregar la posibilidad de ver en el display la tensión de error? digo, más allá de saber si está enganchado, me parece interesante saber "que tan enganchado" está.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> gente, estaba pensando... que tal agregar la posibilidad de ver en el display la tensión de error? digo, más allá de saber si está enganchado, me parece interesante saber "que tan enganchado" está.



Mejor ainda desabilitar la alimentaciõn del driver o pre-driver quando desganchado para no se transmitir  en una frequencia equivocada , todos equipos de radiotransmissiõn sintetizados profissionales  hacen uso dese artificio .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yamil2009 (May 19, 2013)

Muy buena idea. 
Sera que alguin podra hacerlo. Para mi nivel de conocimiento, pues soy aficionado nada mas, pero arme este pll.


----------



## gabriel7747 (May 20, 2013)

satman dijo:


> amigo gabriel77sur, gracias por la ayuda que me esta brindando, al principio crei que era la etapa la ultima etapa, como dijistes en el post anterior cambie el trimer por el capacitador fijo de 47 pF y no hay señal como usted dice se la señal se puede estar yendo a masa.. el choque que utilizo ahi es de 10uH el de la imagen adjunta o esta esta matando la señal?.. quiza se pueda reemplazar con otro componente y por aqui no puedo conseguir el transistor que me recomiendas un bf494b solo el bf494,. estos dos son diferentes?
> 
> la verdad los trimer no le he ajustado con carga, amigo gabriel77sur hay otro transistor que pueda reemplazar a ese bf 494 y que de buen señal con potencia.......



c9016-c9018 *QU*iza son de alta frecuencia  y faciles de conseguir yo los use alguna vez como osciladores y andan muy buen, tambien como driver habria que provar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 20, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Las imágenes que adjunto son las que encontré sobre este transmisor, aunque para lo que es, te diría que encares el de Redfield.
> 
> A proposito, ya que se dedicaron a adaptar tanto el transmisor a distintos sintetizadores, como puedo hacerlo trabajar con un MC145152 y un MC12017?



Hola caro DJ_Glenn saludos cordiales amigo , voi atender tu pedido dame solo un poco de tiempo para executar el. Terias usteds como enviarme imágenes un poco mas claras del transmissor thomson fm exciter que postaste aca para que yo possa estudiar mejor y realizar la engeneria reversa ( cria un diagrama esquematico atravez del layout armado ).
!Muchas gracias !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## arivamp (May 20, 2013)

querido amigos y colegas electronicos de este maravilloso foro, es un placer saludarlos nuevamente, y queria acercarles un par de dudas e interrogantes que me surgieron luego de montar esta fantastica modificacion realizada por Redfield del veronica original con el LM7001 y el Pic 16f628A, bueno primero que nada le contesto a yamil su pregunta del zumbido de fondo, no en mi circuito no hay ningun zumbido , y debe ser seguramente porque he usado una fuente conmutada, y no de las comunes, puede ser por eso lo del zumbido amigo.Si no puedes cambiar a una de estas fuentes, tendras que filtrar mejor tu fuente de alimentacion para evitar ese zumbido.
Si quieres puedo darte una idea de como mejorar el filtrado de la alterna en la fuente comun.
Continuo con mis dudas e interrogantes, que talvez alguien me pueda tirar una luz sobre ellas.
Despues de armar la primera parte del proyecto el pll y el oscilador, probe darle alimentacion y con mucha alegria comprobe que todo parecia funcionar a la perfeccion, la programacion de la frecuencia, el recorrido de toda la banda, etc etc Para probar la frecuencia me vali de un receptor digital he iva chequeando los cambios de frecuencia, por ultimo termine de armar la parte final del ampflificador de RF, con lo que pude sacar solo unos 500mw de la etapa final, esto con la modificacion sujerida por moises calderon de sustituir el primer 2n4427 por un BF199 , bueno eso ise, y creo que talvez sea por eso q me daba menos potencia, la cual yo estimaba estaria en torno al vatio.
Bueno si bien yo queria un vatio eso no me traumo demaciado y lo deje asi, dado que a esos 500mw los use para exitar un 2sc1971 y le saque como 8 watts, nada mal he? hasta ahi todo fantastico , primero use carga fantasma y luego una antena que tengo que es una slim jim que da una exelente ganancia.
Donde esta el problema preguntaran y ahora viene el q de la cuestion.
Cuando pongo todo a funcionar con la antena externa que la tengo en la parte mas alta de la casa, me voy contento a dar una vuelta por el barrio en el auto, y grande fue mi sorpresa cuando pongo a chekar mi frecuencia , y observo que el scan automatico no paraba de ninguna forma en mi señal.Eso me alarmo, dado que si el scaner de mi estereo digital no logra captar la señal a solo 3 metros de donde esta el transmisor, nadie podra hacerlo mas lejos.
Como llego a esta conclucion de que hay una falla en mi pll?? facil porque tengo otro pll que funciona con un mc145151 programado en la misma frecuencia y solo reemplazo los pll y al hacerlo magicamente el estereo si puede enganchar la frecuencia exacta e incluso a varias cuadras de distancia, no solo en forma cercana.
Conclusion: si bien parece estar en la frecuencia programada, de alguna manera la misma no parece ser esacta, dado que los pll de los scaners no logran engancharla.
Este es el problema que tengo ahora amigos, les envio un abrazo y prometo subir mis imagenes tambien.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 21, 2013)

Hola Arivamp saludos cordiales , muchos receptores en el modo scan para que el efectivamente pare de buscar  es necessario que la frequencia del transmissor sea mui precisa y incluso hai radios que necessitan que el piloto stereo esteja presente y preciso , portanto yo recomiendo chequear con un frequencimetro digitale la precisiõn de salida de tu pll y la frequencia del piloto del encoder stereo.
Fuerte abraço y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## arivamp (May 21, 2013)

Si amigo daniel, efectivamente debe estar pasando eso, la frecuencia no debe ser precisa, y  la macana que tengo es que no dispongo de frecuencimetro para poder hacer esa revision mas fina, he estado mirando en la red , circuitos para poder hacerme uno con algun pic, pero no encontre ninguno que me convenciera mucho, pero realmente es muy nesesario contar con uno, para poder ajustar y probar los Pll.Si alguien conoce alguno diseño que haya probado, no estaria mal tener la info para agregar esta herramienta al banco de pruebas.

Un abrazo grande y gracias!


----------



## Redfield29 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hola, para solucionar lo de la frecuencia imprecisa o que no la detecta el scan de los receptores digitales, se debe de colocar un capacitor variable de aprox 60pf en el pin 2 del LM7001 y calibrarlo hasta que de la frecuencia exacta en el frecuencímetro.
Esto de la frecuencia imprecisa puede afectar incluso el sonido ocasionando distorsión en las frecuencias graves (Solo sucede en algunos receptores digitales).
Aprovecho la oportunidad para publicar unas imágenes de una versión del LM7001-PIC16F628A utilizando algunos componentes SMD, de esta manera el PCB quedó reducido a 9 x 10cms y eso me dio la la idea de incoorporarle un generador stereo (Por oversampling a 8X) y de ser posible y el espacio del PCB lo permite incluir también un limitador. Espero terminar el proyecto para las vacaciones de medio año que ya se acercan y poder compartirlo en el foro.

Saludos


----------



## yamil2009 (Jun 20, 2013)

Estimado amigo Redfield, que sorpresa nuevamente encontrarlo aca y que se haya dado tiempo para responder a la duda del amigo. Realmente muy interezante su nueva placa, ademas de las inovaciones que indica que tiene. Lastimosamente para algunos que no tenemos experiencia en los componentes SMD nos sera muy dificil llegar a armarlo, a no ser que tomemos un cursito de este tipo de componentes yo creo.
Ojala no se pierda del foro amigo, y nos siga mostrando y haciendonos antojar tan espectaculares proyectos.
Espero algun dia armar alguno que pueda tener otras caracteristicas de manejo y informacion en la pantalla como nivel de potencia, ROE, etc.Claro contando con su gran experiencia en el diseño de estos proyectos.

Un saludo cordial de un amigo aficionado que le agrada todo esto de la electronica de radio FM
Atte YAMIL


----------



## Redfield29 (Ago 29, 2013)

Hola amigos, acabo de terminar el proyecto con generador stereo incorporado al PLL. Hay algunas mejoras como reducción de ruidos, mejor enganche. El generador stereo es de tipo oversampling a 8X y está basado en los que circulan en la red, solo le he dado mi toque personal  y reducido un poco el esquema para que pueda entrar en el PCB, pero sin quitar la calidad de audio. Admito que me hubiera gustado que quedara con un compresor-limitador y filtro de 15KHz pero eso sería aumentar el número de componentes, he decidido hacerlo en un coder separado, y a unos 32X de oversampling.

Queda todavía armar los diagramas y corregir unas cosillas en el pcb y layout, les adelanto las fotos del PLL Stereo.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2013)

Hola a todos , !saludos cordeales!, caro Redfield29, lo conpressor de audio y incluso lo filtro passa bajos de 15Khz de corte es mui mui bueno tenerlos en manos porque la qualidad final de lo audio generada por el encoder estereo es mui mejor con els. Hoy en dia las fuentes generadoras de programa de audio son digitales y desafortunadamiente con mucho contenido supersonico (frequencias de audio que lo ser humano no conseque oir), pero ao adentrar en lo encoder estereo generan muchos otros senales de audio molesto por transladar lo audio supersonico en audio normal de se oir.
Espero tener sido claro en mis esplanaciones, caso no contesteme e yo con mucho plaser tento novamiente. Ha ,si se no for mucha molestia quando puder suba con los diagramas esquemacticos dese lindo proyecto que armaste.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 29, 2013)

esto mismo ya había sido discutido y explicado en este tema con lujo de detalles en fundamentos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> esto mismo ya había sido discutido y explicado en este tema con lujo de detalles en fundamentos.


Si es verdad pero sienpre es bueno recordar y ensinar a los que disconocen como anda ese efecto.
Un exenplo mui clasico es un ruido molesto proveniente de ordenadores personales quando la musica oriunda dels es reproduzida en un radio FM estereo donde su origen es la freuqencia de comutaciõn de la fuente ATX (50Khz o mas )que apesar de sener supersonica se torna desafortunadamiente audible y molesta quando es processada por el encoder en lo Transmissor  y decodificada en el receiver.
Att.
daniel Lopes.


----------



## romees (Sep 26, 2013)

chequen este transmisor me parece muy buenohttp://transmitter-circuit.blogspot.mx/2008/06/pll-fm-transmitter-1w.html

http://transmitter-circuit.blogspot.mx/2008/06/pll-fm-transmitter-1w.html


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 26, 2013)

Es el de pira.cz . Yo hice la parte del vco nada más (con un solo varicap) y anda muy bien, con excelente sonido la verdad.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2013)

romees dijo:


> chequen este transmisor me parece muy buenohttp://transmitter-circuit.blogspot.mx/2008/06/pll-fm-transmitter-1w.html
> 
> http://transmitter-circuit.blogspot.mx/2008/06/pll-fm-transmitter-1w.html


Hola a todos !este proyecto andan mui bien !, yo personalmiente logrei exito en armalo de imediato. 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## isola (Oct 8, 2013)

Hola a todos una consulta el hex para el pic 16f28a es el mismo para el PLL con el LM7001 que para SAA1057. Ya q*UE*  el circuito del pll con el LM7001 no logro ver el hex.


----------



## Elieser21 (Oct 9, 2013)

Creo que no te servirá, creo que el llamado en el pic es diferente para cada uno... yo ando buscando la programación en C para el TSA5511 y el pic 16f84a, pero solo consigo el .HEX, quiero modificarle unas cosas.

Cuando se habla de entradas (derecha y izquierda) en un transmisor, que quiere decir? no es una sola entrada de audio? es que estoy haciendo la modulación a estéreo pero me habla de la señal left y rigth, no comprendo, se supone que el audio es generado de una pc + micrófonos, pasa por una consola de audio y la salida va al transmisor..alguien puede explicarme?


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 9, 2013)

Amigo Eliezer21, el transmisor tiene una entrada, que puede utilizarla para transmitir en mono o en stereo  desde un generador stereo, el generador tiene dos entradas : L y R y una salida denominada Multiplex, la que se conecta al transmisor, si usted esta utilizando una computadora y la salida de esta a un mezclador o consola de audio, la salida  L-R de la consola debería ir al generador stereo si es que dispone de el, caso contrario la consola quizás disponga de algún interruptor, que ponga en stereo/mono la salida, entonces deberia utilizar solamente una salida de esta en mono para conectar al transmisor, espero no haber sido muy enredado en mi explicacion, y la misma le ayude en algo, saludos


----------



## medinacruzz (Oct 10, 2013)

hola amigos,. q*u*isiera saber que otro tipo de pantalla display puedo usar en este pll ya que solo eso me ha*c*e falta.. desde ya gracias,.,73s para todos


hola de nuevo. q*u*isiera saber cual es el programa para el pic 16f628a con lm7001.desde ya gracias.esperare pa*c*ientemente sus rrespuestas.-.-


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 11, 2013)

Amigo en ese archivo  se encuentra  todo  lo relacionado  al PLL que solicitas, saludos


----------



## gabriel7747 (Oct 21, 2013)

miren aqui hay cristales de 7.2 y pantallas LCD 16X2 en chile 

http://electronicaheizer.weebly.com/

 barato y rapido, envio comprovado, ademas en el centro del país.


----------



## Elieser21 (Oct 22, 2013)

chicos tengo un codificador estéreo para un transmisor, pero me mandaron a colocarle un meter out, alguien me dice que es esto?, gracias


----------



## elgriego (Oct 22, 2013)

Elieser21 dijo:


> chicos tengo un codificador estéreo para un transmisor, pero me mandaron a colocarle un meter out, alguien me dice que es esto?, gracias


Definicion un tanto extraña,segun la infernet!!!Algo con esa denominacion ,puede ser desde ,un dispositivo hidraulico,hasta un medidor electrico domiciliario y etc etc,Pero yo me inclino , que te pidieron un vumetro,u o Indicador de nivel.


Saludos.


----------



## Elieser21 (Oct 22, 2013)

jaja, también encontré lo mismo, pero creo que he llegado a la conclusión de que es un medidor de salida, es decir, para medir la salida del MUX(salida estéreo)...pero no le veo la ciencia a esto...u.U


----------



## elgriego (Oct 22, 2013)

Hola Elieser21,Exactamente ,no entiendo tal extraño pedido ,pero ya  que estamos divaguemos un poco, :loco:

A la salida del encoder tenemos la portadora estereo multiplex,Es dedir el audio mas las señales diferencia y los 19 khz,bueno con un vumetro medimos el audio, y con un circuito sintonizado a los 19 khz ,prendemos un led ,que indique la presencia de esta,o mejor aun, agarramos la placa del alguna radio vieja,que posea el deco estereo ,y ya tenemos todo resuelto.salida decodificada,e indicador de estereofonia.

Saludos.l


----------



## medinacruzz (Oct 27, 2013)

hola amigos., quiero ha*c*erles una pregunta hice el pll con lm7001 y todo marcha bien tiene 1.5w,. el unico problema es*_*que cuando q*u*iero cambiar la frecuencia con los pulsadores no me ca*m*b*i*a ni pa*ra* *a*tras ni *para *adelante,. a*_*que se debera eso amigos., desde ya gracias ,.73s para todos,,,,,,,,,


----------



## gabriel7747 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hola saludos a todos los amigos del foro, ahora bien, estimado amigo medinacruzz no se si estare en lo correcto pero verificaste que tus pulsadores sean normal abierto???, lo otro es que los pines de entrada del pic llevan unas resistencias conectadas a +V, creo que por ahi puede ir tu problema amigo, si la lcd muestra la frecuencia yo imagino que es eso, pronto subire una version propia para el pll con LM7001 del amigo Redfield, pero habra que hacer unas pequeñas modificaciones en la conexion de unas resistencias y de los diodos, yo lo probe y anda super estable esta version de pll que la hice en basic pro asi que si desean subire el .hex, como aporte a este foro. 
 atte gabriel


----------



## medinacruzz (Oct 29, 2013)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> Hola saludos a todos los amigos del foro, ahora bien, estimado amigo medinacruzz no se si estare en lo correcto pero verificaste que tus pulsadores sean normal abierto???, lo otro es que los pines de entrada del pic llevan unas resistencias conectadas a +V, creo que por ahi puede ir tu problema amigo, si la lcd muestra la frecuencia yo imagino que es eso, pronto subire una version propia para el pll con LM7001 del amigo Redfield, pero habra que hacer unas pequeñas modificaciones en la conexion de unas resistencias y de los diodos, yo lo probe y anda super estable esta version de pll que la hice en basic pro asi que si desean subire el .hex, como aporte a este foro.
> atte gabriel


 
hola amigo,. gracias por tu pronta rrespuesta, amigo ya los pulsadores los probe y si andan bien. y cu*a*l seria la R que di*c*es tu  porque no tengo e*x*periencia ninguna con este tipo de tranmisores, este tiene 1.5w y esta transmitiendo en 100.0 mhz., amigo lo que si se*_*me escapaba de*c*irles es*_*que lo tengo sin lcd sera por eso? saludos., 73s


----------



## gabriel7747 (Nov 4, 2013)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola amigo,. gracias por tu pronta rrespuesta, amigo ya los pulsadores los probe y si andan bien. y cul seria la R que dises tu  porque no tengo esperiencia ninguna con este tipo de tranmisores, este tiene 1.5w y esta transmitiendo en 100.0 mhz., amigo lo que si seme escapaba desirles esque lo tengo sin lcd sera por eso? saludos., 73s



Estimado amigo,los pines a los que me refiero son los de entrada a el pic, a los que van conecvtados los pulsadores deben llevar una resistencia de 4.7 k a los 5 volts de fuente. ahi debiese funcionar muy bien su circuito ya que el programa detecta un uno logico cuando el  boton no ha sido presionado, pero cuando es presionado detecta un "0" logico. bueno en todo caso depende de la logica que se ha usado en el programa, atte gabriel.


----------



## piojo (Nov 24, 2013)

hola a mi paso algo similar con un pic que controlaba un sintonizador de catv sin las resistencias saltaba uno a veces dos o tres  canales creo las resistencias evitan el efecto rebote del switch algo así me dijo un técnico  . saludos !!!


----------



## Elieser21 (Nov 24, 2013)

correcto, es para evitar el rebote causado por el sw...


----------



## medinacruzz (Nov 24, 2013)

hola a todos. espero se encuentren bien bien.,amigos qiero aserles una pregunta. aber si alguno de ustedes sabe si a este pll sele puede poner una lcd de 8-2 porque aqui en honduras no encuentro de 16-2., de ante mano gracias, a todos,.... y otra es tengo un tr final rf, este lo extrage de un amplificador de un tranceiber uhf motorola,. el numero es cm1104, si alguno de ustedes tiene el datahset melo pasa porfa gracias amigos asta pronto


----------



## gabriel7747 (Nov 26, 2013)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola a todos. espero se encuentren bien bien.,amigos qiero aserles una pregunta. aber si alguno de ustedes sabe si a este pll sele puede poner una lcd de 8-2 porque aqui en honduras no encuentro de 16-2., de ante mano gracias, a todos,.... y otra es tengo un tr final rf, este lo extrage de un amplificador de un tranceiber uhf motorola,. el numero es cm1104, si alguno de ustedes tiene el datahset melo pasa porfa gracias amigos asta pronto



hola amigo respecto a tu.pregunta si es posible usar un lcd de 8x2 sin embargo hay que modificar el programa y si redfield lo hace, yo tengo mi version  del programa en basic pro pero tendras que hacer unas modificaciones a la placa ,hare un hex para 8 caracteres y lo subo amigo ,mi problema es tiempo,paciencia..respecto al transistor es un fet se exita con un mrf237,y creo da cerca de 30 a  40 watts debes usar un voltaje de bias para que funcione.


----------



## medinacruzz (Nov 27, 2013)

ok amigo,gabriel7747, te agrade*Z*co ,porque *H*as respondido mis preguntas frecuentemente gracias de nuevo,. y por lo del hex esperare pa*C*ientemente,. a*H*orita tengo ese lindo pll trabajando con 5watts es una jo*Y*a,. bueno sin la panta*LL*a pero esta bien,. saludos amigos,. a la distancia fuerte abrazo, *H*asta pronto..


----------



## gabriel7747 (Nov 27, 2013)

hola amigo, bueno intentare modificar el software lo antes posible. se como hacerlo solo es el tiempo que escasea ..esa placa tiene dos diodos de germanio hay que hacer la modificacion ahi luego explico detalles.me puedes dar el codigo de la pantalla lcd que tienes??? ,me refiero al modelo, visita aqui " heizer.tk "


----------



## romees (Ene 21, 2014)

Hola a todos los amigos del foro, pues aqui un poco tarde pero probando el pll con 2 etapas de potencia logro los 40 Watts, hice unas modificaciones en los transistores de salida con el bfr91 y el c2053 en lugar de los 4427

Las fotos en plena operación, estas son las etapas amplificadoras en la salida un c 2630.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 21, 2014)

Congatulaciones caro romees por tu montagen , a proposito se no for mucha molestia, ? poderia ustedes subir los diagramas esquemacticos para que nosotros possamos apreciar?
Una dica : lo transistor excitador ( creo que sea un 2sc1971) tiene los terminales mui largos , portanto reduza lo conprimento principalmente de lo emissor y ustedes logra mas ganancia.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## romees (Ene 21, 2014)

claro amigo Daniel el diagrama del pll y el amplificador 1971 lo consiges en este hilo ahorita subo una foto donde se aprecia el montaje de amplificador de 45 watts



son las fotos que faltaban voy a construir su gabinete y se los muestro



Gracias al amigo redfield29 por su gran apoyo


----------



## elektrocom (Ene 21, 2014)

yo uso asi en etapas parecidas , c3355 , c2053 , RD15HVF , porque son transistores que se consiguen en Argentina , y los C1071 estan discontinuados y los que hay en el mercado casi ninguno  anda , hay que probar algunos para que ande uno , y salen lo mismo que el RD15 , y son mas seguros.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 21, 2014)

elektrocom dijo:


> yo uso asi en etapas parecidas , c3355 , c2053 , RD15HVF , porque son transistores que se consiguen en Argentina , y los C1071 estan discontinuados y los que hay en el mercado casi ninguno  anda , hay que probar algunos para que ande uno , y salen lo mismo que el RD15 , y son mas seguros.


? C1071 ? no seria 2SC1971 , desafortunadamiente actualmente solo hay tipos falsificados seguramiente Chinos en lo mercado , incluso los 2N4427 no andan correctamiente, apresentan baja ganancia y se calientan demasiado. una semana atraz yo hacia mantenimento de un PLL FM que fornia solo 250mW con un 2n4427 nuevo 0 Km , despues de canbiar por otro 2N4427 sacado de una  charrata de un viejo VHF maritimo lo PLL passou a fornir 2Wattios!!!!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## herx_goth (Ene 26, 2014)

hola, al ocilador de un solo transistor q*UE* mustra redfield le puedo incorporar el pll original de veronica?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2014)

Hola caro herx_goth, desafortunadamiente lo quieres hacer NO anda porque en lo proyecto Veronica lo VCO es enbasado en dos osciladores de 1/2 frequencia de salida y los divisores por "N" andan a esa 1/2 frequencia de salida deseada.
Portanto para si enplear un VCO con un solo transistor oscilando en la frequenzia final deseada ustedes tiene que agregar un divisor por 2 antes de atacar lo grupo divisor por "N" y ese divisor tiene que sener ligero o suficiente para andar en centenas de Megahertz sin peñas .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Danie Lopes.


----------



## herx_goth (Ene 26, 2014)

aun no lo entiendo muy, como es q*UE* no funcionaria? estas seguro q*UE* a la entrada del 74f74 hay solo la mitad de la frecuencia


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2014)

herx_goth dijo:


> aun no lo entiendo muy, como es q no funcionaria? estas seguro q a la entrada del 74f74 hay solo la mitad de la frecuencia


Si , basta mirar con mucho cariño en lo diagrama esquemactico !
Los dos osciladores ( TR2 y TR3 )andan a 1/2 frequencia de salida y son conbinados en los colectores dels BF199 de modo a fornir la frequenzia final deseada, haora lo premero dibisor ( IC1) recebe RF de solo uno oscilador via lo transistor ayslador TR5.


----------



## romees (Feb 17, 2014)

buenos días a todos los amigos del foro creen que se pudiera subir la frecuencia del pll para ocuparlo de transporte de programa?


----------



## elgriego (Feb 17, 2014)

Hola Gente,No lo veo imposible de realizar,podemos elaborar un amplificador de rf en el rango de recepcion,seguido por un mezclador ,controlado por un pll,obtener de esto una dif de frecuencia de 10,7,para enviarla luego a un demodulador de fm en banda ancha,y luego obtener audio en alta calidad,otra opcion seria,utilizar un sinto de tv con el tsa 5511 y el programa con pic que circula por la red del radioaficionado italiano,y agregar una conversion a la salida del sinto.

Quizas podriamos utilizar como circuito de entrada este conversor de 220Mhz que figura en el siguiente link,quien dice 220 ,dice 250 No !!!.

http://www.py2bbs.qsl.br/220mhz_conv.php

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 17, 2014)

Hola a todos uno meo de subir la frequenzia dese PLL es doblar ( 200Mhz)  o triplicar (300Mhz) la salida del PLL, despues filtrar bien los harmonicos con un filtro passa canal de banda angosta y amplificar hasta unos 10Wattios lo que es suficiente para un radio enlaçe , a si no devemos orbidar de bajar lo indice de modulación FM en lo PLL porque ese es multiplicado tanbien con la frequenzia.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Feb 23, 2014)

aca les paso el esquema de un receptor , analizador de espectro facil de construir porque no hay que calibrar ninguna bobina porque esta todo dentro del sintonizador de television , yo he hecho varios , y use un sintonizador de CATV , reformado , sacando los transistores de cambio de frecuencia internos y poniendo una llave de 3 puntos para los cambios de frecuencia , el tsa5511 con el pic sirve para el enganche de frecuencia y ver la frecuencia de recepcion , porque el programa del pic programa  resta la  FI  de el oscilador local , que es mas alta , y aparece en el display lcd justo la frecuencia de recepcion , tengo el esquema del PCB del receptor pero no se donde esta archivado , tendria que buscarlo , tambien he hecho algunas reformas al circuito para mejorarlo en sensibilidad, he colocado un transistor  amplificador en la salida del NE602. y un LM380 como amplificador de audio a la salida del CA3089 .

me olvidaba este receptor cubre de 50 mhz 850 mhz.



les dejo el primer capitulo de este buen libro  , el Universo de Einstein.

foto del libro anterio


----------



## elgriego (Feb 23, 2014)

Hola elektrocom,debo entender entonces ,que has utilizado el,programa y circuito,posteado por el radioaficionado italiano,con buenos resultados,en la elaboracion de un receptor de enlace?.


Saludos.


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 4, 2014)

el pic y programa que use estaba en una pagina que no esta mas, se llamaba freedospage.n10.nl , por algun lado de mi compu debe estar el programa, pero el que vos decis del radioaficionado italiano tambien debe funcinar sin problemas, saludos


----------



## elgriego (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola elektrocom,Si tenes ese Exe, seria interesante que lo subas ,asi lo probamos.


Saludos.


----------



## jhonattan2185 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hola amigos, saludos a todos, tenia muchisimo tiempo que no medaba una pasada por el foro, debido a razones que prefiero reservarme... Voy a saludar a todo el equipo de colaboradores que desde hace mucho tiempo venimos trabajando en este hilo, en primer lugar al amigo Redfield29 que no he sabido mas nada de el hasta el ultimo proyecto en el que trabajamos con el sintetizador PLL FM 88-108 MHZ Digital, el cual los invito a que vean el video que esta en el siguiente enlace: 



 este diseño esta recibiendo grandes mejoras... Tambien quiero saludar a Moises Calderon, el gran amigo Yamil2009 que me a escrito en muchas oportunidades y no púde dar respuesta inmediata a sus correos, al compañero Marin7878, Elgriego, J2C, DJ_Glenn, Gabriel77sur, Satman y todos los nuevos integrantes y a los que no salude igual.

Me gustaria mucho re-incorporarme al equipo del foro y seguir aportando en los nuevos diseños, actualmente estoy finalizando una mejora para lo que sera el pll Ver 3.0 y algunos aportes adicionales que pronto publicare, muy muy interesante para todos...

Espero se encuentren bien y ya saben que seguiremos en contacto....


----------



## elgriego (Mar 28, 2014)

Muy Bueno!!! Lastima ,no tener los conocimientos necesarios para desarrolar ese software.

Pd Yo lo hago con una llave selectora y un instrumento de aguja,Acaso no es lo mismo!!!!

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 28, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Muy Bueno!!! Lastima ,no tener los conocimientos necesarios para desarrolar ese software.
> 
> Pd Yo lo hago con una llave selectora y un instrumento de aguja,Acaso no es lo mismo!!!!
> 
> Saludos.



Incluso yo , solamente se programar PLLs paralelos , quanto a los seriales , una lastima no se nada. 
Pero como la electronica es como la Medicina , Advocacia, etc.... no hay como sener un experto en todas las  sub-areas que las conpoen.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yamil2009 (Mar 30, 2014)

Que hermoso pll,  muy buena demostracion en el video. Ojala el amigo Redfield pueda publicar tan excelente pll y asi nosotros los amigos del foro podamos ensamblarlo.


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 30, 2014)

Si, esta bonito ese programa, pero me salta una duda, al parecer a Uds. les gusta ensamblar muchos transmisores de FM, y bueno a mi también me gusta todo eso de la electrónica y RF, pero creo que si yo ensamblo mas de un transmisor, seguro que es con afán de negociarlo(estoy siendo sincero), no se si Uds. también harán lo mismo, sólo que no lo dicen, y bueno si es así, Uds. quieren que alguien les solucione un problema para que Uds. sigan haciendo negocios con el trabajo de otra persona y todavía gratis, creo que lo más adecuado es que le pidan al autor les venda el código fuente o el hex, y todos estarán contentos.
Sé que este comentario resultará incómodo, pero me atengo a las consecuencias.
Americo


----------



## yamil2009 (Mar 30, 2014)

No todas las personas pienzan como tu amigo Americo. Otras tenemos el agrado de admirar y aprender del conocimiento de otras personas. Las cuales brindan su ayuda incluso en forma desinterezada ante alguna consulta que hacemos. No todo es nogocio Americo. Tambien habemos muchos que sentimos una gran alegria y satisfaccion al lograr armar un circuito. Y siempre respetando al que brindo y bublico su conocimiento. 
Y me imagino que tanbien hay de los que hacen negocio y solo les intereza eso.
El generalizar no es lo adecuado.
Un saludo atte
Yamil


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 31, 2014)

Tranquilamente puede buscarse por ahí algún programa de vúmetro o voltímetro y retocarlo a gusto... no creo que hagan falta grandes conocimientos de programación... no tengo idea sobre pics, pero seguro ya se puede hacer con basic o algo por el estilo.


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 31, 2014)

yamil2009 dijo:


> No todas las personas pienzan como tu amigo Americo. Otras tenemos el agrado de admirar y aprender del conocimiento de otras personas. Las cuales brindan su ayuda incluso en forma desinterezada ante alguna consulta que hacemos. No todo es nogocio Americo. Tambien habemos muchos que sentimos una gran alegria y satisfaccion al lograr armar un circuito. Y siempre respetando al que brindo y bublico su conocimiento.
> Y me imagino que tanbien hay de los que hacen negocio y solo les intereza eso.
> El generalizar no es lo adecuado.
> Un saludo atte
> Yamil


 
 Hola, debes tener un problema de comprensión de lectura, Yo he dicho: si hago mas de uno seguro que es para negociarlo, yo no he hecho ningún transmisor de FM, sin embargo tú si has hecho más de uno, dime acaso todos los que hicistes lo tienes contigo? no has vendido ningún transmisor?, si has respondido mi comentario debe ser porque te sentistes aludido, o no?
Para que se entienda, si quieres un programa de control con PIC, AVR, Arduino, etc, etc, que se vea bonito,con medición de parámetros, con IR, conexión USB,etc, para mejorar tus transmisores ya sea para tu uso personal o para vender, paga por eso!!!, el que quiere celeste.... que le cueste.
Americo


----------



## romees (Abr 1, 2014)

una pregunta que voltaje deben tener los pines de los microswith de menú en la versión alfa porque no accesa al menú ni engancha ya programe 2pics y nada.tengo entendido que maneja un voltaje y cuando el switch lo pone a tierra entra al menú


----------



## NowhereMan (Abr 3, 2014)

hola, viendo el diagrama en teoría serian 5V cuando no se pulse y 0V cuando se pulse. pero esto de la versión alfa me deja una duda, por lo que entiendo del post, es una versión de prueba que puede contener errores, para desarrolladores o personas con conocimientos medios - altos. no se si me dejo entender, sería como como el software que pasa por versiones alfa, beta, rc y la versión final.


----------



## yamil2009 (Abr 4, 2014)

Exacto amigo, segun dejo publicado el amigo que los hizo son las versiones preliminares, yo tambien lo he armado y ha funcionado. Y tambien los tengo (respondiendo al amigo Americo, por si desea verlos estan en mi galeria) , los he armado para comparar entre uno y otro el rendimiento. Comence desde el veronica clasico hasta este ultimo que saco el amigo Redfield. Para quien es un aficionado como yo es una linda experiencia el poder armar algo asi tan interezante, y esperemos conocer mas de esta otra version que trae mas particularidades en el menu, ademas de entrar en el uso de componentes SMD que para mi es un mundo en el cual aun no he incursionado.
Sigan adelante todos los amigos que gracias a sus conocimientos nos enseñan cada dia, y de forma gratuita ya que un foro de eso se trata no tiene fines de lucro, mas bien de conocimientos. Es asi como muchos paises por ejemplo como la India han ido creciendo en tecnologia, sino vean nomas los blogs indus que hay. Es asi como nuestros paises de  Latinoamerica no debe quedarse atras en ciencia y tecnologia. 
Gracias. 
Atte 
Yamil


----------



## gabriel7747 (Abr 27, 2014)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola, debes tener un problema de comprensión de lectura, Yo he dicho: si hago mas de uno seguro que es para negociarlo, yo no he hecho ningún transmisor de FM, sin embargo tú si has hecho más de uno, dime acaso todos los que hicistes lo tienes contigo? no has vendido ningún transmisor?, si has respondido mi comentario debe ser porque te sentistes aludido, o no?
> Para que se entienda, si quieres un programa de control con PIC, AVR, Arduino, etc, etc, que se vea bonito,con medición de parámetros, con IR, conexión USB,etc, para mejorar tus transmisores ya sea para tu uso personal o para vender, paga por eso!!!, el que quiere celeste.... que le cueste.
> Americo



En total acuerdo con el amigo americo8888, cual es la necesidad de hacer tantos transmisores que buscan, si al final todos suenan bonito, mas calidad menos calidad depende de los componentes que uses, saben lo que yo hice tome un manual de basic pro, me puse a estudiar, me demore un año en aprender, pero hice mi propio software y puedo modificar un pll a gusto cuando quiera o bien diseñar otro pll o hacer los soft que yo desee y no esperar a que alguien me de la tarea hecha, me costo pero la satisfaccion de hacerlo yo mismo es impagable, ahora si quieren montar una y otra y otra vez placas y mas placas cual es el sentido por ultimo diseñen una pcb con otro vco no se algun aporte no solo esperar los platos servidos, alguna vez regale un codigo+pcb y otros datos, pero me desiluciione al ver que alguien hacia negocios con ellosy  por este ya no subo nada., lo que si estoy 100% dispuesto a enseñar a quien desee, pero enseñar y lo hare con mucho gusto!


----------



## elektrocom (May 5, 2014)

les dejo una parte de indentificacion de los componetes smd



mas que todo es un folleto de los diversos transistores e integrados en montaje superficila smd

capaz que a alguien del foro le guste programar el pic y hacer el impreso para este circuito, mas que todo el amigo Campo Rojo , ja ja

aca va la otra parte

tambien va un codificador estereo muy simple


----------



## medinacruzz (May 8, 2014)

hola a todos, amigos del foro espero se encuentren todos bien,.. lo sigiente que quiero comentarles es que ese pll si funciona bien, bueno el audio se escuchaba un poco asi como sin brillo pero un amigo que tengo me dio un diagrama de una tarjeta de audio y un amplificador rf., hice las pcb y funciona de maravilla el audio es bueno y me escuchan a 25km desde donde esta la estacion,. tengo un amigo que hace tx aqui en honduras, se lo mostre y se quedo inpresionado al ver el tx del señor redfield,.,. subire los diagramas y fotos para que lo miren,... hasta pronto amigos 73s para todos,..,,


----------



## elektrocom (May 20, 2014)

me compre una maquina de hacer trafo para potencias de 300 watt,le dejo fotos de como salen , saludos


----------



## medinacruzz (May 20, 2014)

hola amigos,. como lo prometido es deuda aqui les dejo las fotos de mi tx,,,. operando en 105.5mhz


----------



## tiago (May 21, 2014)

elektrocom dijo:


> me compre una maquina de hacer trafo para potencias de 300 watt,le dejo fotos de como salen , saludos



Puedes mostrar el aspecto de la máquina, por favor.. ? Nunca he visto ninguna.

Saludos.


----------



## tercules (May 26, 2014)

Bueno amigos  un saludo a todos los lectores  de este foro  no antes saludarle al amigo Redfield29 que  alguna vez tuvimos. Una mala comprensión por causa de que  subí su código del pll en asm. Sin su autorización. En ese entonces reconocí el error causado. y todavía pido disculpas de esa burrada  que cometí . Estuve  leyendo  transmisor fm, pll (redfield29) ver.2.0. Excelente los archivos  que subió el amigo Redfield29 he estado simulando y trabaja oke.
Los seguidores de esta  página que participan e investigan y están mejorando los archivos subidos por el autor. Archivos originales para compartir su conocimiento con otras personas. Que seguirán  sus pasos hasta que el proyecto trabaje oke.  así se aprende más y después compartirán sus conocimientos con otras personas. 
Que de seguro le llevo un tiempo diseñarlo al autor. Al compartir su conocimiento de seguro que será recordado y reconocido   por su sabiduría.
 Al seguir leyendo encontré una foto Del codificador estéreo que subí hace tiempo donde dice Multi pic y esta con mi número de celular. Trabaja con el pic 16F84A. En ese entonces se trató bastante  acerca de este codificador  y lo modificaron el diagrama y pcb me pidieron con  el pic 16f628A. Por razones x no lo subí el programa lo tengo en C. y asm. Ahora digo que hago guardando echare andar este codificador estéreo con el pic 16f628A. El PCB lo  hice en Pcb Wizard  igual que el anterior solamente tengo un problema al imprimir a pdf no me sale el tamaño original del diseño.  Haber si indican como imprimir tamaño original en pdf con pcb wizard, para subirlo. De todas maneras subo  el archivo.


----------



## elektrocom (Jun 5, 2014)

Hola: yo en mi impresora tengo la opcion de llevarlo a la medida que quiero, es una samsung 1625  laser , entro en propiedades y otra opcion dentro Papeles y ahi me sale agrandar o achicar , a lo mejor te sirve,


----------



## tercules (Jun 5, 2014)

Bien amigo en mi caso no tengo ningún problema del pcb wizard lo imprimo en laser y sale tamaño norma ósea las medias de los componentes son oke a planchar. El problema es cuando imprimo en pdf o para enviar al foro hay sale un poco más pequeño no es tamaño normal ese el problema. Tengan cuidado con el tamaño del pcb no lo planchen porque les saldrá pequeño no entraran  los componentes  o pines del circuito integrado a la placa, saludos hercules.


----------



## J2C (Jun 5, 2014)

Tercules

Con el "Adobe Reader" cuando pulsas *Imprimir* se abre una nueva ventana con ajustes, y ahí que tiene varias alternativas donde debes verificar lo siguiente:

Administración de páginas ----> Escala de página: -----> buscar: *Ninguno*

de seguro ahí tienes: "*Ajustar a área de impresión*", eso es lo que normalmente reduce las impresiones.


Saludos, JuanKa.-
P.D.: se que es OffTopic este post, pero respondo una duda de un colega del Foro.-


----------



## romees (Ago 13, 2014)

Buenos dias a todos he armado el codificador con pic y trabaja a la perfeccion amigo tercules al momento de mandar a imprimir aparece una ventana de opciones ahi dale imprimir en tamaño real, el primero que imprimi me salió mas chico.


----------



## tercules (Sep 5, 2014)

Amigos aquí subo la version 2 del  codificador estéreo con pic 16f628A incluido el pcb en pcb wizar y el diagrama ya pueden empezar a imprimir luego a planchar. Hasta la próxima.



amigo sakis st esta que he subido  codificador V.2. trabaja tiene la pcb i el diagrama ,este el otro no tiene errores si quieren subo el diagrama.


----------



## sakis st (Sep 20, 2014)

Gracias amigo tercules para el esquemático diagrama de codificador
La transferencia del códec para el eagle


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 20, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Puedes mostrar el aspecto de la máquina, por favor.. ? Nunca he visto ninguna.
> 
> Saludos.



Aun tengo ganas en puder mirar esa maquina , jajajajajajajajajajaja.

Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## polpi (Sep 26, 2014)

Subo una foto de mi proyecto despues, logicamente, vendran las preguntas, ja.


----------



## sakis st (Sep 28, 2014)

Programa para 16F628 en PicBasic

(Pido disculpas por los errores de ortografía, el español no es mi lengua materna)

saludos amigos


----------



## polpi (Oct 3, 2014)

Actualizo las fotos de mi veronica. Muuuuuuuuuuuuyyyyyyyyyy despacito lo voy a terminar.


----------



## polpi (Oct 21, 2014)

No he tenido grandes avances con mi tx pero si me encontre revisando todo una y otra vez.

Viendo las fotos del circuito con SAA1057 vi un par de detalles que me generaron algunas dudas:


En el diagrama figura la pata 5 de U2 al negativo de C46 y el positivo de este a la R32 y luego a la pata 6; pero en el esquema de componentes el positivo de C46 va a la pata 5.

El puente que veo en el cristal de donde sale?

Perdonen que me esté tardando con el armado, es que me puse a estudiar pic ya que algo de programacion se y la verdad que esta muy bueno.

Gracias.


----------



## Em4zzz (Oct 21, 2014)

Hola Polpi, el puente va de la carcaza del cristal a masa. Es solo algo que se hace para filtrar posibles ruidos.



La poralidad está bien como se ve en la imagen que pusiste, la resistencia que ves recalentada te recomendaría que pongas un puente directamente, y el puente que falta lo deben haber puesto por debajo, es el que lleva los 5v desde el regulador a la parte del pll.


----------



## polpi (Oct 21, 2014)

gracias Em4zzz por las respuestas. En cuanto al condensador ¿esta bien? entonces lo puse mal. Esta bueno lo del puente del cristal.

Saludos

Abajo algunas fotos del mio hoy.


----------



## tiago (Oct 21, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> gracias Em4zzz por las respuestas. En cuanto al condensador ¿esta bien? entonces lo puse mal. Esta bueno lo del puente del cristal.



polpi, el puente del cristal que dices no es tal puente, es un trocito de conductor que une el chasis del cristal a masa.

Saludos.


----------



## polpi (Oct 22, 2014)

Me ha quedado mas que claro. Gracias.

Alguna sugerencia acerca de un programador de PIC (que pueda trabajar con este en particular) que conecte por serial y sin alimentación externa; es mucho pedir?


----------



## miguelus (Oct 22, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> Me ha quedado mas que claro. Gracias.
> 
> Alguna sugerencia acerca de un programador de PIC (que pueda trabajar con este en particular) que conecte por serial y sin alimentación externa; es mucho pedir?




Buenos días.

Mira este programador...

http://perso.wanadoo.es/pictob/jdm.htm

Miles de montajes de este programador avalan su buen funcionamiento.

Por Internet (Google) en contrarás varios programas para poder utilizarlo, p.e.

http://www.ic-prog.com/

Sal U2


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 23, 2014)

Buenas noches compañeros

Alguien posee algún ejemplo del control de los integrados PLL I2C en lenguaje C? O al menos el algoritmo básico? Es para modificar el soft y flexibilizarlo para los integrados que pueden conseguirse en los tunners de TV o de radio como el LC72131.


Saludos.


----------



## elektrocom (Oct 24, 2014)

fijate en los comentarios anteriores que aca hubo varios soft para integrados como tsa5510 , saa1057 y algun otro integrado , estaban en hex me parece no  se si estaban abiertos para reformas , sino te paso un soft abierto que tengo de para un TA5510




```
'****************************************************************
'*  Author  : [Hüseyin GÜNER - ViProje]                         *
'*  Notice  : Copyright (c) 2010                                *
'*  Date    : 06.05.2010                                        *
'*  Version : 2.0                                               *
'****************************************************************
Device = 16F628A 'PIC'i tanýtýyoruz.  
Config INTRC_OSC_CLKOUT, MCLRE_OFF, LVP_OFF, WDT_OFF, PWRTE_OFF, CP_OFF, BODEN_OFF
Declare I2C_SCLOUT On   
'---------------------------LCD-------------------------------- 	
		LCD_DTPIN = PORTB.0
        LCD_RSPIN = PORTB.4
		LCD_ENPIN = PORTA.3
		LCD_INTERFACE = 4	' 4-bit Interface
		LCD_LINES = 2
		LCD_TYPE = 0
		CMCON = 7
'---------------------------Adresler----------------------------
Dim FREKANS_step As Word     'Frekans Onda sayý
Dim FREKANS_Tam As Word      'Frekans Tam sayý
Dim FREKANS_Onda As Word     'Frekans stepi
Dim FREKANS As Word          'Frekans bilgisi deðiþkeni
Dim F_KONTROL As Word        'KONTROL deðikenini tanýmladýk

Dim LO As FREKANS.LowByte    'Frekans deðiþkeninin düþük byte'ý
Dim HI As FREKANS.HighByte   'Frekans deðiþkeninin yüksek byte'ý  

'--------------------------Portlar------------------------------
Symbol SDA = PORTA.1         'I2C'nin SDA'sý PORTA.1'ya baðlý     
Symbol SCL = PORTA.0         'I2C'nin Scl'si PORTA.0'ya baðlý
Symbol LED = PORTA.2         'LED PORTA.2'e baðlý

PORTA=0 : PORTB=0     'PORTA ve PORTB sýfýrlandý 
'------------------------Eepromdan OKu-------------------------- 

bas:
High LED
Print at 1,1, " FM TRANSMITTER "
Print at 2,1, "  Rdvv ViProje  "

es un soft para un tsa5511
 y pic 16f628
es el unico que vi que esta abierto



'****************************************************************
'*  Author  : [Hüseyin GÜNER - ViProje]                         *
'*  Notice  : Copyright (c) 2010                                *
'*  Date    : 06.05.2010                                        *
'*  Version : 2.0                                               *
'****************************************************************
Device = 16F628A 'PIC'i tanýtýyoruz.  
Config INTRC_OSC_CLKOUT, MCLRE_OFF, LVP_OFF, WDT_OFF, PWRTE_OFF, CP_OFF, BODEN_OFF
Declare I2C_SCLOUT On   
'---------------------------LCD-------------------------------- 	
		LCD_DTPIN = PORTB.0
        LCD_RSPIN = PORTB.4
		LCD_ENPIN = PORTA.3
		LCD_INTERFACE = 4	' 4-bit Interface
		LCD_LINES = 2
		LCD_TYPE = 0
		CMCON = 7
'---------------------------Adresler----------------------------
Dim FREKANS_step As Word     'Frekans Onda sayý
Dim FREKANS_Tam As Word      'Frekans Tam sayý
Dim FREKANS_Onda As Word     'Frekans stepi
Dim FREKANS As Word          'Frekans bilgisi deðiþkeni
Dim F_KONTROL As Word        'KONTROL deðikenini tanýmladýk

Dim LO As FREKANS.LowByte    'Frekans deðiþkeninin düþük byte'ý
Dim HI As FREKANS.HighByte   'Frekans deðiþkeninin yüksek byte'ý  

'--------------------------Portlar------------------------------
Symbol SDA = PORTA.1         'I2C'nin SDA'sý PORTA.1'ya baðlý     
Symbol SCL = PORTA.0         'I2C'nin Scl'si PORTA.0'ya baðlý
Symbol LED = PORTA.2         'LED PORTA.2'e baðlý

PORTA=0 : PORTB=0     'PORTA ve PORTB sýfýrlandý 
'------------------------Eepromdan OKu-------------------------- 

bas:
High LED
Print at 1,1, " FM TRANSMITTER "
Print at 2,1, "  Rdvv ViProje  "
DELAYMS 300
FREKANS_step = ERead 02 'Frekans Deyerini EData dan okuyor
If  FREKANS_step > 0   Then  TsaYaz 'Frekans Bilgisi 0 Dan Büyük ise Tsa yaza gidiyor
'----------------------Frekans Deðiþtir-------------------------
Frekans_set:
FREKANS_Onda = (FREKANS_step*10/2)//100
FREKANS_Tam =  (FREKANS_step*10/2)/100
Print  at 1,1, " FRE SET ", dec FREKANS_Tam, ",", dec FREKANS_Onda,"  " 'LCD Yaz
Print  at 2,1, " RDVV 8Watt PLL " 'LCD Yaz
DELAYMS 28
If  PORTB.5=1   Then    Artir_frekans
If  PORTB.7=1   Then    Azalt_frekans
If  PORTB.6=1   Then    Kaydet_frekans
'----------------------- Tsa5511 e yaz--------------------------
FREKANS = FREKANS_step
I2CWRITE SDA,SCL,$C2, [HI,LO,$8E,$10]
GoTo Frekans_set

Artir_frekans:
            FREKANS_step=FREKANS_step + 1                  'içeriði 5 artir
            If FREKANS_step > 2160 Then FREKANS_step=1750 'içerik 10800 dan büyük ise 8750 yap
            GoTo Frekans_set
Azalt_frekans:
            FREKANS_step=FREKANS_step-1                    'içeriði 5 azalt
            If FREKANS_step < 1750 Then FREKANS_step=2160 'içerik 8750 den küçük ise 10800 yap
            GoTo Frekans_set
            
'--------------------------Edataya yaz---------------------------
Kaydet_frekans:
EWrite 02 ,[FREKANS_step] 'Frekans Bilgisini Edataya yazýyor 
DELAYMS 50
'----------------------- Tsa5511 e yaz--------------------------
TsaYaz:
FREKANS_Onda = (FREKANS_step*10/2)//100
FREKANS_Tam =  (FREKANS_step*10/2)/100
Print  at 1,1, " UnLock ", dec FREKANS_Tam, ",", dec FREKANS_Onda, "  " 'lcd yaz
Print  at 2,1, " RDVV 8Watt PLL " 'LCD Yaz
FREKANS = FREKANS_step
I2CWRITE SDA,SCL,$C2, [HI,LO,$8E,$00]
DELAYMS 150

'----------------------Tsa5511i Kontrol et----------------------
If  PORTB.6=1   Then    Frekans_set
I2CREAD SDA,SCL,$C2,[F_KONTROL]
If F_KONTROL.6=1 Then Kitli
GoTo TsaYaz
Kitli:
I2CWRITE SDA,SCL,$C2, [HI,LO,$8E,$24]
FREKANS_Onda = (FREKANS_step*10/2)//100
FREKANS_Tam =  (FREKANS_step*10/2)/100
Print  at 1,1, "   Lock ", dec FREKANS_Tam, ",", dec FREKANS_Onda, "  " 'lcd Yaz
Print  at 2,1, " RDVV 8Watt PLL " 'LCD Yaz
K_buton:
DELAYMS 20
If  PORTB.5=1   Then    LCD_Led_Off
If  PORTB.7=1   Then    LCD_Led_On
If  PORTB.6=1   Then    Frekans_set
GoTo K_buton
LCD_Led_On:
High LED
GoTo K_buton
LCD_Led_Off:
Low LED
GoTo K_buton
End
```


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 24, 2014)

elektrocom dijo:


> fijate en los comentarios anteriores que aca hubo varios soft para integrados como tsa5510 , saa1057 y algun otro integrado , estaban en hex me parece no  se si estaban abiertos para reformas , sino te paso un soft abierto que tengo de para un TA5510
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eso todo para mi es "Aramaico"( lingua enpleada en los tienpos de Jesus Cristo) , jajajajajajaa , quízaz sea mas facil apriender japones en Braile  jajajajajajaja.


----------



## elektrocom (Oct 24, 2014)

esta es la traduccion  ya algo se entiende , no se si te fijaste el que hay por aca si esta abierto



```
Autor: [DIA de Hussein - viproj A] * 
'* Aviso: Copyright (c) 2010 * 
'* Fecha: 06.05.2010 * 
'* Versión: 2.0 * 
'************************************************* *************** 
Device = 16F628 a los 'PICs están promoviendo. 
Config INTRC_OSC_CLKOUT, ​​MCLRE_OFF, LVP_OFF​​, WDT_OFF, PWRTE_OFF, CP_OFF​​, BODEN_OFF 
Declarar I2C_SCLOUT En 
'LCD --------------------------- --------------------- ----------- 
= PORTB.0 de LCD_DTP 
= PORTB.4 de LCD_RSP 
= PORTA.3 de LCD_ENP 
Como LCD_INTERFA = 4 'Interface de 4 bits 
LCD_LINES = 2 
LCD_TYP = 0 
De CMCO = 7 
'--------------------------- Direcciones --------------------- ------- 
Como número frekans_step Dim Word Frequency Onda 
Dim I Como frekans_ta Palabra entero Frecuencia 
Al igual que en frekans_o Dim Palabra estepa Frecuencia 
Dim Palabra Como la información de frecuencia variable FRECUENCIA '
Dim Palabra Como F_KONTROL dijo Panini han definido DE CONTROL 

Como Dr. LO a frekans.lowbyt 'de baja frecuencia variable de la byte'ý 
Dim Hola As de frekans.highbyt 'la alta frecuencia byte'ý variables

'-------------------------- ---------------------- Puertos -------- 
I2c'n SDA símbolo = PORTA.1 'conectado a la porta.1'y sda'sý 
SCL = símbolo PORTA.0 'ı2c'n la porta.0'y conectado al Scl de 
Símbolo LED = PORTA.2 'LED conectado a porta.2 

PORTA = 0: PORTB = 0 'PORTA y PORTB ha restablecido 
'Lee mi ------------------------ ----------------------- Eeprom --- 

Prensa: 
LED de alta 
Imprima a 1,1, "TRANSMISOR FM" 
Imprima a 2,1, "Rdvv a viproj" 
DELAYMS 300 
Frecuencia Deyer frekans_step = eReader 02 'lectura de la preposición 
Si frekans_step> 0 tsayaz 'Información sobre Frecuencias Tse verano va a mayor que 0 
'Intercambio de frecuencia ---------------------- ------------------------- 
Frekans_set: 
En frekans_o = (frekans_step * 2.10) // 100 
Frekans_ta I = (frekans_step * 10/2) / 100 
Imprima a 1,1, "FRAME SET", diciembre frekans_ta I, ",", en diciembre frekans_o, "" 'verano LCD 
Imprima a 2,1, "RDVV 8watt PLL" LCD verano 
DELAYMS 28 
El PORTB.5 = 1 si los Artir_frekans 
El PORTB.7 = 1 si los Azalt_frekans 
El PORTB.6 = 1 si el Kaydet_frekans 
'Summer ----------------------- E ----------------------- TSA5511 --- 
FRECUENCIA = frekans_step 
I2CWRIT SDA, SCL, $ C2, [HI, LO, $ 8 a $ 10] 
Ir Frekans_set 

Artir_frekans: 
Frekans_step = frekans_step + 1 'contenidos aumentarán 5 
Si frekans_step> 2160 de 1750 frekans_step = 'contenido es mayor que 10.800 hicieron 8750 
Ir Frekans_set 
Azalt_frekans: 
Frekans_step = frekans_step-1 disminuyó el contenido de 5 
Si frekans_step <1750 = 2160 El frekans_step que "el contenido es inferior a 8750 hizo 10.800 
Ir Frekans_set 

'-------------------------- Verano --------------------- Edata ------ 
Kaydet_frekans: 
EWriter 02, [frekans_step] dice a Edata Info Frecuencia 
DELAYMS 50 
'Summer ----------------------- E ----------------------- TSA5511 --- 
tsayaz: 
En frekans_o = (frekans_step * 2.10) // 100 
Frekans_ta I = (frekans_step * 10/2) / 100 
Imprima a 1,1, "desbloquear", diciembre frekans_ta I, ",", en diciembre frekans_o "," escribí LCDs 
Imprima a 2,1, "RDVV 8watt PLL" LCD verano 
FRECUENCIA = frekans_step 
I2CWRIT SDA, SCL, $ C2, [HI, LO, $ 8 a $ 00] 
DELAYMS 150 

'Compruebe ---------------------- ---------------------- TSA5511 
El PORTB.6 = 1 si el Frekans_set 
I2CREAD SDA, SCL, $ C2, [F_KONTROL] 
Si = 1 La masa de F_KONTROL.6 
Ir tsayaz 
Audiencia: 
I2CWRIT SDA, SCL, $ C2, [HI, LO, $ 8 a $ 24] 
En frekans_o = (frekans_step * 2.10) // 100 
Frekans_ta I = (frekans_step * 10/2) / 100 
Imprima a 1,1, "Lock", diciembre frekans_ta I, ",", en diciembre frekans_o "," Summer LCDs 
Imprima a 2,1, "RDVV 8watt PLL" LCD verano 
K_buto de: 
DELAYMS 20 
El PORTB.5 = 1 si el lcd_led_off 
Si el PORTB.7 = 1 Que lcd_led_o 
El PORTB.6 = 1 si el Frekans_set 
Ir de K_buto 
Lcd_led_o de: 
LED de alta 
Ir de K_buto 
lcd_led_off: 
Baja LED 
Ir de K_buto 
fin
```


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 24, 2014)

Tal como lo comentas, solo están publicado los hexagesimales pero no el código fuente. Francamente no se cómo dirigir la búsqueda en google pues me inclino por cosas como "I2C PLL C code" y me desvia a materiales sobre el uso de I2C.


Saludos y gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 25, 2014)

anthony123 dijo:


> Tal como lo comentas, solo están publicado los hexagesimales pero no el código fuente. Francamente no se cómo dirigir la búsqueda en google pues me inclino por cosas como "I2C PLL C code" y me desvia a materiales sobre el uso de I2C.
> 
> 
> Saludos y gracias.



Hola...El programa subido en  Proton Basic con comentarios en Turco mas arriba esta incompleto y en cuanto a buscar código para lenguaje C en el manejo de PLL de tecnología I2C tendrás que ver ejemplos de programación específicos ya que cada chip(PLL) tiene su forma de controlarlo/comandarlo...cada fabricante utiliza lo que quiere o le piden en su desarrollo por lo que no encontraras informacion unificada y deberás estudiar detalladamente la hoja de datos de cada chip en particular para ver como se comanda el mismo.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 25, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...El programa subido en  Proton Basic con comentarios en Turco mas arriba esta incompleto y en cuanto a buscar código para lenguaje C en el manejo de PLL de tecnología I2C tendrás que ver ejemplos de programación específicos ya que cada chip(PLL) tiene su forma de controlarlo/comandarlo...cada fabricante utiliza lo que quiere o le piden en su desarrollo por lo que no encontraras informacion unificada y deberás estudiar detalladamente la hoja de datos de cada chip en particular para ver como se comanda el mismo.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



Entiendo claramente tu punto pero con un ejemplo para el TSA5511 o similares creo que puedo guiarme.


Saludos


----------



## elektrocom (Oct 25, 2014)

tendrias que comunicarte con Redfield29 , que programo varios en este foro , a ver si te da algun soft abierto  , 
Ric , con respecto al programa turco , puede ser que le falte algo  porque  a algunas personas no le anduvo , pero asi esta en la pagina del autor.



otro que te podria ayudar es gabriel7747



http://www.picbasic.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=7070

Y este sintetizador en esta página francesa, que viene con todo lo necesario, incluso el código fuente: 

http://f6csx.free.fr/ATV/I2C/PILOTAGE_I2C.htm


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 25, 2014)

anthony123 dijo:


> Entiendo claramente tu punto pero con un ejemplo para el TSA5511 o similares creo que puedo guiarme.
> 
> Saludos



Lamentablemente es una tarea pendiente para mí aprender lenguaje C...subo el esquema, el programa traducido en ProtonPICBasic y la simulación en Proteus por si te sirve para aprender como comanda en ese lenguaje que es lo que yo sí se. Tampoco dispongo del TSA5511 para hacer las pruebas a ver si funciona bien.
Ric.

```
'************************************************* ***************
'* Author : [Hüseyin GÜNER - ViProje] *
'* Notice : Copyright (c) 2010 *
'* Date : 06.05.2010 *
'* Version : 2.0 *
'* Version : 2.01 traduccion del turco by RicBevi 25/10/14*
'************************************************* ***************
Device = 16F628A 'PIC usado
Config INTRC_OSC_CLKOUT, MCLRE_OFF, LVP_OFF, WDT_OFF, PWRTE_OFF, CP_OFF, BODEN_OFF
Declare Bus_SCL On
'---------------------------LCD--------------------------------
LCD_DTPin = PORTB.0
LCD_RSPin = PORTB.4
LCD_ENPin = PORTA.3
LCD_Interface = 4 ' 4-bit Interface
LCD_Lines = 2
LCD_Type = 0
CMCON = 7
'---------------------------Variables----------------------------
Dim Frecuencia_step As Word 'Variable paso de frecuencia
Dim Frecuencia_Entera As Word ' Variable Frecuencia parte entera
Dim Frecuencia_Decimal As Word ' Variable Frecuencia parte decimal
Dim Frecuencia As Word ' Variable Frecuencia 
Dim F_CONTROL As Word 'Variable CONTROL definida

Dim LO As Frecuencia.LowByte 'parte baja Frecuencia 
Dim HI As Frecuencia.HighByte 'parte alta Frecuencia 

'--------------------------Puertos------------------------------
Symbol SDA = PORTA.1 'I2C pin SDA
Symbol SCL = PORTA.0 'I2C pin SCL
Symbol LED = PORTA.2 'LED en PORTA.2

PORTA=0 : PORTB=0 ' limpia PORTA  PORTB 

'------------------------Lectura EEProm--------------------------


        High LED
        Print At 1,1, " FM TRANSMITTER "
        Print At 2,1, " Rdvv ViProje "
        DelayMS 300
        Frecuencia_step = ERead 02 'Frecuencia de inicio
        If Frecuencia_step > 0 Then ComPLL 



'---------------------- Frecuencia-------------------------
Frecuencia_set:
                Frecuencia_Decimal = (Frecuencia_step*10/2)//100
                Frecuencia_Entera = (Frecuencia_step*10/2)/100
                Print At 1,1, " FRE SET ", Dec Frecuencia_Entera, ",", Dec Frecuencia_Decimal," " 
                Print At 2,1, " RDVV 8Watt PLL " 
                DelayMS 28
                If PORTB.5 = 1 Then Subir_Frecuencia  'Subir
                If PORTB.7 = 1 Then Bajar_Frecuencia  'Bajar Frecuencia
                If PORTB.6 = 1 Then Guarda_Frecuencia 'Guardar frecuencia


'-----------------------manda hacia el Tsa5511--------------------------
               
                Frecuencia = Frecuencia_step
                I2COut SDA,SCL,$C2, [HI,LO,$8E,$10]
                GoTo Frecuencia_set

Subir_Frecuencia:
                    Frecuencia_step = Frecuencia_step + 1 ' Incrementa
                    If Frecuencia_step > 2160 Then Frecuencia_step=1750 'Si llega a 10800 entonces cambia a 8750
                    GoTo Frecuencia_set

Bajar_Frecuencia:
                    Frecuencia_step = Frecuencia_step-1 ' Decrementa
                    If Frecuencia_step < 1750 Then Frecuencia_step=2160 'Si llega a 8750 entonces cambia a 10800
                    GoTo Frecuencia_set


Guarda_Frecuencia: '--------------------------Escribe Datos Eprom---------------------------
                    EWrite 02 ,[Frecuencia_step] 'Guarda el Paso en la EEprom
                    DelayMS 50


ComPLL: '----------------------- Escribe en el Tsa5511 --------------------------
        Frecuencia_Decimal = (Frecuencia_step*10/2)//100
        Frecuencia_Entera = (Frecuencia_step*10/2)/100
        Print At 1,1, " UnLock ", Dec Frecuencia_Entera, ",", Dec Frecuencia_Decimal, " " 
        Print At 2,1, " RDVV 8Watt PLL " 
        Frecuencia = Frecuencia_step
        I2COut SDA,SCL,$C2, [HI,LO,$8E,$00]
        DelayMS 150

'----------------------Verifica estatus Tsa5511i ----------------------
        If PORTB.6 = 1 Then Frecuencia_set 'Si esta pulsado PORTB.6 va al principio
        I2CREAD SDA,SCL,$C2,[F_CONTROL]
        If F_CONTROL.6 = 1 Then Bloqueo ' Si el bit 6 de F_CONTROL esta a 1 entonces el PLL esta enganchado LOCK
        GoTo ComPLL

Bloqueo:
        I2COut SDA,SCL,$C2, [HI,LO,$8E,$24]
        Frecuencia_Decimal = (Frecuencia_step*10/2)//100
        Frecuencia_Entera = (Frecuencia_step*10/2)/100
        Print At 1,1, " Lock ", Dec Frecuencia_Entera, ",", Dec Frecuencia_Decimal, " " 
        Print At 2,1, " RDVV 8Watt PLL " 


K_buton:
        DelayMS 20
        If PORTB.5= 1 Then LCD_Led_Off ' Si se pulsa Subir apaga el led
        If PORTB.7=1 Then LCD_Led_On  ' Si se pulsa Bajar prende el led
        If PORTB.6=1 Then Frecuencia_set ' Si se pulsa Guardar va al comienzo
        GoTo K_buton

LCD_Led_On:
            High LED
            GoTo K_buton

LCD_Led_Off:
            Low LED
            GoTo K_buton

End
```


----------



## elektrocom (Oct 25, 2014)

Ric , andara este soft o le falta algo , porque yo tengo lista la placa y me faltan algunas cosas ponerle para probar , por lo menos para hacer andar el PLL , a ver si engancha y si anda el display , vos que decis que puede andar  el programa ?


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 25, 2014)

elektrocom dijo:


> Ric , andara este soft o le falta algo , porque yo tengo lista la placa y me faltan algunas cosas ponerle para probar , por lo menos para hacer andar el PLL , a ver si engancha y si anda el display , vos que decis que puede andar  el programa ?



En el simulador funciona y me parecía a simple vista que le faltaba algo pero no....solo era el desp...lote del Turco al Español mezclado con el Ingles de Basic. Como dije anteriormente no tengo el PLL para probar si la data enviada/recibida es correcta con lo que debería tener el IC. Desde todo punto de vista el software es mejorable pero seria bueno saber si la comunicación con el PLL es correcta.
Ric.


----------



## dalsaur (Oct 26, 2014)

Saludo a todos, les comento que realicé éste proyecto del Veronica con el lm7001 y pic16f628a y debo decir que me funcionó casi de una , solo que al pasar unos 10 minutos se empezó a escuchar un ruido extraño, sonaba como un cuando uno gira un potenciómetro y está malo así era el ruido que votaba , y la pantalla cambiaba de lock a unlock. hasta que quedo unlock. y desde allí he revisado los componentes y el circuito y todo parece estar bien, solo que ya no engancha y los 5 Volt que debería botar hacia el varicap marca 12 V, y cuando le quito el lm7001 queda lock,  pienso que debe ser el lm7001 que se dañó,  que dicen ustedes...

Anexo foto donde se ve el lm7001 por fuera y así marca lock pero cuando lo pongo marca unlock.


----------



## polpi (Nov 10, 2014)

Una foto de mi proyecto hasta hoy.



Viene muy leeeeeeento, pero viene.

Saludos: Pol


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 11, 2014)

Se ve muy bien, felicitaciones!





Rodolfohalcon dijo:


> Hola, alguien me puede decir si tiene remplazo el LM 7001 y por cual ya que en Argentina no lo consigo, Saludos


----------



## Luisk895 (Nov 19, 2014)

elektrocom dijo:


> fijate en los comentarios anteriores que aca hubo varios soft para integrados como tsa5510 , saa1057 y algun otro integrado , estaban en hex me parece no se si estaban abiertos para reformas , sino te paso un soft abierto que tengo de para un TA5510


 
Hola amigo elektrocom, este codigo que estas posteando corresponde a que transmisor? al TSA5510, funciona bien? donde lo conseguistes?


----------



## elektrocom (Nov 19, 2014)

hola estaba en una pagina turca , pero todavia no arme la placa para ver si funciona el sintetizador , pero un colega de por aca me dijo que debe andar , en mensajes mas atras me lo dijo , asi voy a ver si colioco los componentes que faltan   para probarlo y despues comento que paso, el tsa5511 lo consegui en eEectronica Liniers


----------



## Luisk895 (Nov 19, 2014)

elektrocom dijo:


> hola estaba en una pagina turca , pero todavia no arme la placa para ver si funciona el sintetizador , pero un colega de por aca me dijo que debe andar , en mensajes mas atras me lo dijo , asi voy a ver si colioco los componentes que faltan   para probarlo y despues comento que paso, el tsa5511 lo consegui en eEectronica Liniers



Bueno, entonces el codigo funciona?


----------



## elektrocom (Nov 19, 2014)

todavia no lo probe , pero tendria que andar por lo menos en el simulador que lo probaron 
anda


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 23, 2014)

La referencia del LM7001 está en 25Khz? 

Saludos!


----------



## NowhereMan (Dic 24, 2014)

Leí en un post del autor en el que menciona que la referencia es de 100KHz. Según la ficha técnica del LM7001, se puede programar para 25, 50 y 100KHz para FM y de 1, 5, 9 y 10KHz para AM.
Ya que se ha tocado el tema de la frecuencia de referencia, algo que siempre me he preguntado es ¿Qué ventajas o desventajas hay en usar otras referencias, por ej. de 10KHz ó 200KHz?. 
En mi opinión y poco conocimiento que tengo sobre RF, aparte de darnos más pasos de síntesis y canales, me parece que una referencia demasiado baja haría que se corrija demasiado la frecuencia ante la modulación de audio, pudiendo llegar a distorsionar el sonido que produzca desviaciones más altas ; en tanto que una referencia demasiado alta, haría lo contrario, ósea que no se corrija adecuadamente la frecuencia ante la modulación del audio. 
Haber si alguien que domine más el tema nos puede dar mas alcances al respecto y de paso me saque de la duda.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 24, 2014)

Hola caro Don NowhereMan , enplear frequenzias de referencia bajas (audibles) no es una buena onda porque esa molesta lo audio quando corrige la portadora para correcta frequenzia a sener sintetizada. 
frequenzias de referencia mas elevadas(decenas o centenas de Khz)  son mas faciles de filtrar y tanpoco son audibles  pero dependendo de la topologia de lo PLL hay que tener alguns cuidados para que lo paso minimo de sintetización no sea major que la propria canalización de la banda , ejenplo : 200Khz en las Americas y 50Khz en la Europa. Haora quanto a la frequenzia de corte de la malla PLL esa  deve sener baja de tal modo que no remova lo audio modulante (10 o 20Hz en alta fidelidad) ,pero esa recomendación es para modulación FM (frequenzia modulada) , quando en otras modalidades de modulación  tipo AM (amplitud modulada ) o SSB (banda lateral unica) o mismo TV ese quesito no es tan critico.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 19, 2015)

Adjunto fotos de mi versión con el LC72131, obtuve 2.2W con el 2N3553 a la salida pero luego varias horas haciendo modificaciones y pruebas, entre ellas:

1.- El transistor BF494 en el oscilador es clave, a pesar de su baja Ft, no se porque ofrece la mayor cantidad de energía. Probe con muchos: 2N5770, BRF96,2N3904,2N2222 y hasta trt de 2Ghz.

2.- Transformador 4:1 entre el oscilador y el driver, sin ello el tx apenas daba unos miliwatts.

3.- Reforma de la etapa de ajuste de impedancia entre el driver y la salida.

4.-Reforma al tamaño de la placa. 

5.-El LCD es manejado con un registro de desplazmiento, por lo que son solo necesarios 3 pines del micro, quedando muchos pines libres para otras actividades como ADC, botones, control del amp de potencia, etc.

*Comentarios del circuito oscilador:*
Por su topología, los osciladores hartley generalmente entregan muy buena amplitud de salida PERROOOOOOOO aqui el incoveniene es la POBRE aislación entre el VCO y las etapas amplificadoras. 

*Reformas pendientes:*
1.- Aislador entre VCO y driver

2.- Fuente variable del amplificador de salida para variar la potencia (lo hice para exitar con 500mW un BLY91, sacandole 10W.

3.-Mejorar bias del varicap para linealizar su comporamiento lo más que se pueda (por ejemplo, como se hizo en: http://ludens.cl/Electron/fmtx/fmtx.html)

Saludos


----------



## mprf (Feb 5, 2015)

sakis st dijo:


> Gracias amigo tercules para el esquemático diagrama de codificador
> La transferencia del códec para el eagle



Hola alguien construyó este generador estéreo, montado, pero el ruido


----------



## medinacruzz (Feb 22, 2015)

hola amigo,mprf. saludos.
 yo en particular hise ese coder pero no me gusto para nada el audio no es tan malo pero la separacion,
de canales apenas se nota eso apenas,. yo probe con muchos pero hay uno senciyo, pero ese si se siente y se escucha jenial el audio y la separacion es sorprendente para ser senciyo es barbaro,. 
saludos 73s. para todos asta luego,..



hola amigos 
quiero saber si alguno de ustedes tiene el codigo asm de este pll con pic 16f628 y lm 7001,. desde ya gracias por su ayuda, saludos desde honduras,.
att medinacruzz.,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 23, 2015)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola amigo,mprf. saludos.
> yo en particular hise ese coder pero no me gusto para nada el audio no es tan malo pero la separacion,
> de canales apenas se nota eso apenas,. yo probe con muchos pero hay uno senciyo, pero ese si se siente y se escucha jenial el audio y la separacion es sorprendente para ser senciyo es barbaro,.
> saludos 73s. para todos asta luego,..
> ...


Hola estimado medinacruzz , se no for de muchas molestias, ? podrias ustedes subir los planos dese intesesante encoder sensillo pero mui eficiente como aclarado ?
!Muchas gracias amigo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mprf (May 29, 2015)

Hola alguien sabe cómo migrar un pic 16F84 hexadecimal para 16F628A


----------



## ricbevi (May 29, 2015)

mprf dijo:


> Hola alguien sabe cómo migrar un pic 16F84 hexadecimal para 16F628A



Hola...Debes tener el programa, cambiar las cabeceras donde hace referencia al micro-controlador, cambiar(si es necesario) el direccionamiento de los registros ya que difieren donde se puede empezar a programar antes de re-compilarlo para el nuevo micro-controlador. Desde el archivo "hex" no se puede(a menos fácilmente)
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## mprf (May 29, 2015)

hexun pll lcd, a*QUÍ* en Brasil el 16F628A pic mucho más barato


----------



## ricbevi (May 29, 2015)

mprf dijo:


> hexun pll lcd, aki en Brasil el 16F628A pic mucho más barato



Yo creo que en todos lados es mas barato, incluso en Microchip(mas de el doble cuesta el 84(U$A4) en comparación con el 628(U$A2).
Desde el archivo "hex" debes encontrar alguien que programe en asembler de los PIC, que des-compile el archivo, lo ordene y haga los cambios correspondientes. Para hacer un prototipo y por una diferencia de U$A 2 no vale todo el trabajo que hay que tomarse para hacerlo.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## elektrocom (Jun 9, 2015)

dejo fotos  de mi transmisor de 15 watt hecho con el SAA1057 y pic 16f628  banda ancha no necesita ajuste , solo posee ajuste de potencia , con un buen plano a tierra , montaje superficial  capacitores de RF , 1206 , todo homebrew , ja ja saludos

fotos tx 15 watt


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 9, 2015)

elektrocom dijo:


> dejo fotos  de mi transmisor de 15 watt hecho con el SAA1057 y pic 16f628  banda ancha no necesita ajuste , solo posee ajuste de potencia , con un buen plano a tierra , montaje superficial  capacitores de RF , 1206 , todo homebrew , ja ja saludos
> 
> fotos tx 15 watt


!!!Hola Don elektrocom , felicitaciones por tu proyecto ,sin dudas  mui prolijo y igualmente interesante !!!!.
Haora ?? se no for de muchas molestias podrias ustedes facilitar los planos de montagen dese rico proyecto ??.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil y muchas gracias !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mprf (Jun 11, 2015)

elektrocom dijo:


> dejo fotos  de mi transmisor de 15 watt hecho con el SAA1057 y pic 16f628  banda ancha no necesita ajuste , solo posee ajuste de potencia , con un buen plano a tierra , montaje superficial  capacitores de RF , 1206 , todo homebrew , ja ja saludos
> 
> fotos tx 15 watt



*Ho*la amigo *Usted tiene el* hex. de *é*ste Pll?


----------



## djmyky (Jun 16, 2015)

hola amigos   de nuevo regresando a comentar sobre experiencias de rf  en esta oportunidad el pll del Sr Redfield29  me salio prolijo  quiero decirles que en la etapa oscila dora use el bf199  la salida un 2n4427 y el resultado casi 5 voltios de salida en carga fantasma  al inicio lo probe con el integrado lm 7001 de 20 pines miniatura por lo que tube que realizar acordes adaptaciones y realmente funciono  aunque aqui por Arequipa no se consigue los dichosos lm7001 tube que viajar para conseguirlo de la capital y bueno los llege a probar y igual funciona .

solo queria decirlo que si les a paado a ustedes esto en la frecuencias bajas 88 -  90  mhz el sonido- volumen es normal pero a medida que subes la frecuencia los 105 -108 mhz el sonido- volumen empieza a bajar  gracias  .

bueno seria mucho pedir poder cambiar el nombre , pero es honor al foro


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 16, 2015)

djmyky dijo:


> hola amigos   de nuevo regresando a comentar sobre experiencias de rf  en esta oportunidad el pll del Sr Redfield29  me salio prolijo  quiero decirles que en la etapa oscila dora use el bf199  la salida un 2n4427 y el resultado casi 5 voltios de salida en carga fantasma  al inicio lo probe con el integrado lm 7001 de 20 pines miniatura por lo que tube que realizar acordes adaptaciones y realmente funciono  aunque aqui por Arequipa no se consigue los dichosos lm7001 tube que viajar para conseguirlo de la capital y bueno los llege a probar y igual funciona .
> 
> solo queria decirlo que si les a paado a ustedes esto en la frecuencias bajas 88 -  90  mhz el sonido- volumen es normal pero a medida que subes la frecuencia los 105 -108 mhz el sonido- volumen empieza a bajar  gracias  .
> 
> bueno seria mucho pedir poder cambiar el nombre , pero es honor al foro


!!Hola estimado amigo Don djmyky ,premeramente Felicitaciones por tu montagens ,sienpre sin dudas  mui prolija y rica!!.
Voi  tentar te esplicar lo que se passa con tu PLL quando subes la frequenzia y por consequenzia baja lo indice de modulación ( desvio FM).
Los diodos Varicaps tienem una relación de capacitancia fornida(generada) por tensión reversa a el aplicada que NO es lineal , generalmente con tensiones de sintonia bajas ( mas alta capacitancia) las variaciones de capacitancia por canbio de tensión reversa son  mucho mas "bruscas" ( nerviosas ) quando conparado a variaciones de capacitancia por tensión aplicada con tensiones mas altas (mas  bajas capacitancias). 
Quando andamos en lo inicio de la banda de FM  (88 - 90 MHz) las tensiones de sintonia del VCO es mas  baja y asi lo diodo varicap anda en una región de trabajo  mas "sensible" ( nervioso) o sea con poco nivel de programa de audio generamos  lo desvio de frequenzia deseado , haora quando andamos en la parte mas alta de la banda de FM ( 105 - 108MHz) la tensión de sintonia es mas alta y lo diodo varicap trabaja en una región de operación donde su sensibilidad es mas baja , asi nesecitamos de mas nivel de programa de audio para obtener lo mismo desvio de frequenzia de quando en operación en lo comezo de la banda de FM. 
Todo ese efecto NO es un defecto de lo proyecto y si una particularidade del un diseño mas sensillo  (economico)quando enpleamos un unico diodo varicap para dos funciones : sintonizar lo VCO en la banda deseada (88 - 108 MHz)  y tanbien modular lo programa de audio en FM. 
Proyectos mas elaborados ( y obvio mas caros) enpleyan dos o mas diodos varicaps , donde cada uno hace sua función independente de lo otro ( uno sintonia el VCO y lo otro hace la modulación FM). 
!Desejo tener quitado tu enquietude quanto a lo que se passa! , dudas adicionales pregunte es un gusto platicarmos. 
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. desejo tanbien que no si olvide de mi.


----------



## elektrocom (Jul 14, 2015)

buscando si son compatibles pic16f627 con pic16f628 , encontre como reemplazar el pif84 por el pic628, alguien lo pregunto por aca
http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Cerebro_PIC628vs84.htm


----------



## rolystons (Jul 31, 2015)

Hola estimados amigos hice algunas modificaciones al transmisor original con SAA1057 de redfield a quien agradesco de antemano, pero no logro pasar de los 99 Mhz ya cambie los varicaps puse el BB405, el de punto rojo, y de punto amarillo, en paralelos y nada, cambie el capacitor C3 (270 pf) por un varicap y nada y quiero por lo menos que llegue a 104.5 Mhz,  trabajo con 12 voltios, quite la etapa amplificadora y lo reemplace por un Mav 11 para reducir la potencia a 16dbm aproximadamente 32 mW, lo cual requiero, un favor si me pueden ayudar como llegar a mayores frecuencias... o tengo q modificar el VCO


----------



## NowhereMan (Jul 31, 2015)

Hola, intenta cambiando el capacitor de 22pf que está al lado derecho del de 270pf por uno de mas bajo valor (18pf, 15pf), es parte del tanque, esto debería hacer que la frecuencia suba.


----------



## rolystons (Jul 31, 2015)

Gracias por tu respuesta NowhereMan, cambie por 18 pf y por 15pf y no sube la frecuencia.... se queda enganchado el led y el lcd en lock, pero no transmite, subo a mayor frecuencia y se desengancha...en ocasiones engancha pero luego de un rato se caee, ... que raro


----------



## miguelus (Jul 31, 2015)

Buenas noches.

¿Tienes un Frecuencímetro?

Si lo tienes, verifica si cambia de frecuencia.

Puedes intentar abrir el Lazo y controlarlo con una tensión variable, tendrás que hacer una  tabla con dos variables... Tensión y Frecuencia, de esta forma sabrás si el lazo es capaz de mover el Oscilador en un rango de tensiones dado, pe. entre 1 Voltio y 10 Voltios.

Hay ocasiones en el que los Osciladores no mantienen el nivel en todo el rango de frecuencias, a medida que subimos de frecuencia, el nivel disminuye, y puede pasar que el Pre Escaler no tenga suficiente nivel en su entrada para funcionar correctamente.

También puede pasar que tengas un error en la programación y el PLL no se programe correctamente en frecuencias superiores a 99Mhz.

En fin, sin más datos es difícil intuir que te puede estar pasando.

¿Puedes postear el esquema?

Sal U2


----------



## rolystons (Jul 31, 2015)

hola de nuevo gracias por el apoyo, estire bien las bobinas y cambie el condensador de 22pf por uno de 15pf llegue hasta 101 Mhz, pero luego de varios minutos se desengancha, aun no llego al objetivo esto con el varicap de punta roja, no logre hallar el varicap BB112 el original de Redfield, pero en uno de sus post indica que con uno de punta roja es de sobra, o necesito mayor capacitancia.... por que quite la etapa amplificadora... espero me puedan ayudar, gracias.

Adjunto el esquema


----------



## J2C (Jul 31, 2015)

.


Rolystons



rolystons dijo:


> ..... o necesito mayor capacitancia.... por que quite la etapa amplificadora... espero me puedan ayudar, gracias .....


Dado que frecuencia de resonancia es 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (ω=2*Pi*F) , para poder subir la misma tanto L como C deben disminuir, debes probar con uno alternativamente.

Como te han dicho en algún post anterior deberías contar con un frecuencímetro para poder hacer pruebas.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## NowhereMan (Ago 1, 2015)

rolystons dijo:


> hola de nuevo gracias por el apoyo, estire bien las bobinas y cambie el condensador de 22pf por uno de 15pf llegue hasta 101 Mhz, pero luego de varios minutos se desengancha, aun no llego al objetivo esto con el varicap de punta roja, no logre hallar el varicap BB112 el original de Redfield, pero en uno de sus post indica que con uno de punta roja es de sobra, o necesito mayor capacitancia.... por que quite la etapa amplificadora... espero me puedan ayudar, gracias.
> 
> Adjunto el esquema



Cuantos voltios tienes en el test point? Yo he construido ese PLL y me funcionó correctamente con un varicap de punto rojo. Revisa los primeros post, redfield recomienda creo que 5V en ese punto para el enganche ideal.
Comentario aparte, no se si les pasó a ustedes pero la versión que usa SAA1057 en el audio le sentía un silbido de fondo que nunca le pude quitar, casi no se nota porque se enmascara con la música. Le escribí a redfield y me contestó que era cosa del SAA1057, la frecuencia de referencia es 1khz y si se eliminaba por completo en el filtro de lazo, el PLL quedaba inestable y tendía a desengancharse.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 2, 2015)

Buenos días.

El Diodo BAT81 no es un Varicap, es un Diodo tipo Schottky.

Ten en cuenta que el MAV11 tiene una impedancia de entrada de 50Ω,

Consejos- 

Quita L-7 y pon en su lugar unas Resistencia de 56Ω (o mejor de 50Ω)

También puedes probar a quitar la Resistencia R-34 del Colector del BF494 y ponerla en la salida del MAV11, la razón de hacer esto es que los Divisores suelen generar mucho ruido, y siempre es conveniente poner una etapa separadora entre el Oscilador y el Divisor, esto evita que el Oscilador genere un ruido innecesario, esto no es un axioma, pero es aconsejable  

¿Qué función cumple Q7?    ¿Cortocircuitar la tensión de +5V?  

Sal U2


----------



## rolystons (Ago 3, 2015)

Gracias por responder estimados amigos hice lo que me dijeron, cambie el condensador de 22pf por 10pf y reduci las bobinas con alambre #22 y 2 vueltas a 3mm de diametro, llegue hasta 105.5 Mhz, pero se oye ronco los sonidos grabes ya baje el nivel de audio pero aun asi se oye ronquidos, se pierde el audio o es muy bajo, tambien cambie el L-7 por una resistencia 50 Ohm (sin esta resistencia de 50ohm no engancha) como tambien cambie la resistencia R-34 a la salida del Mav 11 pero aun asi se oyen los ronquidos.

Algunos componentes los reemplace por que no encontre estos componentes en el soft para fines de diseño de placa como; el bat81 que es un varicap, el mav, el bf494 .... 
El Q7 es para visualizar el enganche en el led.

en el test point? tengo 6.02 voltios, y no tengo frecuencimetro para realizar las mediciones

Que podria hacer para que me enganche en toda la banda FM 88 a 108 Mhz ?.... Gracias


----------



## miguelus (Ago 3, 2015)

Buenas noches rolystons

El BAT81 es un Diodo tipo Shottky, no es un Varicap. (acompaño PDF)

El Q-7 según lo tienes conectado en el esquema, tiene el Emisor a Masa y el Colector a 5VCC, cuando entre en conducción cortocircuitará VCC a Masa.

En cuanto al sonido "ronco" puede ser causado por una deficiente respuesta del Audio en la parte de BF, no necesariamente tiene que estar causado por el PLL.

Sal U2


----------



## SATANCHIA6 (Ago 6, 2015)

Buenas tardes, relativamente soy nuevo en el foro y me decidi a armar este transmisor, que al parecer les esta funcionando muy bien, tengo algunas dudas acerca de la calibración en la etapa de potencia (trimmers), como se calibra esta etapa?


----------



## miguelus (Ago 7, 2015)

Buenos días.

A parte de los suficientes conocimientos de RF, es aconsejable disponer de...

Vatímetro Direccional
Carga Fantasma de 50Ω
Frecuencímetro
Analizador de Espectros
Mili Voltímetro de RF
Osciloscopio
Generador de Audio
Analizador de Modulación FM
Medidor de Distorsión
Multímetro

Cuantos más de ellos tengas, pues mejor

Ajusta el Oscilador en el centro de la banda 98Mhz)

Si no tienes previsto cambiar muy a menudo de frecuencia, ajusta el oscilador en la frecuencia de operación.

Verifica con el Frecuencímetro que la frecuencia es la deseada.

El ajuste, básicamente, se trata de ir moviendo los Trimer hasta obtener la máxima potencia medida en el Vatímetro y sobre una carga de 50Ω.

Durante el ajuste tendrás que observar el consumo de la etapa final, el máximo consumo no corresponde con la máxima potencia, un consumo anómalo puede indicar que la etapa de salida está oscilando.

Dependiendo de la configuración del Transmisor la potencia consumida en el Transistor de potencia estará relacionada con la potencia entregada a la carga de 50Ω, un rendimiento del 60% es aceptable

Si tienes Analizador de Espectros, podrás verificar que durante la operación de ajuste, el Transmisor permanece estable y no produce ningún tipo de señales espurias.

Con el Analizador de Modulación podrás verificar que el Transmisor no produce ningún tipo de ruido residual, lógicamente, durante la fase de ajuste, la entrada de audio estará al mínimo.

Si todo está correcto no tendrás problemas en ajustar tu Transmisor

Cuando estés seguro de que todo está correcto, tendrás que ajustar la modulación. para ello utiliza el Medidor de Modulación, el Medidor de Distorsión te indicará la bondad de tu Transmisor.

Ahora solo queda conectar la Antena, con el Vatímetro Direccional, comprueba que la Antena no presente señal  Reflejada.

Ten en cuenta que el ajuste es paso a paso y tendrás que ser muy metódico, sobre todo cuando veas que el paso final empieza a dar potencia, en ese momento tendrás que ser muy cuidadoso en ajustar la salida para evitar que el Transistor trabaje desadaptado.

Antes de conectar la Antena, tendrás que "Fatigar" el Transmisor, déjale dando potencia sobre la Carga de 50Ω verificando que la temperatura no excede de 50 - 60º

Durante esta prueba, la potencia y la frecuencia deben de permanecer estables.

Un calentamiento excesivo indicaría que el Radiador utilizado no es el adecuado o que el Transistor final no está correctamente adaptado.

Cuando estés completamente seguro que todo está correcto podrás conectar la Antena.

Sal U2


----------



## SATANCHIA6 (Ago 13, 2015)

Te agradezco tu respuesta, me ha servido mucho, estoy esperando los integrados del sintetizador, en cuanto los tenga les comento como me fue.
gracias!!! miguelus


----------



## medinacruzz (Ago 26, 2015)

hola, amigos de *F*oros de *E*lectronica,. 
les comento que yo ha*C*e un tiempo hi*C*e este tx pll y me anduvo de maravillas,.
desde los 87.5 asta 108mhz con el diodo de punto amarillo,.
este tx lo he *LL*evado *H*asta los 123mhz y marcha mu*Y* bien,.
esos *V*aricap los pueden conseguir en los selectores de tv antiguos,.
saludos, *H*asta pronto amigos,..



hola amigos.,. 
este es el tx,.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 23, 2015)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola, amigos de *F*oros de *E*lectronica,.
> les comento que yo ha*C*e un tiempo hi*C*e este tx pll y me anduvo de maravillas,.
> desde los 87.5 asta 108mhz con el diodo de punto amarillo,.
> este tx lo he *LL*evado *H*asta los 123mhz y marcha mu*Y* bien,.
> ...


Hola a  todos , lo diodo varicap que conosco como cuerpo negro y cinta amarilla es lo Phillips BB809 y ese es enpleado en viejos tuners VHF de TV analogica  .
Cuanto a subir mas aun las possibles frequenzias generadas por ese PLL,  desde que lo SoftWare enpleado permita hacer lo correcto calculo de la palabra nesesaria , basta rediseñar la bobina del VCO para que ese genere la nueva frequenzia deseada con una tensión de sintonia del diodo varicap dentro de los limites possibles generados en la malla de lazo y tanbiem dentro de lo limite maximo de frequenzia operación del PLL , dato ese obtenido en su hoja de datos tecnicos (datasheet).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Oct 28, 2015)

Seguro que a alguien le interesa, por lo que sería bueno que lo publicases.
También es bueno que publiques las modificaciones y los avances que has conseguido con tu oscilador (Cambios en las bobinas, cual es el varicap que has puesto. etc ...)
Decir que he hecho ésto o aquello sin compartir la información al menos parcialmente no es que tenga demasiado valor, incluso es poco adecuado.
Piensa que ya te han solicitado información mas de una vez y no la has brindado.

Saludos.


----------



## NowhereMan (Oct 30, 2015)

Totalmente de acuerdo con el moderador, el que realmente quiera aportar algo que lo haga y no solo quede en palabras o fotos.
Por mi parte y con el permiso coordinado con Redfield subo una modificación del HEX del circuito que usa el SAA1057 para que corra hasta, 150MHz. La hoja de datos dice que funciona hasta los 120MHz, pero en la practica puede ir un poco más allá. En cuanto al oscilador solo hay que reemplazar C12 de 22pf por un capacitor de 18pf, 15pf ó 12pf según se vaya incrementando la frecuencia. He probado el circuito a 120MHz con un capacitor  de 18pf (en lugar de C12). 
También pueden acoplarle la sección PLL a otro VCO, debería funcionar bien, sobre todo los basados en Colpitts, ya que éste es basado en Hartley y a mi experiencia no he podido hacerlo funcionar a mas de 250MHz.
Algo para tener en cuenta es que al estar fuera del rango de la banda de FM comercial puede caer en otras bandas. (La banda aérea o alguna otra banda según las normas de los países en donde residan)


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 31, 2015)

Muy agradecido amigo NowhereMan por su aporte, lo estoy bajando para verlo, yo quisiera saber si se lo podria hacer subir un poco mas, que llegase a los 250 a 300 mhz, pregunto esto ya que se lo podria usar como enlace para FM.
Y justamente alli sale otra pregunta, saben como hacer un receptor, si el caso diera para subirlo a 250 mhz por ejemplo?
Muchas gracias a todos.
Atte. YAMIL


----------



## NowhereMan (Oct 31, 2015)

Hola Yamil, para subir la frecuencia depende de dos bloques el VCO y el PLL. El VCO con el BF199 y la configuración Hartley no he podido subirlo más de 250MHz, de allí que debería ser un tipo Colpitts o alguna otra configuración que trabaje mejor en frecuencias altas. No solo dependerá de la configuración sino también del propio transistor si puede trabajar a más alta frecuencia.
Por el lado del PLL, el SAA1057 no pasa de los 120MHz según su hoja de datos, (aunque pueda ir unos KHz más allá ya que siempre lo fabrican con una tolerancia extra para garantizar la estabilidad en frecuencias extremas). Ese es el motivo por lo que no se puede ir más allá con ese integrado.


----------



## mprf (Nov 3, 2015)

Hola he hecho algunas modificaciones en veronica VCO con pll Redfield 29
perfecto funcionamiento
Archivos de Corel Draw


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 22, 2015)

Que tipo de modificaciones son?

Si lo pudieras explicar mejor DJ_Glenn, ya que para algunos de nosotros es un poco dificultoso entender , y me incluyo, soy apenas un aficionado


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 28, 2015)

Para el enlace, podes hacer trabajar oscilador (y su sintetizador) a la mitad de la frecuencia que queres lograr y luego sintonizas las siguientes etapas en la frecuencia que te interesa. Así de simple... y para el receptor... hay varias opciones...

Para el transmisor... el oscilador (estabilizado por el sintetizador), puede estar entre 110 y 120mhz y las posteriores etapas amplificadoras se sintonizan entre 220 y 240 mhz. En general no hace falta nada màs elaborado. Fábricas como M31 hacen esto.

Luego para el receptor, dependerá del nivel de "profesionalisilidad" que se pretenda... para cualquier equipo de apariencia "profesional" se suele arrancar con un filtro pasabanda, un amplificador, un mezclador con un oscilador sintetizado (por lo general, este a 10.7mhz menos de la frecuencia que se quiere recibir) y de ahì al receptor propiamente dicho (sintonizado a frecuencia fija de 10.7mhz). Sino, tranquilamente se puede hacer un oscilador (sea libre, sintetizado, a cristal o como se quiera) y eso se lo mezcla a la entrada de antena de un receptor hogareño y esa es toda la magia.


----------



## jogyweb (Dic 5, 2015)

Hola @mprf
Tendrá el .bas para cambiar el nombre de la emisora que aparece en el display? Saludos


----------



## NowhereMan (Dic 7, 2015)

El .HEX publicado en la primera página de este transmisor permite cambiar los caracteres de la 2da línea del LCD, incluso están las instrucciones de como hacerlo a través de los pulsadores de la tarjeta.


----------



## manolo_rodrigo (Dic 12, 2015)

Hola amigos del foro
Aqui foto de 5511 tx 310.50 Mhz, para los que se inician ,linck  http://www.radioelectronica.es/radioaficionados/120-como-modificar-un-receptor-de-fm-para-oir-la-vhf   para los que dominan,  http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas/VHF_FM_RX_DF1FO.gif 
saludos,


----------



## oldfox2005 (Abr 16, 2016)

Hola, llevo un tiempo tratando de montar un oscilador con pll para generar de 26 a 28 Mhz*. E*st*á *compuesto por un pic18f252, un vco mc1684 el pll saa1057*.* 
*E*mpez*é* comprando en china un par de saa1057 y montarlos en un protoboard y tal como muestra en la hoja pdf de la casa , pero me encuentro al testear, que no soy capaz de ver la señal de oscilacion en la patilla 17 del chip*. 

H*e probado varios cristales y tambien la opcion que muestran el el test , a traves de resistencia y condensador coger el clok del pic, pero ni asi ,  parece que lo amorre*. E*l saa lo alimento a 5v y la alimentaci*ó*n extra para sintonia a 12 v*.  N*o se que hago mal*, *he acabado comprando 10 integrados , pero todos se comportan igual*.* *¿H*ay alguno que haya montado el circuito que pueda verificar esa señal ?*. M*e temo que igual internamente oscile y me esté comiendo la cabeza, gracias*.*


----------



## elgriego (Abr 16, 2016)

Hola oldfox2005,Cuando se trata de Rf ,mejor olvidarse de la protoboard,arma el circuito del vco y la parte de rf,sobre una placa de epoxi lado cobre ,mediante el metodo manhatan.  Aun asi seria conveniente que subieras el diagrama de lo que estas tratando de armar,asi te podemos ayudar mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## oldfox2005 (Abr 16, 2016)

Hola compañero, gracias por tu rápida contestación*. E*so del protoboard era solo para probar con un minimo de componentes, lo que me lleva de cabeza *.* 
*Q*ue no veo la señal de 4 mhz en la pata 17, y me hace dudar*. T*e dir*é* que todo esto lo tengo armado en una placa prototipo uniprint , que consta de un pic18f252, un display *y* un integrado para el oscilador vco , que oscila perfectamente*. 
V*erificado con mi frecuencimetro digital y el softwer , lo he hecho con lenguaje c  compilado para ese micro , cuando arranca , espiando con un analizador lógico , el protocolo bus i2c se lee perfectamente , y no parece que haya ningún problema , de momento , solo me interesaría saber lo que he preguntado*. 
S*i alguien puede testear si la señal de 4 Megas esta visible en la pata 17 visto con osciloscopio y que amplitud de pico tiene*.*

Me refiero por supuesto a la pata 17 del saa1057, quizá alguno que tenga montado el emisor de FM , podrá mirarlo, cuando termine de funcionar , podré pasar el esquema , y el soft en C en abierto , por si alguien quiere experimentar.*M*uchas gracias.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 16, 2016)

Hola. Quizas ,no puedas leer la fcia del cristal ,en la pata 17 debido a que la punta que estas usando  en tu frecuencimetro,provoca demasiada carga o quizas no es la ideal para esa tarea,ya que utilizando la confifuracion basica ,es decir un xtal de 4mhz desde la pata 17  en serie con un condensador a masa de 27 pf ,deberia funcionar perfectamente. ya que esa es la generalidad y la forma propuesta por el fabricante.

http://www.pira.cz/pdf/SAA1057.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## oldfox2005 (Abr 16, 2016)

Hola buenas noches , pues , aunque si he intentado con el frecuencímetro, tambien lo he mirado con el osciloscopio , con el boton :10 y :1 y con una impedancia de 10 mhoms debiera ver la senoidal, que debiera funcionar estoy convencido y si, ya tenia el pdf , con los datos del fabricante, gracias por el link , incluso estaba temiendo que , esten vendiendo chips defectuosos  , los compre por ebay, por eso quería ,disipar mis dudas , y que alguien lo compruebe en un montaje real, y disipe mis dudas.
muchas gracias por tu interés


----------



## elgriego (Abr 16, 2016)

Hola oldfox,La otra posibilidad que se me ocurre ,es que hagas un oscilador externo ,con un 40106 y un xtal de 4Mhz, y ver si de esa manera funciona,a proposito ,que voltage de continua tenes en la pata 17 ?

Saludos.


----------



## elektrocom (Abr 16, 2016)

en una epoca hice sintetizadores usando el saa1057  y nunca le medi la frecuencia en el cristal, solamente me guiaba si prendia el display y correspondia con lo que tenia que estar, sino habia nada , buscaba algun problema o probaba otro chip , por lo que dice no a colocado el display para ver la pantalla , a ver si anda . se soluciona viendo el display. se tendria que ver si oscila con el oscilocopio , o con el frecuencimetro poniendo la punta del osciloscopio 10:1  yo los mido asi y no tengo problemas , a otros integrados como el tsa5511 , o el BA1404 y algun otro de ese tipo.


----------



## oldfox2005 (Abr 17, 2016)

Hola buenos días como ya comenté en algún mensaje anterior he probado la opción de usar un oscilador externo , en este caso el del pic que tambien lo hago trabajar a 4 Mhz , pensando que así me ahorraba un cristal, eso se hace según el fabricante a través de un condensador en serie con una resistencia de 22k , pero  no veo nada, la tensión en la pata 17 , con estas condiciónes y funcionando perfectamente el pic y display  es de 1,368 continua,---- y referente a tus comentarios elektrocom en mi caso ,no se trata de armar un circuito que ha diseñado ortro y que sabes que funciona , el problema es que , hasta ahora todo lo que he reparado y diseñado ,no me habia pasado esto , si en algunos casos , si ponías la sonda por :1 
se cortaba la señal pero la ponías :10 y ya no había problema , todo esto también viene porque he programado el saa1057 para que me saque por el pin de test , la señal de referencia , la cual tampoco aparece , es evidente ,que sin clock de entrada , no hay nada que dividir y nada que mostrar en la salida.
bueno gracias a los dos por vuestros comentarios. haber si vemos la luz , ( en este caso el "Clock")


----------



## ojotec (Jun 26, 2016)

estoy armando el pll de redfield con el saa1057 ya tengo todo armado solo me falta el saa que no e podido consegirlo aca en bs.as . ni en cap.fed  lo encarge de afuera . 
el tema es que me encontre con un problema y queria compartirlo para que no les pase.
traten de alimentar la iluminacion del lcd por separado no la extraigan del circuito ,le saca alimentacion al pic 
al menos a mi me paso .  suerte


----------



## Macs (Jun 30, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:
			
		

> Ola Macs , Google é seu amigo , use o tradutor
> Abs.
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel agradecido.
No hice uso de Google porque la traducción no es perfecta, no puedo escribir, pero puedo entender español. Pensé que era la misma, pero no tengo ningún problema con eso. Espero que entiendas.

Sé que mucha de la programación básica y estoy tratando de entender un código publicado aquí.
Podría alguien explicarme por debajo de la línea?

Frecuencia_step = ELea 02 'Frecuencia para empezar

No he visto que este valor se escribe en la memoria.
¿Cómo (eread 02) ya cargada con un valor inicial? ¿Dónde puedo encontrar estos valores?

No sé cómo poner todo el código en una ventana;

Agradecido.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 30, 2016)

Macs dijo:


> Daniel agradecido.
> No hice uso de Google porque la traducción no es perfecta, no puedo escribir, pero puedo entender español. Pensé que era la misma, pero no tengo ningún problema con eso. Espero que entiendas.
> 
> Sé que mucha de la programación básica y estoy tratando de entender un código publicado aquí.
> ...


Bueno , desafortunadamente NO se nada de programación , en ese tema sou un verdadero anarfabeto      
Mi verdadera playa es RF (radiofrequenzia)   
! Sea muy bienvenido a esa comunidad caro paisano ! 
Escribo en portuñol para que todos entiendam ao ciento por cento , jajajajajajajajajaja.
Att, 
Daniel lopes.


----------



## Macs (Jun 30, 2016)

Daniel agradecido.

Hice la siguiente modificación para ver si la pantalla LCD impreso:


Frecuencia_set:
                'Frecuencia_Decimal = (Frecuencia_step*10/2)//100
                'Frecuencia_Entera = (Frecuencia_step*10/2)/100
                'Print At 1,1, " FRE SET ", Dec Frecuencia_Entera, ",", Dec Frecuencia_Decimal," " 
* Print At 1,1, Dec Frecuencia_step*



He eliminado las líneas de bajo.

El valor decimal en la pantalla LCD era de 1928.

Yo no sé es cómo la memoria ya cargado con este valor. No veo ningún comando de escritura en la memoria de iniciar el programa. Así que no entiendo casi nada de la Proton IDE.

Vamos a ver si alguien sabe.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 30, 2016)

Macs dijo:


> Daniel agradecido.
> 
> Hice la siguiente modificación para ver si la pantalla LCD impreso:
> 
> ...


Seguramente hay por aca (Foro) Capos en lo tema que sapen como resolver  tu dudas    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 30, 2016)

Macs dijo:


> Daniel agradecido.
> No hice uso de Google porque la traducción no es perfecta, no puedo escribir, pero puedo entender español. Pensé que era la misma, pero no tengo ningún problema con eso. Espero que entiendas.
> 
> Sé que mucha de la programación básica y estoy tratando de entender un código publicado aquí.
> ...



Hola...esa traducción/interpretación del programa la hice yo del turco al Ingles/Español en el año 2014.
Lo que hace la linea que intentas entender es: leer la tercera posición de la memoria EEProm interna del PIC(el valor 02 es el tercer valor...la memoria arranca en 00, 01, 02,...hasta el final de la capacidad que tenga cada PIC en particular) y cargarle el valor que allí se encuentra a la variable *Frecuencia_step *(paso de frecuencia).
El resto solo es operaciones matemáticas para separa o unir una cifra y pasarla a la forma que se pueda mostrar en la pantalla del LCD o cargarse la al PLL vía la comunicación I2C(en el formato que entiende dicho IC en particular).
Lo que quieras entender de programacion en Proton Pic Basic, hay en el foro un tema abierto al respecto aquí.
Saludos.

Ric.

PDara envolver un código hay una herramienta cuando se contesta/genera una pregunta y es la de la imagen que adjunto.


----------



## Macs (Jun 30, 2016)

Hola ribevi.
* Entiendo QAS operaciones matemáticas, y entiendo que la posición de memoria y 02, simplemente no entienden cómo ya se ha cargado este valor, y es estándar en el que ver. La mina solución sea capaz de modificar era crear una variable (freq_inicio) con el valor inicial de 1928 como un ejemplo y cambiar la línea en negrita a continuación.

    High LED
        Print At 1,1, " FM TRANSMITTER "
        Print At 2,1, " Rdvv ViProje "
        DelayMS 300
*Frecuencia_step = Freq_inicio* 'Frecuencia de inicio
        If Frecuencia_step > 0 Then ComPLL 


Gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 30, 2016)

Macs dijo:


> Hola ribevi.
> * Entiendo QAS operaciones matemáticas, y entiendo que la posición de memoria y 02, simplemente no entienden cómo ya se ha cargado este valor, y es estándar en el que ver. La mina solución sea capaz de modificar era crear una variable (freq_inicio) con el valor inicial de 1928 como un ejemplo y cambiar la línea en negrita a continuación.
> 
> High LED
> ...



Al grabar el pic se puede alterar cualquier valor de la memoria eeprom directamente.
Este  programa (como esta)lee el valor de dicha posición de memoria(02 y 03 ya que la variable a la que esta cargándose ocupa dos posiciones de memoria por ser del tipo WORD.) y lo carga en dicha variable.
Si esta con valor 0 procede a entrar al modo programación de la frecuencia automáticamente. 
Una vez seleccionada(Subir, Bajar) la frecuencia y almacenada(Grabar) ya queda escrito dicho valor en dicha posición por lo que la próxima vez que se encienda se cargara este valor almacenado.
Siempre al encender carga y coloca el PLL a la misma frecuencia programada la ultima vez que se uso *Grabar* mientras no se presione dicho botón. Esta acción en principio, lleva a entrar al modo programacion para cambiar la frecuencia.
Si uno quiere no tener todo estas posibilidades, el programa se simplifica a enviar un valor fijo almacenado siempre sin la intervención de ninguna tecla o botón para alterara el valor(Subir, Bajar, Grabar).
No se si soy claro por que no alcanzo a comprender que quieres hacer(a parte de entender como funciona el programa).

Ric.


----------



## Macs (Jul 2, 2016)

Buenas tardes ...
Encontré la respuesta a mis dudas.
En los archivos descargados que los botones simulador de proteus ya había sido precionados y se muestra en la pantalla una frecuencia de 96,40 MHz, por lo que en la EEPROM era un valor de 0778 hex.
Para mí no tenía sentido, ya que al principio del programa, dijo que la frecuencia _step= Eread 02, y yo no había visto ningún comando para escribir algo antes de esa línea.

He diseñado un nuevo circuito en Proteus y carga el programa y la pantalla muestra una frecuencia de 327,63 MHz, que la EEPROM de un valor hexadecimal = FFFF. Oh, sí que tiene sentido porque creo en la EEPROM de forma predeterminada inicialmente todo esto en FF.

Gracias a ricbevi que intentó enteder mí, incluso el uso de un traductor.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 2, 2016)

Macs dijo:


> Buenas tardes ...
> Encontré la respuesta a mis dudas.
> En los archivos descargados que los botones simulador de proteus ya había sido precionados y se muestra en la pantalla una frecuencia de 96,40 MHz, por lo que en la EEPROM era un valor de 0778 hex.
> Para mí no tenía sentido, ya que al principio del programa, dijo que la frecuencia _step= Eread 02, y yo no había visto ningún comando para escribir algo antes de esa línea.
> ...



Así es, Proteus almacena si fue usado el valor y en el próximo encendido carga el valor almacenado.
Al programar por primera ves un chip virgen, efectivamente todas las posiciones de memoria se encentan a valor $FF(hexadecimal o 255 decimal). En este caso en particular como lee dos posiciones la primera vez tiene que cargarse el valor $FFFF(Hexadecimal o sea 65535 en decimal)
Te aclaro que es un programa muy básico y se puede mejorar mucho en mucho de los aspectos(visuales, operativos). 
Yo solo me limite a traducirlo e interpretar lo que ya estaba echo.

Ric.


----------



## SATANCHIA6 (Ago 6, 2016)

Buenas tardes después de casi un año retome de nueva cuenta el proyecto, por motivos de que estuve fuera, así como conseguir los componentes, ahora solo me faltan dos resistencias que comprare el lunes. 
Me habían comentando acerca de la calibración por medio de los trimmers (fue una hazaña conseguirlos) lo cual agradezco, pero tengo un duda acerca de la antena, ya que había hecho anteriormente solo transmisores pequeños (sintonizada con cap e inductor) y usaba antena telescópicas de radios, es posible usar en este estas mismas, solo para verificar su funcionamiento?
(La placa la hice por método de serigrafia lo componentes activos están en la parte inferior ya que la coloque sin querer alrevez)


----------



## yamil2009 (Ago 7, 2016)

Acabo de ver su montaje, paso que transfirio la imagen sin volcarla como espejo. Y ya probo ella?


----------



## SATANCHIA6 (Ago 7, 2016)

Estan correctamente posicionados es decir es como si se hubiera hecho el espejo de la imagen, creo q*UE* eso no hay problema, la duda es con respecto a la antena telescopica solo para probar..



Probe solo la parte de la transmisión pic y lcd, solo que no lo deje mucho por miedo a quemar el transistor de salida (aunque trae un disipador), al parecer esta bien, hasta mañana haré las pruebas ya que necesito 2 resistencia que no tengo.


----------



## yamil2009 (Ago 8, 2016)

Seria bueno, que puedas leer este articulo amigo.

http://www.neoteo.com/antenas-dipolo-para-fm-88-108mhz

Espero te sirva.


----------



## SATANCHIA6 (Ago 11, 2016)

Ya compre los componentes que me faltaban, ahora surgió un problema, cuando enciende aparece unlocking, hasta ahi todo normal la frecuencia me marco 100 Mhz, la cosas es que enseguida parpadea solo el led lock-unlock , probé cambiando la  frecuencia de operación, y sigue igual, el varicap que uso es el bb112, me imagino que no debería tener problema ya que abarca un gran margen para enganche, en el display aparece lock-unlock intermitentemente (al igual que el led). revise el voltaje de enganche me marca solo algunos milivolts y no los 5v que deberia, a alguien le paso esto?


----------



## djmyky (Ago 12, 2016)

Pues deberías de probar en frecuencia bajas 88 mhz o más arriba 106 mhz y ver el comportamiento y también abriendo o cerrando las bobinas del oscilador suerte


----------



## NowhereMan (Ago 12, 2016)

El BB112 es un diodo varicap para circuitos de AM, en un post se aclara que para este circuito el diodo varicap debe ser el BB109, BB132, BB133, los de punto rojo, verde o amarillo; o cualquier otro que tenga una capacitancia entre 1 y 80pf.


----------



## SATANCHIA6 (Ago 12, 2016)

Pues me di a la tarea revisar cada componente, quite el varicap, transistor bf494, y llegue al bc548 que se encuentra en la rama de la salida RA0 del pic, el cual activa y desactiva el el lock-unlock, probe sin el transistor (no tengo a la mano reemplazo), quedo estable eganchado(sin parpadeos y lcd "lock"), por lo cual tengo la sospecha que su beta es pequeño o esta dañado (no esta en corto) .
adjunto imagen de la etapa del diagrama


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 13, 2016)

SATANCHIA6 dijo:


> Pues me di a la tarea revisar cada componente, quite el varicap, transistor bf494, y llegue al bc548 que se encuentra en la rama de la salida RA0 del pic, el cual activa y desactiva el el lock-unlock, probe sin el transistor (no tengo a la mano reemplazo), quedo estable eganchado(sin parpadeos y lcd "lock"), por lo cual tengo la sospecha que su beta es pequeño o esta dañado (no esta en corto) .
> adjunto imagen de la etapa del diagrama




Hola...Dudo que el problema sea por ese transistor...para mi la carga que representa a el VCO(Q3) la etapa que componen Q4(habilitado por Q7...el de la cuestión) hace que disminuya la señal hacia el IC PLL y U2 y este se queda sin referencia(desengancha)....cuando se desconecta dicha etapa, aparece nuevamente el nivel de señal y pasa a habilitar nuevamente dicha etapa produciéndose así un funcionamiento intermitente. 
Es solo especulación ya que nunca construí dicha placa pero el BF494 para ese lugar no seria de mi primer elección y tampoco el 2N4427 que lo sigue como separador.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## yamil2009 (Ago 13, 2016)

SATANCHIA6 dijo:


> Ya compre los componentes que me faltaban, ahora surgió un problema, cuando enciende aparece unlocking, hasta ahi todo normal la frecuencia me marco 100 Mhz, la cosas es que enseguida parpadea solo el led lock-unlock , probé cambiando la  frecuencia de operación, y sigue igual, el varicap que uso es el bb112, me imagino que no debería tener problema ya que abarca un gran margen para enganche, en el display aparece lock-unlock intermitentemente (al igual que el led). revise el voltaje de enganche me marca solo algunos milivolts y no los 5v que deberia, a alguien le paso esto?



Separa las bobinas de la salida de rf. Seria bueno que muestres una imagen de tu pll


----------



## ojotec (Ago 14, 2016)

hola señores le comento que he tenido problemas para que enganche y la solucion fue una resitencia en la base del bc 548 que llega al pic atraves de un jumper a masa. de esa forma e podido hacerlo enganchar. subo imagenes y ahi esta andando . si algien tiene alguna sugerencia la escucho


----------



## djmyky (Ago 14, 2016)

al parecer las resistencias de 4,7 k los has puesto de 47 ohms las de 4,7k vendrían a ser amarillo ,violeta ,naranja y por ahí varias resistencias que usas son de precision pero no del valor ten en cuenta eso


----------



## elgriego (Ago 14, 2016)

Hola ,algo raro pasa con ese pll,,,esta algo corrido del punto de sintonia,,no entiendo como entra en rango de captura,,,el cristal del divisor programable es el correcto,o hay algo raro en el programa del pic.???


Saludos.


----------



## mprf (Mar 26, 2017)

anthony123 dijo:


> Adjunto fotos de mi versión con el LC72131, obtuve 2.2W con el 2N3553 a la salida pero luego varias horas haciendo modificaciones y pruebas, entre ellas:
> 
> 1.- El transistor BF494 en el oscilador es clave, a pesar de su baja Ft, no se porque ofrece la mayor cantidad de energía. Probe con muchos: 2N5770, BRF96,2N3904,2N2222 y hasta trt de 2Ghz.
> 
> ...


 ola vc tem mais fotos de seu pll com lc72131


----------



## Mrphenrique (May 14, 2017)

Buena noche Redfield29, soy estudiante de ingeniería y me gustaría algunos consejos sobre el funcionamiento de su transmisor de FM pll, utilizando el CI SAA1057 y PIC 16F628A. Tengo conocimiento básico sobre transmisores. Si usted puede compartir el archivo fuente del PIC para analizar también, agradezco. Desde ya muchas gracias y espero contacto.


----------



## elektrocom (May 15, 2017)

fijate aca esta el proyecto completo  de la universidad ICA Peru  http://studylib.es/doc/509724/


----------



## kakemarake (May 17, 2017)

elektrocom dijo:


> fijate aca esta el proyecto completo  de la universidad ICA Peru  http://studylib.es/doc/509724/



este projecto ica peru   lo monte   y no me engancha  el del 16f876 y saa 1057  , el saa 1057
pone en las carectisticas  maxima entrada 4mhz   y le entra 8mhz del cuarzo  del 16f876.

si alguien lo ha hecho  funcionar   gracias


----------



## elektrocom (May 17, 2017)

hola, si, yo estaba por implementarlo al sintetizador pero por problema de tiempo no lo hice, si, yo tambien veo que la frecuencia maxima que especifica el datasheet del SAA1057 es 4 mhz ,¿ No trataste de contactarte con los diseñadores del proyecto? Juan Carlos Vásquez Barrios –Carlos Moscoso Chanca

tambien podria ser que el pic larga la señal  4 mhz  al saa1057  ya dividida, porque veo que no sale directamente de l cuarzo , sino de un pin del pic , por eso calculo que ya sale dividida, Porque yo hice sintetizadores con el saa1057 y pic16f628 y la sacaba del curazo directamente, asi como con el tsa5511, tambien sale del cuarzo, El problema que no enganche podria ser que no esta oscilando en la frecuencia de enganche, por problema en la bobina, o diodos vARICAP QUE NO HACEN LLEGAR EN FRECUENCIA AL OSCILADOR, A VECES CON ESTURAR O jUNTAR LAS ESPIRA engancha, tambien tenes que medir la tension que larga el pll a los diodos, si es alta o baja, on eso se puede saber que hacer, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 18, 2017)

elektrocom dijo:


> tambien podria ser que el pic larga la señal  4 mhz  al saa1057  ya dividida, porque veo que no sale directamente de l cuarzo , sino de un pin del pic , por eso calculo que ya sale dividida, Porque yo hice sintetizadores con el saa1057 y pic16f628 y la sacaba del curazo directamente, asi como con el tsa5511, tambien sale del cuarzo, El problema que no enganche podria ser que no esta oscilando en la frecuencia de enganche, por problema en la bobina, o diodos vARICAP QUE NO HACEN LLEGAR EN FRECUENCIA AL OSCILADOR, A VECES CON ESTURAR O jUNTAR LAS ESPIRA engancha, tambien tenes que medir la tension que larga el pll a los diodos, si es alta o baja, on eso se puede saber que hacer, saludos



Hola a todos , con auxilio de un frequenzimetro conectado a la salida del PLL por meo de un atenuador de RF  adecuado o mismo ese conectado con una sonda 10:1 en la carga fictia y un multimetro para medir la tensión de control de los diodos varicaps es possible entiender lo que estas se pasando.
Pensen que hay una tensión de control bien alta , casi VCC y la frequenzia estas mas baja que la deseada , eso indica mucha inductancia en lo tanque oscilador y esa debe sener reduzia o hay un trimmer (capacitor ayustable) en paralelo al tanque oscilador cerriado y ese debe sener ayustado para reduzir su capacitancia.
Otra situación : la tensión de control estas muy baja (casi cero) y la frequenzia de salida es major aun que la deseada , eso indica que hay baja inductancia y esa debe seber aumentada , generalmente eso puede sener hecho con la ayuda de un nucleo de ferrita en la bobina osciladora.
Lo mejor punto de operación es cuando la tensión de control del varicap sea aproximadamente  1/2 de la alimentación del PLL.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kakemarake (May 19, 2017)

si posiblemente el ancho de banda del vco,  estudiando he visto  la velocidad del pic,   ojo
no funciona con 16f876     comprar    16f876a,   tambien   cuando monteis el pcb hay  un error en el pcb ,   hace que se estropee  el 16f876   ,   las tensiones entran   invertidas  ,  rotos ,
4  16f876.

Que fallo  no monteis y pongais  el 16f876 o  se estropeara,    paso unas fotos



causa destrozada  16f876a

me da igual  voltage  invertido    pero  un fallo  ,  si lo poneis  en funcionamiemto   me alegro
si no  , tranquilos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2017)

kakemarake dijo:


> si posiblemente el ancho de banda del vco,  estuiando he visto  la velocidad del pic,   ojo
> no funciona con 16f876     comprar    16f876a   tambien   cuando monteis el pcb hay  un erro en el pcb ,   hace que se estropee  el 16f876   ,   las tensiones entran   invertidas  ,  rotos ,
> 4  16f876
> 
> que fallo  no monteis y pongais  el 16f876  se estrpeara    paso unas fotos





?Error anti clones?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (May 19, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?Error anti clones?.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Pequeña Reflexion.


 Uno puede armar cualquier cosa,o hacer ingenieria inversa,cuando posee los conocimientos necesarios. De lo contrario depende de la buena voluntad, del que publicó dicho circuito, esquema o diseño.



Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Pequeña Reflexion.
> 
> 
> Uno puede armar cualquier cosa,o hacer ingenieria inversa,cuando posee los conocimientos necesarios. De lo contrario depende de la buena voluntad, del que publicó dicho circuito, esquema o diseño.
> ...


Entonses que sirva de ejenplo para nunca si montar algun proyecto sin antes revisar detalladamente o revisar mui detalladamente lo que fue armado de modo a no incorrer en prejuicios inesesarios   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kakemarake (May 20, 2017)

no me di cuenta y puse el pic  y como se calentaba  , en fin  el  pll  aplicandole de o  a 5v
imgino que a 5v   deveria de medir  100mhz


----------



## manolo_rodrigo (May 22, 2017)

sabemos que el pic con 5v ;el vco con 5 o 12v ,la frecuencia del vco esta en funcion del numero de espiras y valor del trimer o capacitor si lo hay, la frecuencia correrá de acuerdo alas características del diodo o diodos en paralelo que pongas en el circuito, y el  varicap que se use consultando su datashet siempre. Para que salte el lock debes hacer que coincida la frecuencia del oscilador vco, con lo que indica la pantalla lcd, puedes separar las espiras estirar, o variar el valor del trimer. (puedes monitorear el vco con un frecuencimetro , analizador espectro, o con una radio receptor fm) siempre verifca conexiones entre el pic y el circuito integrado a utilizar lineas de control del ic. data clock en, dependiendo a que protocolo de comunicacion usa el integrado a controlar.


----------



## kakemarake (May 23, 2017)

el pll engancha con un 16f628 que le he adaptado  , estoy mirando  y el problema es el .bas
se compila sin errores pero algo falla en el codigo


----------



## ualquiera (May 23, 2017)

kakemarake dijo:


> el pll engancha con un 16f628 que le he adaptado  , estoy mirando  y el problema es el .bas
> se compila sin errores pero algo falla en el codigo



Y cual seria ese archivo .bas?...un error muy común es no declarar los fuses de PIC en cuestión y no siempre coinciden con los que asigna el compilador por defecto.


----------



## kakemarake (May 28, 2017)

los fuses podria ser un problema de que no enganche?

bueno amigos , tengo buenos resultados, estamos haciendo pruebas ,  y habia fallos en el .bas
o sea en la compilacion , valores  y falta de mas en breve con y si esta el autor del software 
que se ponga en contacto conmigo para poder publicarlo , ya funcionando


----------



## grana2810 (Jun 26, 2017)

seria bueno que suban el proyecto funcionando


----------



## elektrocom (Jun 26, 2017)

aca esta todo el proyecto de este transmisor, documento http://studylib.es/doc/509724/


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 26, 2017)

elektrocom dijo:


> aca esta todo el proyecto de este transmisor, documento http://studylib.es/doc/509724/


Arquivo no disponible      
Fue cerriado por infrigir algo de muy malo      
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Jun 27, 2017)

Hola Daniel, hasta hace poco estaba dicho archivo, arece que el autor o alguien mas lo borro o retiro del lugar, pero yo lo pedi a Scribid para que me lo envien a mi correo, saludos



quise decir Studylib, que confundi con otro, porque estaba en varios lados el archivo y fue sacado de todos


----------



## djmyky (Jul 1, 2017)

Aver si alguien sabe del diagrama para poder analizarlo me quede con ganas de saber de que trata


----------



## elektrocom (Jul 1, 2017)

cual diagrama del de este foro o el de la univerdad de ica, el de eswte foro estA AL PRINCIPIO
, NO LOS VISTE?


----------



## djmyky (Jul 2, 2017)

El de Ica  lógico  de ello esta borrado tal como lo dice Daniel no se ve


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 2, 2017)

djmyky dijo:


> Aver si alguien sabe del diagrama para poder analizarlo me quede con ganas de saber de que trata


Hola estimado amigo Don djmyky lo diagrama son dos : un basado en lo PLL Phillips TDA1057 y lo otro en lo PLL TSA5511 .
No hay nada mas que los arquiconocidos circuitos de teste y desahollo que andan por la Internet enpleyando eses dos CIs   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Oct 31, 2017)

Redfield29 dijo:


> Hola Cosmos2K, agradezco tus comentarios y enhorabuena si deseas modificar el PCB y aumentarle la potencia, cuenta con mi apoyo, el de los usuarios del foro y esperaremos tus resultados.
> Te comento que la idea de aumentar la potencia también se me ocurrió hace unos días pero decidí dejarla solo en 1W para amplificarla en etapas siguientes. También la de medir potencia directa, reflejada, temperatura y voltaje; pero como dijiste el pic16f628a se queda corto, definitivamente tiene que ser otro que disponga de conversor A/D y de mas pines de conexión como el 16F876A y similares. Quizás en un futuro lo diseñe pero como otro proyecto aparte, por ahora me centro en los 3 transmisores que decidí poner en marcha y compartir.
> 
> Bueno, cambiando el tema, publico el segundo circuito transmisor pero ahora con el LM7001 como PLL, tiene las mismas características y funciones que el anterior con SAA1057.
> ...



Tiene la lista fe componentes de este diagrama desde ya muchas  gracias


----------



## elektrocom (Oct 31, 2017)

hola, parece que fueronborrados, yo tengo los originales de la universidad de Ica, Peru de donde fueron sacados, tendria que ver como colocarlos , no se si se pueden poner archivos por aca, nunca intente subirlos


----------



## tiago (Nov 1, 2017)

Cómo subo imágenes y archivos.
A no ser que estén protegidos por derechos intelectuales, evidentemente. Sería bueno comprobarlo.


Saludos.


----------



## kakemarake (Nov 1, 2017)

los borraron yo los tenia pero he mirado y nada


----------



## elektrocom (Nov 1, 2017)

me paqrece que es tarde pensar que tengan propieda intelectual protejida, si son los mismos archivos que puso redfield29 , no se porque no dijo, que los saco, de ahi ya es tarde


----------



## NowhereMan (Nov 1, 2017)

Intervengo para aclarar algunas insinuaciones sobre un supuesto plagio sobre una tesis de la Universidad de Ica - Perú. Pues brevemente explico que soy el coautor de la Tesis mencionada, la cual la realizamos con mi colega Redfield29 para graduarnos de ingenieros en nuestra alma mater, la Universidad San Luis Gonzaga de Ica en año 2011. El colegio de Ingenieros del Perú publicó por error sin restricciones de acceso muchas tesis en su portal web y producto de ello es que muchas tesis vieron vulnerados derechos de autor ya que publicaron sin autorización, esquemáticos, fórmulas y muchos otros contenidos que pertenecían a empresas privadas; las cuales iniciaron acciones legales contra el CIP, en un proceso que ya lleva varios años.


----------



## duflos (Nov 2, 2017)

lastima no se pueda recuperar pero bueno buscare otro para hacer gracias de todos modos a todos saludoss


----------



## elektrocom (Nov 2, 2017)

hola, NowhereMan, vos quien serias , Chanca o Barrios , querria saber si funciona bien el hex del programa que usa el pic16f873, para hacerlo,



perdon es el pic16f876, quiero usar ese soft, para tomarlo como base, pero implementarlo con un tsa5511 en vez del saa1057


----------



## kakemarake (Nov 7, 2017)

hola rebuscando he encontrado todo este circuito , monte el 16f876 y no funciona el pll lleva un cuarzo de 8 mhz  en  el pic   ,y que el saa1057  coje los  8mhz   cuando el  saa1057  la maxima frecuencia  es  de  4mhz    y   yo compile   el   .bas,     le   puse el  circuito del 16f628   en esta pagina  ,para probar  el  vco   y el saa1057    y   engancha,


----------



## duflos (Nov 7, 2017)

voy a armar el que tiene el lm 7001 con el pic 16f628a a ver que pasa ya tengo todo como para armarlo luego les comento como me va saludos


----------



## kakemarake (Nov 7, 2017)

vas amontar  el del proyecto  me imagino


----------



## elektrocom (Nov 9, 2017)

kakemarake dijo:


> hola rebuscando he encontrado todo este circuito , monte el 16f876 y no funciona el pll lleva un cuarzo de 8 mhz  en  el pic   ,y que el saa1057  coje los  8mhz   cuando el  saa1057  la maxima frecuencia  es  de  4mhz    y   yo compile   el   .bas,     le   puse el  circuito del 16f628   en esta pagina  ,para probar  el  vco   y el saa1057    y   engancha,



hola, tendrias que preguntale a NowhereMan que dice ser uno de los diseñadores, a ver que te dice como es el tema del cristal, a lo mejor lleva un cristaL DE 4 MEGA,



yo fabrique este transmisor chino, esta completo con placa PCB y hex
http://es.fmuser.org/news/fm-transm...itter-With-LCD-Printed-Circuit-Board-PCB.html


----------



## kakemarake (Nov 9, 2017)

sera de 4mhz seguro      el saa1057 en este circuito  coje del pic 8mhz   y .  cuando  me meto en configuracion para cambiar de frecuencia  van  de  saltos de 1  en 1    ,   y eso se consigue con 4mhz que se puede dividie   entre 100  y  125   y seguidamente por 32    lo cual nos da la frecuencia de referencia   ,  por 8mhz no me cuadra


----------



## elgriego (Nov 9, 2017)

elektrocom dijo:


> hola, tendrias que preguntale a NowhereMan que dice ser uno de los diseñadores, a ver que te dice como es el tema del cristal, a lo mejor lleva un cristaL DE 4 MEGA,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola elektrocom,podrias subir la imformacion de ese pll chino aqui,ya que la pagina citada ,no permite descargar nada en este momento,,y me dio ganas de experimentar con ese pll.


Saludos.


----------



## elektrocom (Nov 9, 2017)

aca esta en dos versiones, 5w y 50 watt
http://www.klompenboer.nl/Techniek/Schema/Stuurzenders/Chinese zender/Index.htm


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 9, 2017)

elektrocom dijo:


> aca esta en dos versiones, 5w y 50 watt
> http://www.klompenboer.nl/Techniek/Schema/Stuurzenders/Chinese zender/Index.htm


 Hola a todos , mejor aun : http://www.klompenboer.nl/Techniek/Schema/ 
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Nov 11, 2017)

Buenas amigos   tengo una duda armé el o lo parece anda todo normal , pero noto que el último 2n4427 calienta bastante ; esto es normal? Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 11, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> Buenas amigos   tengo una duda armé el o lo parece anda todo normal , pero noto que el último 2n4427 calienta bastante ; esto es normal? Desde ya muchas gracias


Hola caro Don duflos , debes poner un bueno dicipador tipo estreja sobre ese transistor.
Debes tanbien poner un Amperimetro en série con la alimentación dese TX y buscar un conpromiso entre  maxima potenzia de salida de RF y minimo consumo en Amperes cuando ayustar los trimmers de lo circuito de adaptación de inpedancias del paso final , o sea buscar maxima eficienzia dese paso.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Nov 11, 2017)

Hay le deje una imagen Daniel anduvo a la primera casi si no fuese por una resistencia que puse mal jajaja no lo me lo dejaba prender pero en si anduvo desde el inicio así que sólo me faltaría los dicipadores y estaríamos engancha en todas las frecuencias que probé muy buen proyecto aún no tuve tiempo de sacarlo al iré con música el vatimetro me da 1.5 w creo está más o menos bien los 2n4427 los dejé un poco más arriba para poder poner los dicipadores tipo engrane  ..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 11, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> Hay le deje una imagen Daniel anduvo a la primera casi si no fuese por una resistencia que puse mal jajaja no lo me lo dejaba prender pero en si anduvo desde el inicio así que sólo me faltaría los dicipadores y estaríamos engancha en todas las frecuencias que probé muy buen proyecto aún no tuve tiempo de sacarlo al iré con música el vatimetro me da 1.5 w creo está más o menos bien


Bueno 1,5Wattios de salida para un 2N4427 te va muy bien , pero tienes que poner un bueno dicipador senon seguramente te enbias ese 2N4427 a una vida mejor (R.I.P.)
Otra dica es enchicar lo maximo los terminales de los tranistores 2N4427 o sea montarlos directamente a la tarjeta de circuito inpreso.
La razón es diminuir al maximo las inductancia parasiticas que hay en los terminales.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maurybanda96 (Dic 28, 2017)

Redfield29 dijo:


> Hace meses que dejé el foro debido a cosas que ahora les empiezo a restar importancia. Pero quiero expresar que un código abierto como lo mencionó un usuario no ha conducido hasta el momento a realizar mejoras, mucho menos a publicarlas si es que las hubieron. Los mismos que pregonaron "código abierto en asm y en basic" no han aportado nada, ni siquiera dieron soporte sobre un tema que parecían dominar perfectamente. Muchos en este hilo prometieron compartir sus circuitos, modificaciones; pero por demás, solo quedaron en palabras, nunca compartieron ni el esquema de una resistencia. Pero reconforta que hay usuarios que si comparten sus experiencias, sugieren, dan soporte y lo más importante aprendemos todos, y en eso último me incluyo.
> 
> No quiero extenderme más, ya es cosa pasada y dejando las rencillas de lado, vuelvo nuevamente esta vez para compartir una mejora del verónica, quizás para algunos ya no se parezca. Es el producto de la simplificación del esquema del oscilador doble a un oscilador simple con un solo transistor, eliminando el condensador variable de sintonía, y de paso reduciendo significativamente el tamaño del PCB. El PLL está vez ha cambiado al SAA1057, las demás etapas amplificadoras de RF es igual a sus antecesores. Cuatro pulsadores con acceso a menú, permiten ahora cambiar la frecuencia y la 2da línea del LCD.
> 
> ...



tengo dudas con la bobina, que dice que es sobre una resistencia,


----------



## tiago (Dic 29, 2017)

¿Cual es la duda?
Me parece que te refieres a un choke elaborado sobre el cuerpo de una resistencia:
Se toma una resistencia de alto valor resistivo y se arrollan a lo largo de su cuerpo (1/4 W) un par de capas de hilo de cobre esmaltado (15 - 20 espiras).

Los terminales de ésta bobina se sueldan a las patillas de la resistencia.

Saludos.


----------



## maurybanda96 (Dic 30, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> ¿cual es la duda?
> Me parece que te refieres a un choke elaborado sobre el cuerpo de una resistencia:
> Se toma una resistencia de alto valor resistivo y se arrollan a lo largo de su cuerpo (1/4 w) un par de capas de hilo de cobre esmaltado (15 - 20 espiras).
> 
> ...



muchas gracias. Esa era mi duda,


----------



## maurybanda96 (Ene 21, 2018)

Hola. Quisiera saber si es necesario el crystal de 7.2 mhz para el circuito o si lo puedo reemplazar por otro sin afectar la programación, lo que pasa es que soy de mexico, pero no consegui gran parte de los componentes, ya pedi algunos, solo que aun me falta el crystal.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 21, 2018)

El tema tiene mas de 400 mensajes y ha sufrido modificaciones a lo largo del desarrollo, ¿a que esquema te estas refiriendo en particular?.
Generalmente el cristal esta asociado al IC de PLL que uses y a veces al microprocesador y deben estar en concordancia por que si no, no funciona o lo hace de forma erronea.


----------



## maurybanda96 (Ene 21, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> el tema tiene mas de 400 mensajes y ha sufrido modificaciones a lo largo del desarrollo, ¿a que esquema te estas refiriendo en particular?.
> Generalmente el cristal esta asociado al ic de pll que uses y a veces al microprocesador y deben estar en concordancia por que si no, no funciona o lo hace de forma erronea.



me refiero al circuito del transmisor de redfield, donde utiliza el lm7001 y un pi16f628a


----------



## NowhereMan (Ene 21, 2018)

El tema del cristal es crítico en lo que a precisión de frecuencia sintetizada se refiere. En este post de otro hilo, Redfield explicó que sucedía si se cambiaba el cristal por otro. 
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/449359/ _

En lo personal a falta de cristal de 7.2MHz he utilizado cristal de 7.3728 y de 8MHz, me ha funcionado pero no he podido sintetizar algunas frecuencias y tal como lo explicó se pierde la precisión de la frecuencia sintetizada, la cual queda varios kilohertz arriba o abajo de la deseada.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Ene 31, 2018)

Amigos buenas tardes, por casualidad alguien cuenta con las formulas matematicas para el calculo de un amplificador lineal en clase c para RF, de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 31, 2018)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:


> Amigos buenas tardes, por casualidad alguien cuenta con las formulas matematicas para el calculo de un amplificador lineal en clase c para RF, de antemano muchas gracias



Para empezar, la amplificación en clase C, no es LINEAL.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Ene 31, 2018)

amigo ricbevi, podrias explicarme el porque la amplificacion en clase c no es lineal, porque he visto eso muchos libros y me dice lo contrario. un saludo



si amigo ricbevi tenias toda la razon estaba confundiendo unas cosas. pero al igual tienes las ecuaciones para un ampl rf con npn por favor gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 1, 2018)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:


> amigo ricbevi, podrias explicarme el porque la amplificacion en clase c no es lineal, porque he visto eso muchos libros y me dice lo contrario. un saludo
> 
> 
> 
> si amigo ricbevi tenias toda la razon estaba confundiendo unas cosas. pero al igual tienes las ecuaciones para un ampl rf con npn por favor gracias.



No hay problema es una "confusión"(al menos en el orden coloquial) muy común de referirse a una etapa amplificadora como "lineal" aunque esta trabaje en clase "C".
Lamentablemente no tengo lo que pides pero si realizas una búsqueda por la Web con cualquier buscador hay información solida de Universidades o libros, de diseño de etapas amplificadoras en clase C de estado solido y valvulares para RF.
Es una clase de trabajo muy usada debido a los altos rendimientos en la amplificación sobre todo en señales donde precisamente la linealidad no afecta el resultado final(CW, FM, AM con modulación en alto nivel en la misma etapa amplificadora, etc)
También puede que algunos participantes del foro tengan dicha data y la comparta.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 2, 2018)

Hola a todos , aca mismo : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/libro-pdf-emisores-fm-156965/ , hay algunas referenzias de calculo de un Paso Clase "C" para FM 
!Suerte en los estudios!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Feb 2, 2018)

gracias mil gracias amigo daniel lopes por su gran aporte y ayuda un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2018)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:


> Amigos buenas tardes, por casualidad alguien cuenta con las formulas matematicas para el calculo de un amplificador lineal en clase c para RF, de antemano muchas gracias



Hola caro Don JOSE NEFTELY COMEZ SAENZ ,  te recomendo altamente a mirar aca : 

Teoria/Practica Lineales  RF , veer lo ejelente Tutorial en lo Post #285.

http://www.rsp-italy.it/Electronics/Magazines/Nuova Elettronica/_contents/Nuova Elettronica 082_083.pdf , veer en la pagina 457 en adelante un ejelente tutorial de calculos de diseño de redes de adaptación de inpedancias en amplificadores de RF con transistores.

!Suerte en los estudios!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## delma (May 11, 2018)

aqui les dejo  aver amigos  mas baratito desde lima perú  es bueno


----------



## tercel (Jul 6, 2018)

el generador estereo quien lo probó,? suena bien? gracias


----------



## kakemarake (Jul 12, 2018)

hola tengo un codigo que no engancha en basic   donde puede estar el fallo parece que no me envia el word D  

                Device 16F628A
                Xtal 4
                ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
                Declare LCD_Interface 4          ' imposta dati lcd a 4 fili
                Declare LCD_Lines 2              ' imposta linee lcd
                Declare LCD_DTPin PORTB.0        ' assegna porta C4 alla DT lcd
                Declare LCD_ENPin PORTA.3        ' assegna porta B6 alla EN lcd
                Declare LCD_RSPin PORTA.2       ' assegna porta B5 alla RS lcd
                All_Digital true


                Dim mem2 As Byte
                Dim mem1 As Byte
                Dim frequenza As Word
                Dim ultimafreq As Word
                Dim frequenzaR As Word

                Symbol Up = PORTA.0
                Symbol Down = PORTA.1
                Symbol lock = PORTA.4
                Symbol clb = PORTB.4
                Symbol dlen = PORTB.5 
                Symbol dataa = PORTB.6
                ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
                TRISA.0 = 1
                TRISA.1 = 1
                TRISA.4 = 1
                TRISB.4 = 0
                TRISB.5 = 0
                TRISB.6 = 0
                clb = 0
                dlen = 0
                dataa = 0

                DelayMS 200


'  WordB   01110110010101
'0101    'Controllo del  pin 18 
            '0000=1; 0001= contatore prg; 0100=Frec. Ref.; 0101=Lock/Unlock
'1          BRM controllo del bus  1 = sw automatico;  0 = sempre in ON
'00         PDM Detector di fase digital 0X = on/off automatico; 10 = on; 11 = off 
'1          SLA Modo  Latch A  1 = síncrono; 0 = asíncrono
'1          SB2 on/off ultimi 8 bits della wordB 1 = on; 0 = off.
            '(da SLA a T0)  0, gli ultimi 8 bit sono collocati in 00000000
'1110       Guadagno di corrente per la tensione di errore 0000=0.023; 0001=0.07; 0010=0.23; 0110=0.7; 1110=2,3
'0          Freq.rifermento 0 = 1Khz; 1 = 1.25Khz
'1          modo FM/AM; 1 = FM; 0 = AM


                EWrite 0,[232,3,0]   ' EEPROM   3,232 = 1000 = 100.0 Mhz  
                ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''   
                mem1  = ERead 0         
                mem2  = ERead 1               
                frequenza = mem2 * 256 +mem1      
                ultimafreq = frequenza
                Low dlen
                DelayMS 100
                Print At 1,1,"TEST PLL 1      "
                DelayMS 1000                           'wait
                 Cls

               '''''''Write WordB  SAA1057


               dlen = 1
               SHOut dataa, clb, 1, [01110110010101]
               dlen = 0
               dataa = 0
               DelayUS 5
               clb = 1
               DelayUS 1
               clb = 0
               DelayMS 100
                GoSub wiritefreq    ' write @saa1057
                GoSub writelcd  'write @ LCD
                Cls
                DelayMS 100         
'*******************START********************
loopstart:
    GoSub writelcd    
   If Up=1 Then
        DelayMS 200
        frequenza = frequenza + 1
        If frequenza < 1081 Then
            Else
            frequenza = 1080
        EndIf
    EndIf

    If Down = 1 Then
        DelayMS 200
        frequenza = frequenza-1
        If frequenza > 874 Then
            Else
            frequenza = 875    
        EndIf
    EndIf
    DelayMS 1
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''    
    If lock = 0 Then
        Print At 1,1, "Unlock"
        lock = 0
    Else
        Print At 1,1, "Lock  "
        lock = 1
    EndIf


    DelayMS 1
GoTo loopstart
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''write @saa1057
wiritefreq:
   frequenzaR = frequenza  * 10
   dlen = 1                                          
   SHOut dataa, clb, 1, [frequenzaR\16]
   dlen = 0
   dataa = 0
   DelayUS 5
   clb = 1
   DelayUS 1
   clb = 0
   DelayMS 1
Return
'***************************************************
writelcd:


    mem1 = frequenza
    mem2 = (frequenza-mem1)/256

    If ultimafreq <> frequenza Then     
      EWrite 0, [mem1]              
        EWrite 1, [mem2]          
    EndIf
    GoSub wiritefreq
    If frequenza < 1000 Then

        Print At 1,9, Dec (frequenza/10), ".", Dec1 frequenza, "Mhz"
        Print At 2,1,@frequenzaR
    Else

        Print At 1,9, Dec (frequenza/10), ".", Dec1 frequenza, "Mhz"
        Print At 2,1,@frequenzaR
    EndIf


Return

End


----------



## hach69 (Jul 22, 2018)

Redfield29 dijo:


> Vuelvo nuevamente ésta vez para compartir una mejora del Verónica, quizás para algunos ya no se parezca. Es el producto de la simplificación del esquema del oscilador doble a un oscilador simple con un solo transistor, eliminando el condensador variable de sintonía, y de paso reduciendo significativamente el tamaño del PCB. El PLL ésta vez ha cambiado al SAA1057, las demás etapas amplificadoras de RF es igual a sus antecesores. Cuatro pulsadores con acceso a menú, permiten ahora cambiar la frecuencia y la 2da línea del LCD.
> 
> Espero que les agrade ésta nueva versión y si hay sugerencias y/o comentarios al respecto trataré de responderlas en la medida que el tiempo me lo permita.
> 
> Saludos.


hola,¿podrias poner las medidas de la pcb?
Lo digo porque a la hora de imprimir seria mas comodo.
Gracias


----------



## tiago (Jul 22, 2018)

hach69 dijo:


> hola,¿podrias poner las medidas de la pcb?
> Lo digo porque a la hora de imprimir seria mas comodo.
> Gracias



*Redfield29* no creo que conteste a éstas alturas. Abre el archivo con algún programa que te permita verlo a medidas reales de impresión, y mira a ver si el tamaño es bueno.
De todos modos tienes algunos componentes, (Por ejemplo los integrados), sobre los que te puedes referenciar para obtener las medidas exactas de la placa. Con un Photoshop, es sencillo.

Saludos.


----------



## hach69 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hola Tiago.
Gracias por responder,probare con photoshop,supongo que no hay problema.
Gracias desde españa y un saludo a todos


----------



## lumin (Ago 25, 2018)

kakemarake dijo:


> hola tengo un codigo que no engancha en basic   donde puede estar el fallo parece que no me envia el word D
> 
> Device 16F628A
> Xtal 4
> ...


kakemarake a que código corresponde este texto?


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 6, 2019)

Buenas noches desde España, estoy viendo el PLL y puede que me anime a montarlo pero viendo las fotos del post original de Redfield se observa que la resistencia de 22 ohmios (R18) está quemada, he leido en el hilo que hablan de cortocircuitarla, osea, no colocar ninguna resistencia por lo que he podido leer.

Por otro lado he visto otro mensaje donde se habla de un "plagio" en tesis en la universidad de Ica en Perú... hasta se habla de diferentes archivos HEX para el 16f628a, mi pregunta definitiva: ¿con todo el contenido que Redfield publicó originalmente es posible llevar a buen puerto la construcción del PLL?

Desde siempre he querido armar un PLL y experimentar con el, siempre he estado engendrando con las fases de potencia y hasta con codificadores estéreo pero me queda la espinita de armar desde cero un PLL, en su dia barajé armar el verónica pero había muchos componentes dificiles de conseguir.

Creo que si el primer 2N4427 se sustituye por un 2N3866 que proporcione a su salida sobre 500 mW y en la fase final sustituimos el 4427 por un 2N3924 o un 2N6255 podremos tener más de 1 W, diría que con el 2N6255 rozariamos los 3 W.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 7, 2019)

Hola....Lo que te puedo aportar es que el 2N3866 no tiene mejores características a esa frecuencia y tensión de trabajo que el 2N4427 al contrario.

La resistencia es solo para que no caliente tanto el 7805 y bajar parte del voltaje que "sobra" antes de entrar a este y solo hay que aumentar el tamaño(disipación) si tiene de 1/4W pasar a 1W y separarla un poco del PCB.

Generalmente y a menos que se haga de ex-profeso no es buena idea poner etapas que generan calor( ejemplo, etapas amplificadoras ) cerca de donde esta un oscilador LC ya que este, atenta contra la estabilidad del mismo.

Nunca lo he armado por lo que no puedo decir nada mas al respecto pero hay bastante información a lo largo de este tema, en esta publicación.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 7, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Por otro lado he visto otro mensaje donde se habla de un "plagio" en tesis en la universidad de Ica en Perú... hasta se habla de diferentes archivos HEX para el 16f628a, mi pregunta definitiva: ¿con todo el contenido que





ricbevi dijo:


> Hola....Lo que te puedo aportar es que el 2N3866 no tiene mejores características a esa frecuencia y tensión de trabajo que el 2N4427 al contrario.
> 
> La resistencia es solo para que no caliente tanto el 7805 y bajar parte del voltaje que "sobra" antes de entrar a este y solo hay que aumentar el tamaño(disipación) si tiene de 1/4W pasar a 1W y separarla un poco del PCB.
> 
> ...


Efectivamente, llevas mucha razón porque el calor que irradia puede afectar al  VCO y hacerlo más inestable. De todas maneras estoy valorando construir el verónica "de toda la vida".


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 7, 2019)

No soy un experto en el tema pero creo haber entendido que hay distintos archivos hex por que también hay distintas placas con distintos IC PLL(SAA1057, LM7001, etc).

Hay infinidad de proyectos por la WEB con diferentes juegos de IC controladores de algún IC PLL(carga Serie, I2C, etc), tipos de componentes y tipo de control desde un simple pulsador para subir y bajar hasta con un teclado con LCD pasando por los eternos Jumper's o Dip Switch en la región de FM comercial como para entretenerse un rato largo.

Ric,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 8, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> No soy un experto en el tema pero creo haber entendido que hay distintos archivos hex por que también hay distintas placas con distintos IC PLL(SAA1057, LM7001, etc).
> 
> Hay infinidad de proyectos por la WEB con diferentes juegos de IC controladores de algún IC PLL(carga Serie, I2C, etc), tipos de componentes y tipo de control desde un simple pulsador para subir y bajar hasta con un teclado con LCD pasando por los eternos Jumper's o Dip Switch en la región de FM comercial como para entretenerse un rato largo.
> 
> Ric,


Jo soy un perfecto ignorante en desahollo de Software para programar los CIs PLLs modernos , jajajajajajajaja
Por encuanto me conformo en saper como calcular y programar paralelamente los Dip Switch .
Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 8, 2019)

Don Daniel Lopes  es similar a lo que haces para los "clásicos" de carga paralela MC145151 o 2 pero nada mas que usando otro método y lo calculado se manda en el formato que el IC "entienda". Solo cambia la forma de comunicarse con él para que haga lo que nosotros pretendemos. 

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 8, 2019)

Siii , coincido plenamente caro Don ricbevi , pero lo que se pasa e que jo nunca tuve bueno relacionamento/entendimento con tecnicas Digitales y peor aun con desahollo de Software.
Tengo 10 CIs BA1414K que es un PLL progamado serialmente y aun contiene internamente un encoder estereo , pero NO se como desahollar un Software para cargar un PIC o un uP para progamar serialmente ese CI , comunicar con una Pantalla LCD , botoneras para setar frequenzias  "arriba" y "abajo" , etc.....
O sea tengo que pagar $$ a algun capo en ese tema para puder ayudarme en esa enpreita.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cesarxmecatronico (Ene 11, 2019)

Hola mis amigos soy del Perú, recién lo voy a ensamblar, una sugerencia tal vez se podría incorporar generador stereo y RDS.


----------



## aguila1978 (Feb 21, 2019)

jhonattan2185 dijo:


> Hoy doy mi aporte que me gustaría con gusto complementarlo con el nuevo proyecto de Redfield29. Mi aporte es un detector de ROE digital que puede tomar la lectura de directa y reflejada una fuente de RF para a trevés de un pics 16F873 en las escalas de frecuencia de la banda comercial. En el archivo zip está el archivo .hex el esquema general con la pcb.
> 
> Si Redfield29 me lo permite puedo ir trabajando en la integración de su nuevo diseño de PLL con el sistema de SWR digital y diseñar una nueva versión de PLL que pueda fijar la frecuencia por la LCD y a su vez que pueda detectar en tiempo real la potencia de salida y de retorno y se pudiera agregar una función adicional, que si la potencia de retorno supera en SWR 3.0 dispare una alarma de advertencia en la LCD.
> 
> Bueno amigos espero les guste la idea saludos, y de nuevo gracias…



hola amigo jhonattan2185 e visto tu pll sintetizador se ve muy sencillo de la placa la construcción de la misma falto algo que es la programación del pic y como poder programarlo a este pll, quiero referirme a como programar la frecuencia de transmisión,  y de como ponerle su parte de potencia como es el previo de rf para poder conectarlo al power de rf quiero decir que ,falta información de la fuente y de su previo de rf o booster como lo llamen para la construcción de un excitador de fm listo para su ensamblaje ok saludos desde Lima Perú.


----------



## gerocire (Abr 15, 2019)

para  Redfield ,espero usted pueda contestarme por que se produce la inestabilidad en la frecuencia casi en todos los circuitos de fm que hice en la fecha ,circuitos simples que al rato se mueven de frecuencia solo ,, es por el calor ??? y luego otra pregunta los que funcionan con pll ,como se produce la estabilidad ,, gracias por anticipado ..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 15, 2019)

gerocire dijo:


> para  Redfield ,espero usted pueda contestarme por que se produce la inestabilidad en la frecuencia casi en todos los circuitos de fm que hice en la fecha ,circuitos simples que al rato se mueven de frecuencia solo ,, es por el calor ??? y luego otra pregunta los que funcionan con pll ,como se produce la estabilidad ,, gracias por anticipado ..


Hummmmm no creo que Don Redfield te conteste , el ya nomas conparece por aca (foro) aomenos a 2 años.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Abr 15, 2019)

gerocire dijo:


> para  Redfield ,espero usted pueda contestarme por que se produce la inestabilidad en la frecuencia casi en todos los circuitos de fm que hice en la fecha ,circuitos simples que al rato se mueven de frecuencia solo ,, es por el calor ??? y luego otra pregunta los que funcionan con pll ,como se produce la estabilidad ,, gracias por anticipado ..


Yo le contesto amigo...

La deriva de frecuencia en un transmisor fm basado en vfo (oscilador de frecuencia variable) se debe a varios factores no solo el calor, tambien construccion mecanica, estabilidad del voltaje de alimentacion,blindaje y muy importante los componentes que se utilizan.
Si se da el tiempo de buscar esquemas de osciladores en la web se dara cuenta que siempre se utilizan condensadores de coeficiente positivo y negativo para compensar las variaciones de temperatura. Ahora si imagina una bobina de alambre de 1mm de diametro (voy a ser exagerado)por ejemplo a 20°c y ese alambre lo calentamos a 30°c ese metal se expande por lo tanto la inductancia de la bobina se vera afectada.
Otro ejemplo es que al usar un transistor bipolar como oscilador este tendra mayor corrimiento debido a la construccion interna del transistor bipolar. Por eso la mayoria utiliza fet ya que el gate del fet no se ve afectado por la temperatura.
Eso le puedo explicar respecto a los osciladores y valido para cualquier frecuencia.

Ahora que es un PLL basicamente es un lazo enganchado en fase. Un pll esta costituido por bloques electronicos basicos estos son un oscilador de referencia (el cristal externo), un divisor de referencia( con este determinamos el paso de frecuencia en fm 50 100 200 khz tipicamente), un filtro de lazo(con este convertimos los pulsos que salen del comparador en una tension dc limpia que controla un diodo varicap en el circuito oscilador) y un divisor N (con este determinamos el dato para la frecuencia deseada a traves de dip switch), un preescaler (aveces incorporado dentro del chip pll es el encargado de lograr que una frecuencia mayor pueda ser utilizada por un pll con una frecuencia de entrada menor.
Por ejemplo el pll MC145151P2 de motorola que solo llega a 18mhz, entonces se hace necesario el uso de un prescaler que no es mas que un divisor digital por un valor fijo por ejemplo ÷64, y por ultimo tenemos el mas importante de todos el comparador. Que hace esta seccion del pll?. Éste compara el valor de frecuencia obtenido desde el divisor R y el valor obtenido por el divisor N, por ejemplo divisor R tiene un valor fijo de 400khz y el divisor N =401khz (este valor depende directamente del oscilador que se esta controlando que para tal efecto llamaremos VCO (oscilador controlado por voltaje),  como las frecuencias son levemente diferentes el pll enviara una tension de correccion desde el comparador atraves del filtro de lazo(sea esta correccion positiva o negativa) hasta que ambos valores esten iguales.

En pocas palabras espero haber explicado un poco el funcionamiento interno del pll. Usted puede asumir que el comparador es como una balanza que mantiene el equilibrio de esta forma la frecuencia se mantiene fija.
Atte Gabriel7747.


----------



## gerocire (Abr 16, 2019)

Muchas gracias por atenderme  don Grabiel ,me ha sido muy útil su explicación  ,necesitaba una explicación coherente como la  dicho y me será de gran utilidad en presente y futuro ,para nuevos proyectos , un abrazo muy atentamente ..


----------



## lahmun (Abr 24, 2020)

Hola,
Deseo hablar con todos ustedes sobre el transmisor fm pll muy antiguo, ¿podría alguien aquí saber cómo entender que este código de piezas tiene un paso de 50 Khz? usar 3.2Mhz de cristal.

Aquí está el código:

```
'If FREKANS_step > 2160 Then FREKANS_step=1750 'içerik 10800 dan büyük ise 8750 yap
  If FREKANS_step > 1080 Then FREKANS_step=875 'içerik 10800 dan büyük ise 8750 yap
 
  FREKANS_Onda = FREKANS_step//10

  FREKANS_Tam =  FREKANS_step/10
```

Estos son códigos RDVV


Gracias,


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 24, 2020)

lahmun dijo:


> Hola,
> Deseo hablar con todos ustedes sobre el transmisor fm pll muy antiguo, ¿podría alguien aquí saber cómo entender que este código de piezas tiene un paso de 50 Khz? usar 3.2Mhz de cristal.
> 
> Aquí está el código:
> ...



No se entiende la consulta pero la forma de tener Step de 50KHz con cristal de 3.2MHz, es si se dividió este último por un factor de 64 ya que 3200KHz / 50KHz = 64.

Esa linea del condicional If esta para que llegado el caso de que se llegue a la frecuencia máxima de 108MHz, loa variable se hace 87.5MHz para que se mantenga dentro de la banda de FM comercial.

Las otras dos son operaciones matemáticas para resolver el tema de los decimales cuando se opera con enteros. Algo de ello lo tienes aquí tratado.


----------



## lahmun (Abr 25, 2020)

Hola,
En primer lugar, que mi título es incorrecto, eso debería ser de 100Khz a 50Khz.

Conozco ese método, ya estoy tratando de multiplicar por 20 y otro por 2, pero todavía no obtengo exactamente 50Khz, si lo hiciera con otro valor, obtendré un resultado de frecuencia más baja y de otra manera es superior.

Lahmun.

Hola,
Este es mi cálculo:

```
FDecimal = (Freq_Step*10/2)//100
FE       = (Freq_step*10/2)/100
```


Hecho.

Lahmun.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 26, 2020)

No le alcanzo a comprender exactamente que necesita pero asumo que es esto de aquí


```
Frecuencia = 88100    ' frecuencia
F_Step = 50    ' 50KHz
N_Step = Frecuencia / F_Step  ' Numero a cargar en los divisores
Frecuencia_KHz = (N_Step // 10) / 2 ' parte despues del punto de KHz
Frecuencia_MHz = (N_Step / 10) / 2  ' MHz de la frecuencia


Frecuencia = 88100 '  frecuencia
F_Step = 100   ' 100KHz
N_Step = Frecuencia / F_Step ' Numero a cargar en los divisores
Frecuencia_KHz = N_Step  // 10
Frecuencia_MHz = N_Step  / 10
```

*lahmun *No respondo consultas por mensaje privado que puedan ser evacuadas por el foro.

En cuanto a tu consulta y de la hoja de datos del IC TSA5511 página Nº:6


Por lo que claramente con 3.2MHz de frecuencia de oscilación al ser dividida por 512 de forma fija, da 6.25KHz y como tiene un prescaler el divisor general por 8 se debe multiplicar por este factor lo que da 50KHz. De igual forma al ser el oscilador 6.4MHz la única posibilidad es que el step sea 100KHz


*No se puede lograr* step de 100KHz con frecuencias de cristal de 3.2MHz, así como no se puede lograr step de 50KHz con cristal de 6.4MHz.

No depende del software que se le cargue al PIC si no de la estructura interna del IC.

Por otro lado en el archivo subido al foro en el correspondiente tema (aquí )están incluidas las dos opciones de funcionamiento del PLL con cristal de 3.2MHz y 6.4MHz y LCD de 1 y 2 lineas.


----------



## lahmun (Abr 26, 2020)

Hola,
Conozco ese cálculo, independientemente de que 6,4Mhz esté funcionando para un paso de 100khz y un cystal de 3,2Mhz es un paso de 50Khz.

Además, mi primer código que funciona muy bien en un paso de 100Khz sin problemas, lo probé en proteus, solo necesito traer el problema para hacer un paso de 50khz, luego trato de cambiar el cálculo por

```
FDecimal = (Freq_Step*10/2)//100
FE       = (Freq_step*10/2)/100
```

Además de este código, también funciona para el paso 50Khz, pero aparece un problema con el ejemplo 107.00 Mhz, esto mostrará 107.0 Mhz, o 106.0 Mhz mostrará 106.0 Mhz, otro es 106.50 Mhz o 106.55 Mhz está funcionando bien, también refiérase a método, obtuve una frecuencia mínima de 50 Mhz.

¿Pueden ayudarme a agregar eso a mi código?


```
'************************** 50Khz Step **************************

'Frecuencia = 88100    ' frecuencia
'F_Step = 50    ' 50KHz
'N_Step = Frecuencia / F_Step  ' Numero a cargar en los divisores
'Frecuencia_KHz = (N_Step // 10) / 2 ' parte despues del punto de KHz
'Frecuencia_MHz = (N_Step / 10) / 2  ' MHz de la frecuencia

'F_Step <=>  FREKANS_step       'F_Step changes
'N_Step <=>  FREKANS_ric        'N_Step changes
 'FREKANS_ric = Frecuencia / FREKANS_step


'---------------------------Adresler----------------------------

Dim FREKANS_step As Word     'Frekans Onda sayý

Dim FREKANS_Tam As Word      'Frekans Tam sayý

Dim FREKANS_Onda As Word     'Frekans stepi

Dim FREKANS As Word          'Frekans bilgisi deðiþkeni

Dim F_KONTROL As Word        'KONTROL deðikenini tanýmladýk

Dim ADRES As Byte            'TSA5511 için adres deðiþkeni

Dim N_Step As Word
Dim  F_Step As Word
Dim  FREKANS_ric As Word
Dim  Frecuencia As Word 



Dim LO As FREKANS.LowByte    'Frekans deðiþkeninin düþük byte'ý

Dim HI As FREKANS.HighByte   'Frekans deðiþkeninin yüksek byte'ý  


 '************************ Get FREKANS STEP ****************** 
  'Frecuencia=88100 
 
 FREKANS_step = 50
 
 F_Step = FREKANS_step
 N_Step = FREKANS_ric

 '******************************************
   FREKANS_ric = Frecuencia / FREKANS_step 
   FREKANS_Onda = (FREKANS_step//10)/2
   

  FREKANS_Tam =  (FREKANS_step/10)/2
```

Intento con el cálculo anterior, obtengo un paso de 100Khz, no un paso de 50Khz, ¿podrían ayudarme a solucionar lo que está mal allí? 


Gracias
Lahmun


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 27, 2020)

Por el sistema de impresión usada en ese programa siempre se dará que cuando la parte digital es "0" o "5" se mostrará de esa forma(101.0 y 101.5), cuando debería ser 101.00 y 101.05 y pasara con todos los casos, no es problema de la forma que se haga el calculo si no de la representación en el display.

Para solucionarlo habría que estudiar y modificar el programa para que contemple dichas situaciones o cambiar la forma de mostrar la frecuencia.

La opción de pasos de 50KHz y 100KHz son las que ya están en el foro en el tema correspondiente.

Subo los archivos con la corrección correspondiente para subsanar ese bug del programa.


----------



## Americo8888 (Abr 27, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Por el sistema de impresión usada en ese programa siempre se dará que cuando la parte digital es "0" o "5" se mostrará de esa forma(101.0 y 101.5), cuando debería ser 101.00 y 101.05 y pasara con todos los casos, no es problema de la forma que se haga el calculo si no de la representación en el display.
> 
> Para solucionarlo habría que estudiar y modificar el programa para que contemple dichas situaciones o cambiar la forma de mostrar la frecuencia.
> 
> ...



Una consulta ricbevi, cual es el IDE (editor, compilador) para ese código fuente que has subido? es gratis?
Saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 27, 2020)

Para la cantidad de dígitos a mostrar se usa: Dec1, Dec2, Dec3, etc.
Si se quiere ver 101.05 se colocaría:

```
Print At 1,1," UnLock ",Dec FREKANS_Tam,".",Dec2 FREKANS_Onda," "
```



Americo8888 dijo:


> ¿cuál es el IDE (editor, compilador) para ese código fuente que has subido? ¿Es gratis?


Proton Basic Compiler y el código completo se encuentra en este mismo tema.


----------



## lahmun (Abr 27, 2020)

Hola,
Ricbevi,
En primer lugar, les agradezco por ayudar y resolvió ese paso de frecuencia a 50 Khz. Verifiqué en Proteus que el código de piezas para pasar a 50Khz funciona muy bien. 

Americo,
Ese código bajo Proton Compiler, tienen alguna versión, y también tienen RDVV bajo Oshonsoft y PicBasic.

D@rkbytes,
Debidamente notificado.

Debajo de la versión bajo PIC16F88 :

```
Print $fe, 1
Print At 1, 1, "Scan FM"

If PORTB.6 = 1 Then freq_set
Print At 2, 1, "Pw 0.0 W Rf 0.0 W"

GoSub pw
GoTo tsa

kitli:
I2COut sda, scl, adress, [hi, lo, $8e, $21]  '[HI, LO, $ 8E, $ 24]
freq_mhz = (freq_step * 10/2)//100
freq_khz = (freq_step * 10/2)/100
Print $fe, 1
Print At 1, 1, "OnAir  Z "
If PORTB.6 = 1 Then freq_set
GoSub pw

ADCON0 = %11100101
pw:
snelheid = ERead 0
While 1 = 1
If toetshoger = loo And snelheid < 250 Then Inc snelheid
If toetslager = loo And snelheid > 0 Then Dec snelheid
PWM pwm_sig, snelheid, startsnelheid
'If snelheid<>ERead 0 Then EWrite [snelheid]

Print At 2, 1, "Pw 0.0 W Rf 0.0 W"

'Adcin 4,adval  'A / D [RA4 AN4]
'adval = (adval)*/quanta
'If adval < 1000 Then Print At 2, 4, "", Dec1 adval Dig 2, ".", Dec1 adval Dig 1
'If adval > 999 Then Print At 2, 4, Dec1 adval Dig 3, Dec1 adval Dig 2, ".", Dec1 adval Dig 1

'Adcin 3, adval1  'A / D [RA3 AN3]
'adval1 = (adval1) * / quanta
'Print At 2, 16, Dec1 adval1 Dig 2, ".", Dec1 adval1 Dig 1
'If PORTB.6 = 1 Then freq_set
Wend

End
```

Esta versión holandesa:


```
If tune = 0 And lock = 0 And data.6 = 1 And data.7 = 0 Then  'Indien power OK is en wel een lock, LOCK op display en eindtrap inschakelen
    Lcdcmdout LcdLine1Pos(11)  'LCD schrijven op regel 1 vanaf positie 11
    Lcdout "LOCKED"  'Locked in display
    WaitMs 1000  '1 seconde wachten
    PORTA.3 = 1  'Eindtrap inschakelen
    lock = 1  'Lockbit op 1 zetten (Lockstatus wordt hierna niet meer opnieuw uitgelezen)
    GoSub schrijf  'Opnieuw TSA5511 programmeren
EndIf
Return                                           
'Data naar TSA5511 schrijven
schrijf:
deelgetal = ((100 * mhz) + khz) / 5  'Deelgetal berekenen, getal groot maken omdat we niet achter de komma kunnen rekenen

'Berekenen deelgetal eerste 8 bits
first = 0
If deelgetal >= 8192 Then
    deelgetal = deelgetal - 8192
    first = first + 32
EndIf
If deelgetal >= 4096 Then
    deelgetal = deelgetal - 4096
    first = first + 16
EndIf
If deelgetal >= 2048 Then
    deelgetal = deelgetal - 2048
    first = first + 8
EndIf
If deelgetal >= 1024 Then
    deelgetal = deelgetal - 1024
    first = first + 4
EndIf
If deelgetal >= 512 Then
    deelgetal = deelgetal - 512
    first = first + 2
EndIf
If deelgetal >= 256 Then
    deelgetal = deelgetal - 256
    first = first + 1
EndIf

'Berekenen deelgetal tweede 8 bits
second = 0
If deelgetal >= 128 Then
    deelgetal = deelgetal - 128
    second = second + 128
EndIf
If deelgetal >= 64 Then
    deelgetal = deelgetal - 64
    second = second + 64
EndIf
If deelgetal >= 32 Then
    deelgetal = deelgetal - 32
    second = second + 32
EndIf
If deelgetal >= 16 Then
    deelgetal = deelgetal - 16
    second = second + 16
EndIf
If deelgetal >= 8 Then
    deelgetal = deelgetal - 8
    second = second + 8
EndIf
If deelgetal >= 4 Then
    deelgetal = deelgetal - 4
    second = second + 4
EndIf
If deelgetal >= 2 Then
    deelgetal = deelgetal - 2
    second = second + 2
EndIf
If deelgetal >= 1 Then
    deelgetal = deelgetal - 1
    second = second + 1
EndIf

I2CStart
I2CSend 0xc2
addr.HB = first
addr.LB = second
I2CSend addr.HB  '1e regel versturen
I2CSend addr.LB  '2e regel versturen
If lock = 0 Then addr.HB = 206  'Indien geen lock, chargepump op 220uA
If lock = 1 Then addr.HB = 142  'Indien lock, chargepump op 50uA
If lock = 0 Then addr.LB = 0  'Indien geen lock, lockled uit, eindtrap uit
If lock = 1 Then addr.LB = 20  'Indien lock, lockled aan, eindtrap aan
I2CSend addr.HB  '3e regel versturen
I2CSend addr.LB  '4e regel versturen
I2CStop
Return
```

Una vez más, gracias por todos ustedes.

Lahmun.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 27, 2020)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Una consulta ricbevi, cual es el IDE (editor, compilador) para ese código fuente que has subido? es gratis?
> Saludos



*Americo8888* Como aclaró el amigo y tocayo *D@rkbytes *el compilador es el Proton Basic.

Efectivamente con la directiva Dec2 se puede solucionar en este caso dicha falla y es lo que hice en los programas que subi pero estructuralmente y aunque es funcional, es un programa muy básico y que cualquier programador podría depurar para hacer lo mismo de otra forma o si se quiere de forma más eficientemente en cuanto al espacio ocupado, la estructura del programa en si, etc.

Yo no lo he usado más allá de la simulación ya que no tengo dicho IC PLL y jamas lo he usado o visto usar en los equipos que he tenido que reparar/atender.

Se que se usa en TV pero en este caso yo permanezco del lado de la pantalla de los mismos y no de la parte de atrás  . 

Saludos.


----------



## lahmun (Abr 28, 2020)

Hola,
 ¿Alguien aquí puede explicar qué significan estas piezas aparte en el lado TSA5511: 

```
I2COut SDA,SCL,$C2, [HI,LO,$8E,$10] 'Write to TSA 5511
I2COut SDA,SCL,$C2, [HI,LO,$8E,$00] 'Unlock System HERE FOR UNLOCK <-> ACTUAL USED THIS
I2COut SDA,SCL,$C2,[HI,LO,$8E,$24]  'Lock System HERE FOR LOCK <-> TEST ONLY
```

Qué diferencia y estos:

```
I2CSend 0xc6  'Byte 1 => Addres for TSA5511 (write)  (11000110)
'I2CSend 0xc2  'Byte 1 => Addres for TSA5511 (write) (11000010)
I2CSend divider.HB  'Byte 2 => first byte
I2CSend divider.LB  'Byte 3 => Second byte
I2CSend 0xce  'Byte 4 => Chargepump set to 220uA  (11001110)  = (1 CP T1 T0 1 1 1 OS)
'I2CSend 0x8e  'Byte 4 => Chargepump set to 50uA   (10001110) = (1 CP T1 T0 1 1 1 OS)
I2CStop
```

Y a continuación hay una referencia:

```
'&h8e = binary 10001110

'Charge-pump
'And test bits
'1 CP T1 T0 1 1 1 OS
'1 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 (&h8e)

'CP charge-pump current
'cp = 0 50 µa
'cp = 1 220 µa
'p3 To p0 = 1 limited-current Output is active
'p7 To p4 = 1 open-collector Output is active
'p7 To p0 = 0 outputs are in High impedance state
't1, t0, os = 0 0 0 normal operation
't1 = 1 p6 = fref, p7 = fdiv
't0 = 1 3-state charge-pump
'os =1 operational ampli?er Output is switched off (varicap drive Disable)
```

Gracias,
Lahmun


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 28, 2020)

Yo como no lo he usado y no he tenido tiempo de estudiarlo no lo he visto con detalle pero esas preguntas las contestas si estudias debidamente la hoja de datos del IC.

En él está debidamente explicado en qué forma se debe comunicar con él y qué significa cada cosa sobre todo a partir de la hoja Nº6 en adelante.

Por si no lo tienes y no está ya en el foro, lo subo aquí.

Los moderadores dispondrán en caso de ser información redundante.


----------



## lahmun (May 19, 2020)

Hola a todas,

Encontré este código, cuando hice la compilación, hay un error, ¿podría alguien aquí como experto y maestro ayudarme? .



```
'****************************************************************
'* Name : 16F88 TSA5511.BAS *
'* Author : Winate_K *
'* Notice : Copyright © 2012 *
'* : All Rights Reserved *
'* Date : 29/5/2012 *
'* Version : 1.0 *
'* Notes : *
'* : *
'****************************************************************
Device = 16F88
@CONFIG_REQ
@__CONFIG _CONFIG1, cp_off & ccp1_rb0 & debug_off & wrt_protect_off & cpd_off & lvp_off & boden_off & mclr_on & PWRTE_ON & WDT_OFF & INTRC_IO
@__CONFIG _CONFIG2, IESO_OFF & FCMEN_OFF
#define I2C_SCLOUT On
All_Digital = TRUE
TRISA = %11111000
TRISB = %11100000
OSCCON =%01101110
ANSEL = $00011000
Declare LCD_Lines = 2' LCD 4 Line
Declare LCD_DTPin = PORTB.0 'LCD Data Pin
Declare LCD_Interface = 4' LCD Data Pin 4
Declare LCD_RSPin = PORTB.4 'LCD RS Pin
Declare LCD_ENPin = PORTA. 6 'LCD AND Pin
Declare Adin_Res 10
Declare Adin_Tad frc
Declare Adin_Stime = 100

Symbol SDA = PORTA.1' I2C SDA PORTA.1
Symbol SCL = PORTA.0 'I2C Scl PORTA.0
Symbol LED = PORTA.2
Symbol LOO = 0
Symbol Speed = 10
Symbol PWM_SIG = PORTA.7
Symbol Key Higher = PORTB.7
Symbol Key Lower = PORTB.5

Dim Speed As Byte
Dim FREQ_step As Word 'Frequency step
Dim FREQ_khz As Word 'Frequency Khz
Dim FREQ_mhz As Word 'Frequency Mhz
Dim FREQ As Word
Dim F_CONTROL As Word
Dim ADRESS As Byte 'TSA5511 i2c adres
Dim LO As FREQ.LowByte
Dim HI As FREQ.HighByte

quanta con 30 '+Vref = 5V : Quanta=5V/1023*256=1.251
adval var Word
adval1 var Byte
ADCON1 = %11000000 'Right Justify A/D result
Clear
PORTA.2 = 1
Cls
Print $fe, 1
Print At 1,1," HELLO "
Print At 2,1," WECOME TO FM PLL "
DelayMS 1500
Print At 1,1," FM TRANSMITTER "
Print At 2,1," *SISAKET PLL V1* "
DelayMS 1500

loop:
ADRESS = $C0 'TSA5511 in adres
FREQ_step = ERead 02
If FREQ_step > 0 Then TSA

FREQ_set:
DelayMS 100
FREQ_mhz = (FREQ_step*10/2)//100
FREQ_khz = (FREQ_step*10/2)/100
Print $fe, 1
Print At 1, 1, "Set FM"
Print At 2, 1, "Pw 0.0 W Rf 0.0 W"
DelayMS 100
If PORTB.5 = 1 Then UP_freq
If PORTB.7 = 1 Then DOWN_freq
If PORTB.6 = 1 Then SET_freq

'----------------------- Tsa5511 --------------------------
FREQ = FREQ_step
I2COUT SDA,SCL,ADRESS,[HI,LO,$8E,$10]
GoTo FREQ_set

UP_freq:
DelayMS 50
FREQ_step = FREQ_step + 1 'step 5
If FREQ_step > 2160 Then FREQ_step = 1750
GoTo FREQ_set

DOWN_freq:
DelayMS 50
FREQ_step = FREQ_step - 1 'step 5
If FREQ_step < 1750 Then FREQ_step = 2160
GoTo FREQ_set
'--------------------------data ---------------------------
SET_freq:
EWrite 02, [FREQ_step]
DelayMS 200
'----------------------- Tsa5511 --------------------------
TSA:
FREQ = FREQ_step
I2COUT SDA,SCL,ADRESS,[HI,LO,$8E,$00] '[HI,LO,$8E,$OO]
DelayMS 200
'----------------------Tsa5511 Control ----------------------
I2CIN SDA,SCL,ADRESS,[F_CONTROL]
If F_CONTROL.6 = 1 Then kitli
FREQ_mhz = (FREQ_step*10/2)//100
FREQ_khz = (FREQ_step*10/2)/100
Print $fe, 1
Print At 1, 1, "Scan FM"
If PORTB.6 = 1 Then FREQ_set
Print At 2, 1, "Pw 0.0 W Rf 0.0 W"
'GoSub PW
GoTo TSA

kitli:
I2COUT SDA,SCL,ADRESS,[HI,LO,$8E,$21] '[HI,LO,$8E,$24]
FREQ_mhz = (FREQ_step*10/2)//100
FREQ_khz = (FREQ_step*10/2)/100
Print $fe, 1
Print At 1, 1, "OnAir FM"
If PORTB.6 = 1 Then FREQ_set
GoSub PW

'ADCON0 = %11100101
PW:
Snelheid = ERead 0
While 1 = 1
If ToetsHoger = LOO And Snelheid < 250 Then Inc Snelheid
If ToetsLager = LOO And Snelheid > 0 Then Dec Snelheid
PWM PWM_SIG,Snelheid,StartSnelheid
If Snelheid <> ERead 0 Then EWrite 0,[Snelheid]
Print At 2, 1, "Pw 0.0 W Rf 0.0 W"
Adcin 4, adval 'A/D [RA4 AN4]
adval = (adval) */ quanta
If adval < 1000 Then Print At 2,4," ", Dec1 adval Dig 2, ".", Dec1 adval Dig 1
If adval > 999 Then Print At 2,4, Dec1 adval Dig 3, Dec1 adval Dig 2, ".", Dec1 adval Dig 1

Adcin 3, adval1 'A/D [RA3 AN3]
adval1 = (adval1) */ quanta
Print At 2, 16, Dec1 adval1 Dig 2, ".", Dec1 adval1 Dig 1
If PORTB.6=1 Then FREQ_set
Wend

End
```


Muchas gracias


----------



## ricbevi (May 19, 2020)

No se si me alcanzaras a entender pero a mi criterio es mejor empezar con un programa desde el comienzo que no solucionar los errores de este ya que los hay de todo tipo y variedad.

Si aun persistes aquí lo tienes corregidor en cuanto a los problemas por los que no compilaba pero no garantizo que funcione. 

```
'****************************************************************
'* Name : 16F88 TSA5511.BAS *
'* Author : Winate_K *
'* Notice : Copyright © 2012 *
'* : All Rights Reserved *
'* Date : 29/5/2012 *
'* Version : 1.0 *
'* Notes : *
'* : *
'****************************************************************
Device = 16F88
@CONFIG_REQ
@__CONFIG _CONFIG1, cp_off & ccp1_rb0 & debug_off & wrt_protect_off & cpd_off & lvp_off & boden_off & mclr_on & PWRTE_ON & WDT_OFF & INTRC_IO
@__CONFIG _CONFIG2, IESO_OFF & FCMEN_OFF
#define I2C_SCLOUT On
All_Digital = TRUE
TRISA = %11111000
TRISB = %11100000
OSCCON =%01101110
ANSEL = %00011000
Declare LCD_Lines = 2' LCD 4 Line
Declare LCD_DTPin = PORTB.0 'LCD Data Pin
Declare LCD_Interface = 4' LCD Data Pin 4
Declare LCD_RSPin = PORTB.4 'LCD RS Pin
Declare LCD_ENPin = PORTA. 6 'LCD AND Pin
Declare Adin_Res 10
Declare Adin_Tad frc
Declare Adin_Stime = 100

Symbol SDA = PORTA.1' I2C SDA PORTA.1
Symbol SCL = PORTA.0 'I2C Scl PORTA.0
Symbol LED = PORTA.2
Symbol LOO = 0
Symbol Speed = 10
Symbol PWM_SIG = PORTA.7

Dim FREQ_step As Word 'Frequency step
Dim FREQ_khz As Word 'Frequency Khz
Dim FREQ_mhz As Word 'Frequency Mhz
Dim FREQ As Word
Dim F_CONTROL As Word
Dim ADRESS As Byte 'TSA5511 i2c adres
Dim LO As FREQ.LowByte
Dim HI As FREQ.HighByte
Dim Snelheid As Byte  ' Velocidad
Dim ToetsHoger As Byte ' subir
Dim ToetsLager As Byte  ' bajar
Dim StartSnelheid As Byte ' velocidad de inicio


Symbol quanta = 30 '+Vref = 5V : Quanta=5V/1023*256=1.251
Dim adval As Word
Dim adval1 As Byte
ADCON1 = %11000000 'Right Justify A/D result
Clear
High LED
Cls
Print $fe, 1
Print At 1,1," HELLO "
Print At 2,1," WECOME TO FM PLL "
DelayMS 15000
Print At 1,1," FM TRANSMITTER "
Print At 2,1," *SISAKET PLL V1* "
DelayMS 15000

Loopi:
ADRESS = $C0 'TSA5511 in adres
FREQ_step = ERead 02
If FREQ_step > 0 Then TSA

FREQ_set:
            DelayMS 100
            FREQ_mhz = (FREQ_step*10/2)//100
            FREQ_khz = (FREQ_step*10/2)/100
            Print $fe, 1
            Print At 1, 1, "Set FM"
            Print At 2, 1, "Pw 0.0 W Rf 0.0 W"
            DelayMS 100
            If PORTB.5 = 1 Then UP_freq
            If PORTB.7 = 1 Then DOWN_freq
            If PORTB.6 = 1 Then SET_freq

'----------------------- Tsa5511 --------------------------
            FREQ = FREQ_step
            I2COut SDA,SCL,ADRESS,[HI,LO,$8E,$10]
            GoTo FREQ_set

UP_freq:
        DelayMS 50
        FREQ_step = FREQ_step + 1 'step 5
        If FREQ_step > 2160 Then FREQ_step = 1750
        GoTo FREQ_set

DOWN_freq:
          DelayMS 50
          FREQ_step = FREQ_step - 1 'step 5
          If FREQ_step < 1750 Then FREQ_step = 2160
          GoTo FREQ_set
'--------------------------data ---------------------------
SET_freq:
            EWrite 02, [FREQ_step]
            DelayMS 200
'----------------------- Tsa5511 --------------------------
TSA:
        FREQ = FREQ_step
        I2COut SDA,SCL,ADRESS,[HI,LO,$8E,$00] '[HI,LO,$8E,$OO]
        DelayMS 200
'----------------------Tsa5511 Control ----------------------
        I2CIn SDA,SCL,ADRESS,[F_CONTROL]
        If F_CONTROL.6 = 1 Then kitli
        FREQ_mhz = (FREQ_step*10/2)//100
        FREQ_khz = (FREQ_step*10/2)/100
        Print $fe, 1
        Print At 1, 1, "Scan FM"
        If PORTB.6 = 1 Then FREQ_set
        Print At 2, 1, "Pw 0.0 W Rf 0.0 W"
        'GoSub PW
        GoTo TSA

kitli:
        I2COut SDA,SCL,ADRESS,[HI,LO,$8E,$21] '[HI,LO,$8E,$24]
        FREQ_mhz = (FREQ_step*10/2)//100
        FREQ_khz = (FREQ_step*10/2)/100
        Print $fe, 1
        Print At 1, 1, "OnAir FM"
        If PORTB.6 = 1 Then FREQ_set
        GoSub PW

'ADCON0 = %11100101
PW:
        Snelheid = ERead 0     '
    While 1 = 1
        If ToetsHoger = LOO And Snelheid < 250 Then Inc Snelheid
        If ToetsLager = LOO And Snelheid > 0 Then Dec Snelheid
        PWM PWM_SIG,Snelheid , StartSnelheid
        If Snelheid <> ERead 0 Then EWrite 0,[Snelheid]
        Print At 2, 1, "Pw 0.0 W Rf 0.0 W"
        Adcin 4, adval 'A/D [RA4 AN4]
        adval = (adval) */ quanta
        If adval < 1000 Then
            Print At 2,4," ", Dec1 Dig 2,adval, ".", Dec1 Dig 1, adval
        EndIf
        If adval > 999 Then
            Print At 2,4, Dec1 Dig 3,adval , Dec1 Dig 2,adval , ".", Dec1 Dig 1,adval
        EndIf

        Adcin 3, adval1 'A/D [RA3 AN3]
        adval1 = (adval1) */ quanta
        Print At 2, 16, Dec1 Dig 2,adval1, ".", Dec1 Dig 1, adval1
        If PORTB.6 = 1 Then FREQ_set
    Wend

End
```


----------



## lahmun (May 19, 2020)

Hola Ric,
Mucha gente es muy discreta sobre códigos antiguos como este, podría ser esto muy importante.

De todos modos gracias, lo estudiaré para entender.

Algunos de ellos simplemente copian y pegan de fredsxx, hace mucho tiempo.


Gracias,
Lahmun


----------



## Americo8888 (May 20, 2020)

lahmun dijo:


> Hola Ric,
> Mucha gente es muy discreta sobre códigos antiguos como este, podría ser esto muy importante.
> 
> De todos modos gracias, lo estudiaré para entender.
> ...


Hola, más que muy importante, es un negocio hacer los PLLs con microcontroladores PIC, por eso los que tienen su código fuente lo guardan celosamente, aunque si lo hicieran con Arduino, sería hasta más barato desde un punto de vista de hardware, pero sería abierto y eso no lo quieren hacer!!!
Saludos


----------



## lahmun (May 21, 2020)

Hola,
son muy afortunados, porque hace mucho tiempo, un foro cuyo nombre es fredsforum discute mucho sobre HF o este transmisor, por lo que algunas personas tienen suerte de copiar y pegar desde allí, pero ahora ese foro estaba cerrado, podría ser el propietario ... intente para visitar allí, entonces sabes, en este momento no puedes acceder o registrarte en ese foro.

Gracias
Lahmun


----------



## ricbevi (May 21, 2020)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola, más que muy importante, es un negocio hacer los PLLs con microcontroladores PIC, por eso los que tienen su código fuente lo guardan celosamente, aunque si lo hicieran con Arduino, sería hasta más barato desde un punto de vista de hardware, pero sería abierto y eso no lo quieren hacer!!!
> Saludos



OFF-TOPIC

Desde siempre todo diseñador ha tratado de proteger su diseño contra copia si eso es posible( a nivel de acciones propias o mediante la ley).

Cuando no existían los PIC también se limaban los IC o los componentes donde estaba la identificación para dificultar que cualquiera, con poco trabajo, se hiciera del trabajo del que lo diseño. 

Con la invención de los micro-controladores con protección contra lectura, ese trabajo es mas "limpio" si se quiere por que con negar el acceso a la lectura del software diseñado es similar el resultado.

Diseñar un software con su respectivo hardware que funcione correctamente, de ese tipo, conlleva un trabajo importante para ser ofrecido para un copy-paste sin más.


----------



## dicksonjo (Jun 12, 2020)

Amigos*, *encontré un cristal de 7.159090 *M*hz*.* *¿S*erá que me servirá para armar el PLL con el IC LM7001*?*


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 12, 2020)

Si el archivo del hex del PIC y el circuito del LM7001 indican un cristal de 7.200KHz te saldrá en la realidad todo corrido de frecuencia por que el patrón en vez de estar donde debiera, esta desplazado 40KHz hacia abajo o mas de donde debería estar.

Puede andar con uno de 7.199 0 7.201 pero mucho mas no me arriesgaría.


----------



## hermes30 (Jun 18, 2020)

Saludos a todos los colegas gracias por esa informacion que comparten .
 Estoy haciendo pruebas con el BH1415 con un codigo sencillo en pic c la idea es    mejorarlo con mas funciones.  
 Si alguien en el foro  a probado con este pll para compartir informacion.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 18, 2020)

*hermes30 *revisa el buscador de foro(lupa con la inscripción de Buscar en la esquina superior derecha de la pagina) con la nomenclatura del IC y veras que ya fue mencionado algunas veces.

Revisa lo que hay al respecto y por cierto no es un PLL si no un sistema mas completo de emisión de audio inalámbrico en FM.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## hermes30 (Jun 18, 2020)

Si colega Ric  ya busque  el el foro y no hay mucha informacion y claro ya revise el data sheet  y tiene codificador estereo y limitador de audio y otras funciones.
Seguire haciendo pruebas y  mejorando el codigo para agregarle mas funciones gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 19, 2020)

No programo en C y lo que encontré muy básico, posiblemente ya lo has probado


```
int setFreq[] = {1,0,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,0,1,0,0,1,0};
// set the frequency to 102.1 MHz and other config bits for audio IC
// write_to_chip - write enable, clock, and data bits to audio IC
void write_to_chip(){
                int i,j;
                PBOUT |= 0x01;
                for(j = 0; j <= 10; j++) // set a clock delay
                    asm("nop");
                for(i = 0; i < 16; i++){
                    if(setFreq[i] == 1)
                        PBOUT |= 0x04; // set data bit
                    else PBOUT &= 0xFB;
                    for(j = 0; j <= 10; j++) // set clock down delay
                        asm("nop");
                    PBOUT |= 0x02; // turn clock on
                    for(j = 0; j <= 10; j++) // set up clock delay
                        asm("nop");
                    PBOUT &= 0xFD; // turn clock off   
    }
    PBOUT &= 0xFE;
}
```

Del documento que adjunto en la pagina 16.

A partir de allí se puede agregar/modificar para controlar diferentes entradas/salidas(rotary encoder, teclado, LCD, etc).


----------



## hermes30 (Jun 19, 2020)

Gracias por la informacion colega ric 
 poco a poco se va complementando y aprendiendo mas.
Este fin de semana de cuarentena todavia en mi pais me dedico a leer el pdf  y seguir avanzando con la programacion.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 20, 2020)

Seria interesante que pudieras compartir al menos algunos de los avances, si los hay y así lo deseas para que el foro tenga el tema tratado en mas profundidad.

Desde ya gracias.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## hermes30 (Jun 20, 2020)

Si claro la otra semana publico algo mas concreto


----------



## hermes30 (Jun 20, 2020)

Este es el codigo  para el BH1415 en c lo encontre en youtube de un colega brasilero Edimar .
Esta con la simulacion en proteus original y otra que hice y funciona bien .
La idea es revisarlo  mejorarlo y aprender mas .


----------



## albertodj79 (Jul 22, 2020)

romees dijo:


> Hola a todos los amigos del foro, pues aqui un poco tarde pero probando el pll con 2 etapas de potencia logro los 40 Watts, hice unas modificaciones en los transistores de salida con el bfr91 y el c2053 en lugar de los 4427
> 
> Las fotos en plena operación, estas son las etapas amplificadoras en la salida un c 2630.


hola amigo me facilitarias el esquema de tu ampli rf con 2sc2630 porfa mi correo es *Como NO cumplo las políticas del Foro, me editaron el mensaje.*


----------



## Elfren (Oct 19, 2020)

por favor me podrian enviar las pistas del saa 1057 en  el programa creado graciasds por favor


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 2, 2021)

Transmisor FM, PLL (Redfield29) ver. 2.0 mejorado 8w​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 2, 2021)

jhonCM dijo:


> Transmisor FM, PLL (Redfield29) ver. 2.0 mejorado 8w​


!Felicitaciones , caro Don jhonCM , tu diseño y montagen te quedou de 10!
!Los planos de montagen seria arquirecontra bienvenido!
!Saludos!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 3, 2021)

jhonCM dijo:


> Transmisor FM, PLL (Redfield29) ver. 2.0 mejorado 8w​


Muy bien, por lo que veo estás usando el 2SC1971 original de Mitsubishi ¿no?

Este transistor, con una correcta alimentación y un disipador adecuado puede dar los 8 watios perfectamente... aunque como digo, con un disipador adecuado y a ser posible con ventilación forzada. Un gran transistor.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 3, 2021)

Transmisor FM, PLL (Redfield29) ver. 2.0 mejorado 8w​Hola amigos del foro saludos a todos. Les presento este pll RL35-N Redfield mejorado no solo en la potencia de salida también en sonido y enganche del saa1057. Ajustable a la potencia deseada de 3w a 8w banda ancha 88-108Mhz elaborado a partir del gran aporte de Redfield los transistores usados son S9018, BFR96 y el C1971, baricap 1vs101 placa de 10x10cm


----------



## radium98 (Nov 3, 2021)

post the pcb ?


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 3, 2021)

Bueno como lo solicitaron, continuamos con el aporte al Foro de Electrónica. PCB y esquemático diseñado por mi espero que les guste siempre agradeciendo a redfield por su aporte inicial saludos a todos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 3, 2021)

jhonCM dijo:


> Bueno como lo solicitaron, continuamos con el aporte al Foro de Electrónica. PCB y esquemático diseñado por mi espero que les guste siempre agradeciendo a redfield por su aporte inicial saludos a todos.


!Muchissimas gracias Don jhonCM por tan gran  generosidad en subir los planos !
Ahora se no for pedir mucho , ? podrias subir lo diagrama esquemactico del paso PLL + PIC?
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 3, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Muchissimas gracias Don jhonCM por tan gran  generosidad en subir los planos !
> Ahora se no for pedir mucho , ? podrias subir lo diagrama esquemactico del paso PLL + PIC?
> !Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!


Transmisor FM, PLL (Redfield29) ver. 2.0 mejorado 8w (JM)​


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 3, 2021)

Transmisor FM, PLL (Redfield29) ver. 2.0 mejorado 8w (JM)​hola mis queridos amigos. les comento que el transmisor es muy estable y muy buena calidad de sonido aqui les subo un rar. con todo el contenido del aporte


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 3, 2021)

jhonCM dijo:


> Transmisor FM, PLL (Redfield29) ver. 2.0 mejorado 8w (JM)​hola mis queridos amigos. les comento que el transmisor es muy estable y muy buena calidad de sonido aqui les subo un rar. con todo el contenido del aporte


!Mejor que eso solamente si venir un ya armado y aun de regalo , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
!Muchissimas gracias  Paisano por lo rico aporte!
!Saludos!


----------



## victorpena (Nov 10, 2021)

Estimados , buenas tardes a todos, Jhon(JM), he tenido ganas de fabricar este proyecto, tengo los implementos, pero tengo una consulta, no se nada de programación de PIC, como traspaso la información del HEX al PIC, se que puede sonar tonta la pregunta, pero insisto no se nada de programación de PIC, ojala me pudiera orientar, me comprometo una vez terminado subo los archivos del pcb en gerber para que puedan confeccionarlo, saludos
​


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 10, 2021)

victorpena dijo:


> Estimados , buenas tardes a todos, Jhon(JM), he tenido ganas de fabricar este proyecto, tengo los implementos, pero tengo una consulta, no se nada de programación de PIC, como traspaso la información del HEX al PIC, se que puede sonar tonta la pregunta, pero insisto no se nada de programación de PIC, ojala me pudiera orientar, me comprometo una vez terminado subo los archivos del pcb en gerber para que puedan confeccionarlo, saludos
> ​



*H*ola. victorpena
*C*ompra  un programador pickit*,* hay muchos en el mercado*,* yo uso pickit2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 10, 2021)

victorpena dijo:


> "no se nada de programación de PIC, como traspaso la información del HEX al PIC, se que puede sonar tonta la pregunta, pero insisto no se nada de programación de PIC"
> ​


!Entonses somos 2 , Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## victorpena (Nov 10, 2021)

JHON, DANIEL SALUDOS TAMBIEN Y GRACIAS, comprare entonces el mismo que usted usa, hay que instalar algun programa?


Jhon(JM) dijo:


> hola. victorpena
> compra  un programador pickit hay muchos en el mercado yo uso pickit2


cual seria la diferencia con el PICKIT3


victorpena dijo:


> JHON, DANIEL SALUDOS TAMBIEN Y GRACIAS, comprare entonces el mismo que usted usa, hay que instalar algun programa?
> 
> cual seria la diferencia con el PICKIT3Estimado ya he comprado el PICKIT3,5 con el clip (modulo para colocar el PIC), mientras tanto empezare con el diseño del PCB, cuando este listo lo publicare, saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 10, 2021)

victorpena dijo:


> JHON, DANIEL SALUDOS TAMBIEN Y GRACIAS, comprare entonces el mismo que usted usa, hay que instalar algun programa?
> 
> cual seria la diferencia con el PICKIT3


Todos los programadores de PIC/memorias, etc. necesitan un software que los gestione/haga trabajar.

Generalmente el fabricante del hardware(placa) es el proveedor del software(programa) y(o driver si es necesario) para que este funcione correctamente.

La diferencia entre la versión dos y tres es que este ultimo es mas moderno y tiene actualizaciones, soporta los microcontroladores mas nuevos, etc.

Si la función va a ser programar un microcontrolador muy de vez en cuando y de la serie antigua, el 2 es suficiente, si no ya conviene comprar el 3 a mi criterio.

De la versión dos ha cientos de clones y o versiones  diferente que aprovechan dicho desarrollo ya que utiliza un PIC que se encuentra en formado DIL que cualquiera puede colocar/soldar en un PCB pero la versión tres esta desarrollada en base a un microcontrolador que es de montaje superficial y no todos pueden colocarlo/soldarlo al PCB.   

El software esta para descargar en la web del fabricante o incluido en alguna de las herramientas de desarrollo(software) que también este provee.


----------



## victorpena (Nov 10, 2021)

Hola RICBEVI, gracias por su respuesta, imagine que tenia que ver con la version, he comprado el 3,5, la diferencia es de menos de 3USD, saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 11, 2021)

Pretendo hacer una critica constructiva a algo que observe en lo subido  por Jhon(JM) aquí lo cual por falta de tiempo no tuve oportunidad de expresar.

En las imágenes se ve perfectamente y muy prolijamente bobinadas y ubicadas/alineadas las bobinas del pasa bajos de salida y/o los choques de RF.

Estéticamente es muy lindo de observar pero funcionalmente no es lo mas recomendable ya que se producen acoplamientos entre la celdas del pasa bajos y eso da como resultado que decaigan en su función especifica que es filtrar/atenuar las armónicas que pudieran estar saliendo de la etapa de salida.

En general lo que esta en un esquema eléctrico no es cien porciento reproducible en la practica en los temas de RF, máxime cuando se sube unos cientos de MHz.

La solución es o bobinar las mismas en otro sentido de giro y alternarlas, girarlas noventa grados una con respecto a otras o colocarlas dentro de un gabinete/blindaje.

Como esta, va a funcionar pero es como andar con un sombrero colocado a modo de zapato.

Lo que manifiesto a cerca de los bobinados es fácilmente corroborable en cualquier libro de magnetismo y es el principio por el cual trabaja un transformador, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 11, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Pretendo hacer una critica constructiva a algo que observe en lo subido  por Jhon(JM) aquí lo cual por falta de tiempo no tuve oportunidad de expresar.
> 
> En las imágenes se ve perfectamente y muy prolijamente bobinadas y ubicadas/alineadas las bobinas del pasa bajos de salida y/o los choques de RF.
> 
> ...


De plenissimo acuerdo con las reconmendaciones de  Don ricbevi , afortunadamente ese "defecto" es muy sinples de corrigir , basta girar en 90° la segunda bobina del filtro pasa bajos tipo triple PI Grego de salida de RF y listo !
Asi tenemos lo debido ayslamento del canpo magnectico generado entre las 3 bobinas que conpoen lo filtro pasa bajos triple PI Grego de salida de RF.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 11, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Pretendo hacer una critica constructiva a algo que observe en lo subido  por Jhon(JM) aquí lo cual por falta de tiempo no tuve oportunidad de expresar.
> 
> En las imágenes se ve perfectamente y muy prolijamente bobinadas y ubicadas/alineadas las bobinas del pasa bajos de salida y/o los choques de RF.
> 
> ...


hola ricbevi
supongo que no te gustan asi


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 11, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> hola ricbevi
> supongo que no te gustan asi


Los Chinos seguramente tanpoco estan preocupados con la pureza espectral de su engendros , Jajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 11, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Pretendo hacer una critica constructiva a algo que observe en lo subido  por Jhon(JM) aquí lo cual por falta de tiempo no tuve oportunidad de expresar.
> 
> En las imágenes se ve perfectamente y muy prolijamente bobinadas y ubicadas/alineadas las bobinas del pasa bajos de salida y/o los choques de RF.
> 
> ...


pero es como andar con un sombrero colocado a modo de zapato
yo creo sabes mas que los ingenieros de CZE y que estas perdiendo plata mano kkkkk
ricbevi yo no uso choques en ese trasmisor asi que esa no me parese una critica constructiva
por lomenos yo copio de los que de verdad saben. si va a decir algo que sea con fundamento y su aporte al foro de electronica
Saludos


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Los Chinos seguramente tanpoco estan preocupados con la pureza espectral de su engendros , Jajajajajajaja!
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


los produdtos CZE pasan por un estandar de calidad riguroso antes de salir en masa al mercado
son muy buenos lo digo por esperiencia ya vengo trabajando hace mucho tiempo con ellos
ellos si tienes las herramientas y esperiancia saber la calidad y pureza espectral como dises tu daniel lopes


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 11, 2021)

Caro Don Jhon(JM) es sabido que las bobinas que conpoen un filtro pasa bajos deben tener su ejes desencontrados ( desplazados en 90° grados) para NO incorrer en lo riesgo de acoplamentos indesejables lo que molesta la eficienzia de filtragen.
No que no funcione lo filtro pasa bajos y si que ese facto cuando no observado y debidamente corrigido diminue su efizienzia en rechazar los harmonicos correlacionados con la frequenzia fundamental (2x , 3x , Nx).
!Saludos!


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 11, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Caro Don Jhon(JM) es sabido que las bobinas que conpoen un filtro pasa bajos deben tener su ejes desencontrados ( desplazados en 90° grados) para NO incorrer en lo riesgo de acoplamentos indesejables lo que molesta la eficienzia de filtragen.
> No que no funcione lo filtro pasa bajos y si que ese facto cuando no observado y debidamente corrigido diminue su efizienzia en rechazar los harmonicos correlacionados con la frequenzia fundamental (2x , 3x , Nx).
> !Saludos!


Exelente obserbacion querido Daniel Lopes
asi se habla
bueno teorica mente es correcto pero en la practica es que se ve como funciona
el sircuito esta acoplado para que trabaje perfectamente asi y no es solo para que se vea bonito y ya te esplico porque 

Esta es la manera corecta de las bobinas pasa bajos como se ve en la imagen. En este caso se hace muy necesario colocarlas asi corecta mente porque el sircuito es de mas potencia y la bobina produce un campo mayor y con certeza puede interferir la una con la otra quitandole calidad al filtrado
hola


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 12, 2021)

Bueno les voy a mostrar un modulo de 200wast. Se esta alimentando con  24 volt. y 9.8 Amp.  osea 24x9,8 igual a 235w de consumo de energuia y se exita com 3wats en la entrada


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 12, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> hola ricbevi
> supongo que no te gustan asi


No es problema de gusto, solo de colaborar con una critica constructiva(aunque a usted no le parezca que así es). 

Hay cientos de personas que entran al foro para aprender y si las cosas no están como corresponde a los criterios de la física elemental es sano que se remarquen/señalen.

Me parece que este es un espacio para debatir y rebatir de ser necesario con argumentos basados en lo universalmente demostrable.

Saludos.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 12, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> No es problema de gusto, solo de colaborar con una critica constructiva(aunque a usted no le parezca que así es).
> 
> Hay cientos de personas que entran al foro para aprender y si las cosas no están como corresponde a los criterios de la física elemental es sano que se remarquen/señalen.
> 
> ...


Hola ricbevi.
ahora si estamos hablando bien querido rebevi,  no con sonbreo y zapatos. De esa manera te agradesco mucho tu comentario
pero yo te puedo demostrar que ese tipo de filtro pasa bajos esta perfecta mente, bueno. Primera mente las bobinas no estan en lineas todas estan a 45° y no se acercan al nucleo entre ellas, en um transmisor de no mucha potencia trabajan perfectamente como lo vemos en los CZE yo personalmente lo e puesto en tractica y los e probado en analizador de espectro.
Segundo las bobinas solo se pueden alterar en el nucleo es por eso que vemos bobinas con nucle de ferrita, hierro, bronce y de aire
Bueno y por ultimo que mas demostracion que el tranmisor JM8W RN35 funciona perfectamente en toda la banda de FM sim armonicos ni interferencias y con precision, para que echarle agua susia a algo que funciona bien y comprobado?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 12, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola ricbevi.
> ahora si estamos hablando bien querido rebevi,  no con sonbreo y zapatos. De esa manera te agradesco mucho tu comentario
> pero yo te puedo demostrar que ese tipo de filtro pasa bajos esta perfecta mente, bueno. Primera mente las bobinas no estan en lineas todas estan a 45° y no se acercan al nucleo entre ellas, en um transmisor de no mucha potencia trabajan perfectamente como lo vemos en los CZE yo personalmente lo e puesto en tractica y los e probado en analizador de espectro.
> Segundo las bobinas solo se pueden alterar en el nucleo es por eso que vemos bobinas con nucle de ferrita, hierro, bronce y de aire
> Bueno y por ultimo que mas demostracion que el tranmisor JM8W RN35 funciona perfectamente en toda la banda de FM sim armonicos ni interferencias y con precision, para que echarle agua susia a algo que funciona bien y comprobado?


Caro Don Jhon(JM) , seres curioso , ? tienes equipos de testes y medidas especificos para RF ( Radiofrequenzia) para garantizar sin dudas lo que aclaras ?


Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Sin duda daniel lopes yo tengo el RTL-SDR rádio tcxo rtl sdr r820t2 rtl2832u
> yo estoy esperando placas virgen para montar el de 20w les voy a subir imagenes bien espectograficas
> ya no esta en mi poder el transmisor JM8w se lo negocie a un colega.


Huuuuuummmm , ok no es un equipo prolijo ( Alta Gamma) para la aplicación , peeeero es mejor que no tener nada en las manos ( afinal quien no tiene perro caza con gatos).
!Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2021)

https://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/inductor/mutual-inductance.html
		










						Mutual Inductance : Theory, Formula, Derivation & Its Applications
					

This Article Discusses an Overview of What is a Mutual Inductance, Theory, Derivation, Formula, Coupling Coefficient & Its Applications




					www.elprocus.com
				






			http://web.mit.edu/viz/EM/visualizations/coursenotes/modules/inductance.pdf


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 12, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Caro Don Jhon(JM) , seres curioso , ? tienes equipos de testes y medidas especificos para RF ( Radiofrequenzia) para garantizar sin dudas lo que aclaras ?
> 
> Huuuuuummmm , ok no es un equipo prolijo ( Alta Gamma) para la aplicación , peeeero es mejor que no tener nada en las manos ( afinal quien no tiene perro caza con gatos).
> !Saludos!


Exactamente no todos tenemos el privilegio de tener equipamientos de alta gama pero tenemos lo suficiente para hacer un buen trabajo

Pero ya que hablas de equipamientos de alta gama te digo que por eso pongo de ejemplo a los de CZE porque ellos si tienen y no cualquier cosa entiendes. Como crees que ellos van a colocar en sus transmisores algo que da errado


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 12, 2021)

Veo claramente que te encanta la CZE China , imagine entonses si miraste adentro de una :  "Rockwell Collins" , "BE" (Broadcasting Electronics) , "Harris" , "Orban" , "Nautel" , "Telefunken" , Rohde & Schwarz ,Marconi ,  eso SI son enpresas prolijas ,  realmente  sólidas que  sapen como hacer su productos Alta-Gamma !
!Saludos!


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 12, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Veo claramente que te encanta la CZE China , imagine entonses si miraste adentro de una :  "Rockwell Collins" , "BE" (Broadcasting Electronics) , "Harris" , "Orban" , "Nautel" , "Telefunken" , Rohde & Schwarz ,Marconi ,  eso SI son enpresas prolijas ,  realmente  sólidas que  sapen como hacer su productos Alta-Gamma !
> !Saludos!


Como dijo ricvebi no se trata de gusto kkkk

Yo hablo de los CZE solo como ejemplo mi querido Daniel lopes por que los he mano ciado y trabajado con ellos no es para que pienses que solo he trabajado con ellos.
tambien ago mencion de ellos porque son baratos comerciales y concerteza mas conocido por muchas personas
Yo no hablo solo de teorías sino también por la práctica y experiencia en el campo de la RF. Más de 20 años mi amigo ni siquiera esistia los CZE cuando ya yo estaba dándole a la FM jajaja
En el módulo de 200w puedes apreciar las bobinas cruzadas entre ellas a 90 cierto!, yo estoy claro en el tema y gracias por la opinión



 Saludo a todos desde Brasil


----------



## artidoro1006 (Nov 12, 2021)

Queridos amigos como estan, quiero hacer este transmisor, alguien que ya lo haya realizado y pueda guiarme por favor, recien estoy iniciando en electronica, por favor.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 12, 2021)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Queridos amigos como estan, quiero hacer este transmisor, alguien que ya lo haya realizado y pueda guiarme por favor, recien estoy iniciando en electronica, por favor.


Hola artidoro1006.

Descarga el contenido del mi aporte estan los quemas, pcb y imagenes cualquier duda pregunta aqui en el foro con gusto te podemos ayudar 


			https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/jm8w-rl35-n-rar.273785/


----------



## artidoro1006 (Nov 14, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola artidoro1006.
> 
> Descarga el contenido del mi aporte estan los quemas, pcb y imagenes cualquier duda pregunta aqui en el foro con gusto te podemos ayudar
> 
> ...


Gracias mi querido amigo, descargue esto y se ve maravilloso, lo felicito por eso y por ayudar a quienes recién estamos empezando. Una consulta hermano, como hizo usted su antena, porque tengo entendido que cuando uno no hace una configuracion correcta o no ajusta bien la antena, el transmisor fm este puede quemarse y tambien el transmisor queria saber si el transmisor utiliza dos pics, uno se distigue bien y el otro no, muchas gracias mi querido amigo.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 14, 2021)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Gracias mi querido amigo, descargue esto y se ve maravilloso, lo felicito por eso y por ayudar a quienes recién estamos empezando. Una consulta hermano, como hizo usted su antena, porque tengo entendido que cuando uno no hace una configuracion correcta o no ajusta bien la antena, el transmisor fm este puede quemarse y tambien el transmisor queria saber si el transmisor utiliza dos pics, uno se distigue bien y el otro no, muchas gracias mi querido amigo.


Hola

Bueno hay muchos tipos de antena pero para ti que estas empesando voy a subir una imagen como hacer una antena dipolo la más sencilla y si es muy necesario la herramienta para calibrarla de lo contrario puede dañar el trasmisor efectiva mente

La tarjeta trabaja solo con un pic y el sintetizador saa1057 todo está en los planos


----------



## artidoro1006 (Nov 14, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Bueno hay muchos tipos de antena pero para ti que estas empesando voy a subir una imagen como hacer una antena dipolo la más sencilla y si es muy necesario la herramienta para calibrarla de lo contrario puede dañar el trasmisor efectiva mente
> 
> La tarjeta trabaja solo con un pic y el sintetizador saa1057 todo está en los planos


Que tipo de equipos se necesita para calibrar la antena amigo?


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 14, 2021)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Que tipo de equipos se necesita para calibrar la antena amigo?


tambien hay muchos 
Wattímetro/Medidor de ROE (SWR)​


----------



## victorpena (Nov 14, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola artidoro1006.
> 
> Descarga el contenido del mi aporte estan los quemas, pcb y imagenes cualquier duda pregunta aqui en el foro con gusto te podemos ayudar
> 
> ...


Hola JhonJM, ya he comprado el PICKIT 3,5 POR UNA DIFERENCIA DE 3 usd CON RESPECTO AL pickit2, AHORA A ESPERAR QUE LLEGUE, TENGO UNA CONSULTA, EL AMIGO RIEDFIEL, PUBLICO TRES MODELOS DE PLL, UNO DE ELLOS CON EL TSA5511, USTED PODRIA INDICARME SI ESTE FUNCIONA, PREGUNTO YA QUE TENGO UN PLL HOLANDES, EL CUAL AUN NO HE ARMADO, IGUAL FORMA ESTOY TRABAJANDO EN LA VERSION QUE USTED ME COMPARTIO, SALUDOS


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 14, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> tambien hay muchos
> Wattímetro/Medidor de ROE (SWR)​


!Wattimetros para todos los gustos ................................. y tanbien su precios!
!Cuanto mas prolijo aun mas salato su precio !
!Saludos!


----------



## victorpena (Nov 14, 2021)

victorpena dijo:


> Hola JhonJM, ya he comprado el PICKIT 3,5 POR UNA DIFERENCIA DE 3 usd CON RESPECTO AL pickit2, AHORA A ESPERAR QUE LLEGUE, TENGO UNA CONSULTA, EL AMIGO RIEDFIEL, PUBLICO TRES MODELOS DE PLL, UNO DE ELLOS CON EL TSA5511, USTED PODRIA INDICARME SI ESTE FUNCIONA, PREGUNTO YA QUE TENGO UN PLL HOLANDES, EL CUAL AUN NO HE ARMADO, IGUAL FORMA ESTOY TRABAJANDO EN LA VERSION QUE USTED ME COMPARTIO, SALUDOS


Hola Daniel, es asi, pero el BIRD o TELEWAVE son lejos los mejores de acuerdo a mi experiencia el DAIWA tambien es muy bueno, tuve uno y me lo robaron, desde entonces no presto ningún instrumento, saludos


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 14, 2021)

victorpena dijo:


> Hola JhonJM, ya he comprado el PICKIT 3,5 POR UNA DIFERENCIA DE 3 usd CON RESPECTO AL pickit2, AHORA A ESPERAR QUE LLEGUE, TENGO UNA CONSULTA, EL AMIGO RIEDFIEL, PUBLICO TRES MODELOS DE PLL, UNO DE ELLOS CON EL TSA5511, USTED PODRIA INDICARME SI ESTE FUNCIONA, PREGUNTO YA QUE TENGO UN PLL HOLANDES, EL CUAL AUN NO HE ARMADO, IGUAL FORMA ESTOY TRABAJANDO EN LA VERSION QUE USTED ME COMPARTIO, SALUDOS


El projeto que Redfield aporto con el tsa5511 no lo arme porque el archivo hex. no me funciona en la simulación de proteus 
Pero el de lm7001 funciona muy bien y el saa1057 también. Me pareció mejor el projeto que trabaja con el saa1057


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 14, 2021)

victorpena dijo:


> "tuve uno y me lo robaron, desde entonces no presto ningún instrumento"


!Es por eso que mujer (novia) y instrumentos de testes y medidas NO se presta, Jajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## victorpena (Nov 14, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> El projeto que Redfield aporto con el tsa5511 no lo arme porque el archivo hex. no me funciona en la simulación de proteus
> Pero el de lm7001 funciona muy bien y el saa1057 también. Me pareció mejor el projeto que trabaja con el saa1057


Hola JhonJM, entiendo, entonces tendre que esperar un poco a que lleguen los elementos para realizar las pruebas con el SAA1057, tambien a que llegue el PICKIT3.5, saludos


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Es por eso que mujer (novia) y instrumentos de testes y medidas NO se presta, Jajajajajajajaja!
> !Saludos!


Jjajajajaja es verdad.........igual para usted, saludos


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 14, 2021)

victorpena dijo:


> Hola JhonJM, entiendo, entonces tendre que esperar un poco a que lleguen los elementos para realizar las pruebas con el SAA1057, tambien a que llegue el PICKIT3.5, saludos
> 
> Jjajajajaja es verdad.........igual para usted, saludos


Hola victorpena.
los tranmisores se prueban y se realiza las pruebas primera mente con carga fantasma. una vez esten bien afinado la potencia de salida y espectro en la FM haces las pruebas con las antenas.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## victorpena (Nov 16, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola victorpena.
> los tranmisores se prueban y se realiza las pruebas primera mente con carga fantasma. una vez esten bien afinado la potencia de salida y espectro en la FM haces las pruebas con las antenas.
> Saludos a todos.


Amigo mio , la explicación esta en lo correcto, pero al parecer otra persona pregunto por el ajuste del transmisor, no fui yo de igual manera gracias, saludos a todo los miembros del foro


----------



## jogyweb (Nov 17, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> RL35-N Redfield mejorado


Hola amigo Jhon, como se ve la señal vista desde un analizador? Se ve una maravilla de proyecto y más si es mejorado, pero hay que ver la mejora. En caso de que no cuente con instrumento, voy a tratar de hacer su circuito y hacer algunas pruebas. Me parece genial poder obtener más de 5 watts en toda la banda dce fm con circuito sintonizado, como que casi me cuesta entender. Por lo mismo comienzo a trabajar ahora en su circuito.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 17, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola amigo Jhon, como se ve la señal vista desde un analizador? Se ve una maravilla de proyecto y más si es mejorado, pero hay que ver la mejora. En caso de que no cuente con instrumento, voy a tratar de hacer su circuito y hacer algunas pruebas. Me parece genial poder obtener más de 5 watts en toda la banda dce fm con circuito sintonizado, como que casi me cuesta entender. Por lo mismo comienzo a trabajar ahora en su circuito.
> Saludos cordiales


Hola.
Joyiweb sigue estos otros aportes te ayudarán mucho

Publicado en el tema 'Transmisor FM, PLL JM Transmisores' Transmisor FM, PLL JM Transmisores


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 17, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> "Me parece genial poder obtener más de 5 watts en toda la banda dce fm con circuito sintonizado, como que casi me cuesta entender."


Hola caro Don jogyweb , para saper si lo paso de RF es realmente "banda ancha" basta armar lo  sin lo paso PLL agregado  y con auxilio de un potenciometro ustedes "sintoniza" lo VCO por toda la banda de FM broadcasting y chequea con auxilio de un Wattimetro mas una carga fictia la lineariedad de la potenzia de salida versus la frequenzia.
!Suerte!


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 18, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don jogyweb , para saper si lo paso de RF es realmente "banda ancha" basta armar lo  sin lo paso PLL agregado  y con auxilio de un potenciometro ustedes "sintoniza" lo VCO por toda la banda de FM broadcasting y chequea con auxilio de un Wattimetro mas una carga fictia la lineariedad de la potenzia de salida versus la frequenzia.
> !Suerte!


Si en vez de la pll le coloca um potenciómetro en la entrada del vco necesitaría un frecuencimetro.

Para probar si es banda ancha y salir de cualquier duda solo basta colocar el transmisor en 88mhz y desplazar asta 108mhz con su pll.

Y claro en ambos casos usando el vatimetro.


----------



## jogyweb (Nov 18, 2021)

Hasta el momento va funcionando, pero tiene una tremenda armónica casi con la misma cantidad de db que la fundamental. También encontré que el diseño de la pcb publicado, no corresponde totalmente al circuito descrito. Hay una mezcla de diseño original con el publicado por el amigo Jhon que se puede mejorar en limpiar o eliminar pistas y orificios sin utilizar.
Por hoy creo que dejo hasta donde se ve que he avanzado. Durante la tarde pongo el resto de componentes y vemos el tema del ancho de banda del filtro.
Aclaro que estoy usando los valores de componentes descritos para luego medir con instrumentos. 
Si es posible encontrar alguna mejora, creo que seria bueno publicarla luego de finalizar el proyecto publicado.
Encuentro que es importante desabilitar la salida de potencia al momento de cambiar de frecuencia y este circuito carece de esa función. Se podria implementar agregando algo en el código fuente si es que esta disponible.
( PCB hecha en CNC )
Saludos


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 18, 2021)

Hola.
La  bobina del bufer no esta correcta, hasla como  la describe el esquma.
los capacitores smd veo que no se los as colocado van en la parte de abajo.
ese armonico hay es normal porque el circuito no esta terminado y esta desacoplado sin el filtro pasa bajos y la impedancia incorrecta,
la pcb solo fue modificada junto con el circuto complementamte del proyecto JM8W
Yo no tengo el codigo fuente tambien lo intente conseguir.

Te quedo muy bien te felicito. 

Archivos actualizados aqui:  Transmisor FM, PLL JM Transmisores



jogyweb dijo:


> Hasta el momento va funcionando, pero tiene una tremenda armónica casi con la misma cantidad de db que la fundamental. También encontré que el diseño de la pcb publicado, no corresponde totalmente al circuito descrito. Hay una mezcla de diseño original con el publicado por el amigo Jhon que se puede mejorar en limpiar o eliminar pistas y orificios sin utilizar.
> Por hoy creo que dejo hasta donde se ve que he avanzado. Durante la tarde pongo el resto de componentes y vemos el tema del ancho de banda del filtro.
> Aclaro que estoy usando los valores de componentes descritos para luego medir con instrumentos.
> Si es posible encontrar alguna mejora, creo que seria bueno publicarla luego de finalizar el proyecto publicado.
> ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 18, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hasta el momento va funcionando, pero tiene una tremenda armónica casi con la misma cantidad de db que la fundamental. También encontré que el diseño de la pcb publicado, no corresponde totalmente al circuito descrito. Hay una mezcla de diseño original con el publicado por el amigo Jhon que se puede mejorar en limpiar o eliminar pistas y orificios sin utilizar.
> Por hoy creo que dejo hasta donde se ve que he avanzado. Durante la tarde pongo el resto de componentes y vemos el tema del ancho de banda del filtro.
> Aclaro que estoy usando los valores de componentes descritos para luego medir con instrumentos.
> Si es posible encontrar alguna mejora, creo que seria bueno publicarla luego de finalizar el proyecto publicado.
> ...


Hola a todos , caro Don jogyweb premeramente  felicitaciones por su hermossisimo equipo de testes y medidas, sin dudas algun un verdadero lujo !
Cuanto a la puebre pureza espectral ( bajissima rejeición del segundo harmonico)  eso si debe ao facto de enpleyarmos transitores de elevadissima FT ( frequenzia de transición) da orden de  GHz en lo paso amplificador  y NO tener lo debido filtro pasa bajos tipo triple "PI Grego" en la salida dese paso amplificador.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## jogyweb (Nov 18, 2021)

Hola, hice varias pruebas que demostraron que no es banda ancha y hay problemas de ruido e inestabilidad. 
Cuesta que enganche el pll y hay que retocar la separación de las bobinas de sintonía.
Al momento de querer cambiar de frecuencia, la potencia no se suspende o baja, teniendo que transmitir con toda la potencia por todo el dial al hacer el cambio. Durante el cambio se ve mucho ruido de espurias.
Hay componentes que toman mucha temperatura, sobre los 100°C.
A pesar de tener capacitores en todos los puntos de alimentación y entrada de datos en los interruptores, el menu y texto en pantalla hace ilegible la información que se entrega ( funciona bien la pantalla al tener el minimo de potencia)
Hay momentos en que el pll de sesengancha y genera un ruido en el intento de fijar la frecuencia. ( este efecto disminuye al bajar potencia al minimo)
Es posible que falte aislación de etapas o poner más capacitores a tierra para eliminar los acoples generado por la rf.
En definitiva, no me gustó ya que he probado varios circuitos pll que no tienen tanto problema como los que se generan en este proyecto.
El filtro pasa bajos trabaja bien  y tiene atenuación mayor a 25Db en frecuencias desde 130 MHz.

Hice algunas modificaciones al circuito para evitar el recalentamiento y sintonizar la salida de la etapa final del amplificador. Quemé 2 transistores al subir la potencia al máximo en frecuencias altas, el máximo de potencia antes de quemar los transistores fue de 2,5 watts sin espurias, al subir mas la potencia se generaban espurias que hizo sobrecalentar al transistor y quemarlo.

Las pruebas fueton hechas en 3 frecuencias y no existió ninguna linealidad de potencia 87,7 Mhz - 100.1 Mhz - 107.9 Mhz

Las últimas 3 imágenes fueron tomada con la cámara térmica sacando la mayor potencia en 87.7 MHz (8 Watts)

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 18, 2021)

Caro Don Jogyweb debemos observar bien que lo diseño original de Don Jhon(JM) enpleya una tarjeta de circuito inpresa hecha en fibra de vidrio (FR4) de double caras de cubre donde una faz hace función de conección de todos los conponentes electronicos y la otra faz hace función de plano de tierra o masa .
Ya tu montagen hace uso de una sinples tarjeta de circuito inpresa hecha de fenolite (pertinax) y solamente de una cara de cubre .
!Asi creo que las conparaciones entre los resultados obtenidos en las  dos montagen NO puede sener conclusiva !
!Mas una ves no puedo olvidar de te felicitar por los equipos de teste y medidas que muy afortunadamente tienes disponible en las manos ,  todos Alta-Gamma y dignos de los sueños de todo Técnico apacionado por RF !
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jogyweb (Nov 18, 2021)

Es verdad amigo Daniel. No puedo comparar de buena manera esta vez, pero tampoco seguiré haciendo pruebas con este circuito.
Voy a dejar un poco de tiempo en hacer pruebas de otros circuitos y cosas que me han pedido en el canal de Ytb. 
Saludos al grupo.


----------



## radium98 (Nov 19, 2021)

jogyweb poner en la nanovna PLZ


----------



## jogyweb (Nov 19, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> poner en la nanovna PLZ


El filtro de la placa que usa este pll?


----------



## radium98 (Nov 19, 2021)

Si


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 19, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> "Quemé 2 transistores al subir la potencia al máximo en frecuencias altas, el máximo de potencia antes de quemar los transistores fue de 2,5 watts sin espurias, al subir mas la potencia se generaban espurias que hizo sobrecalentar al transistor y quemarlo."


?Seguro que lo transistor enpleyado NO es un Trucho Chino , cosa muy conmum actualmente ?
Prefero usar un transistor sacado de un viejo equipo ya sucatado a usar un transistor nuevo 0Km conprado en lo mercado especializado.
Seguramente lo transistor sucatado es idoneo ya lo transistor 0Km es muuuuuuy dudoso si es realmente idoneo ( y no un trucho Chino ) .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## jogyweb (Nov 19, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?Seguro que lo transistor enpleyado NO es un Trucho Chino


Seguro amigo, ya saqué el transistor y lo puse en la placa que uso comunmente.
Hace un par de años compré transistrores de segunda mano de los originales.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 19, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Seguro amigo, ya saqué el transistor y lo puse en la placa que uso comunmente.
> Hace un par de años compré transistrores de segunda mano de los originales.


Cierta ves Jo tanbien compré en Aliexpress 20 transistores RD15HVF-1  del Mitsubishi , todos eran de segunda mano ( seguramente sacados de viejos equipos desguaçados) y todos andaran de premera , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## jogyweb (Nov 20, 2021)

Si, creo que también compré ese lote de rd15 y algunos con fallas, estos lotes de c1971 son de 50 unidades y pedí 10 lotes pero solo llegaron 4, el resto devolvieron el dinero por suerte. muy pocos salieron con problemas, algunos con patitas deñadas y un par con entrada dañada, pero muy baratos.
36.95C$ |TRANSISTOR de potencia RF de silicio C1971 NPN/tipo n. ° 2SC1971 (usado, PIN corto) 50 unids/lote|lot lot|   - AliExpress

este es el link donde hice el pedido


----------



## Christopher vega (Dic 29, 2021)

Hola amigos, soy christopher desde carolina del norte USA. bien veo que este foro es muy bueno en cuanto a radio frecuencia 
queria saber que transmisor me recomiendan para harmar. saludos gracias de antemano,.


----------



## artidoro1006 (Abr 17, 2022)

Queridos amigos espero que se encuentren bien, quiero simular este pll en proteus, pero no logro conseguir el aa1057, dentro del software, que debería de hacer? 
Otra consulta: Habra un libro donde conocer los terminos basicos de un transmisor, como por ejemplo, que es un filtro pasabajo,pasa banda, excitador, driver etc. Las disculpas del caso si incomodo con mi pregunta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> quiero simular este pll en proteus, pero no logro conseguir el aa1057, dentro del software, que debería de hacer?


Casi no hay alternativas: O conseguís el modelo de simulación en alguna parte (tal buscando algo como "aa1057 pspice model") o creás vos mismo el modelo a partir de concatenar modelos existentes con cada una de las funciones que el chip provee y lo personalizás para que se ajuste al comportamiento global del chip. La segunda alternativa no es *NADA FÁCIL* !!!!


----------



## electrodomino2 (Jul 28, 2022)

Koelprofielen - AmateurRadioShop.nl
					

www.AmateurRadioShop.nl Op onze online-shop vindt u DE onderdelen en componenten die de Radio-Amateur, zenderbouwer, reparateur of hobbyist nodig heeft.



					www.amateurradioshop.nl


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 28, 2022)

electrodomino2 dijo:


> Koelprofielen - AmateurRadioShop.nl
> 
> 
> www.AmateurRadioShop.nl Op onze online-shop vindt u DE onderdelen en componenten die de Radio-Amateur, zenderbouwer, reparateur of hobbyist nodig heeft.
> ...


Ejelente tienda para los amantes de asuntos Radiofrequentes , lástima que si queda muuuuuuuuy lejos de aca (Brasil)!
!Saludos!


----------



## artidoro1006 (Ago 6, 2022)

Buenos dias chicos, pienso en algun momento hacer mi propio pll, en que deberia de enfocarme mas o que libros talvez podria leer, por favor ayudenme


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 6, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Buenos dias chicos, pienso en algun momento hacer mi propio pll, en que deberia de enfocarme mas o que libros talvez podria leer, por favor ayudenme


Busque por un diseño que sea lo mas sensillo possible , olvide por encuanto los diseños mas elaborados , por ejenplo los que enpleyan  pantalla digital .
Premero gañe mas esperiencia aun con los diseños sensillos  para despues si puder "volar" mas alto con seguridad y propriedad .
Jo personalmente te recomendo tentar armar lo PLL que enpleya lo CI  matricula MC145152 + preescaler MC12017 , ese diseño es recontraaprobado y ya fue muy bien discutido por aca (Foro) , basta buscar en F22.
!Suerte en los desahollos!


----------

